# GUANGZHOU | Public Transport



## Cantonese

*Guangzhou trolleybus*


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Skyrise

arnhem trolley says hi to his chinese buddy


----------



## FM 2258

So if the driver has to swerve does he pull all the power cables with the bus?


----------



## Adderbak

FM 2258 said:


> So if the driver has to swerve does he pull all the power cables with the bus?


Can't remember I ever heard of something like this happening... but I can imagine it happens once or twice a year. You can swerve quite a bit off the cable-lane with the large power-supply-thing on the roof, at least to the opposite lane on the road.


----------



## Cantonese

*Guangzhou Public bus*


----------



## Jayayess1190

Looks nice.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## FM 2258

Interesting electrical busses. What happens if the driver veers too far from the wires, does he/she pull down the whole wiring system?


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou Planning New Subways*

*South China city planning new subways *
Xinhua News Agency

BEIJING, May 19 (CEIS) -- Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, is busy this year in construction of subways, according to the plan to open nine lines by 2010, when the Asian Games is held in the city. 

Metro projects planned to be completed this year include the extension at the Pazhou end of Line 2, the Kecun-Guangzhou East Railway Station section of Line 3, and the section of Line 4 linking up the University City, according to China Daily of May 19. 

The newspaper quoted the city government sources as saying construction is expected to start full scale on lines 4 and 5 thisyear, and the city will strive to start building experimental sections of lines 6, 8 and the airport line. Preliminary work will continue on the line linking Guangzhou and the neighboring city of Foshan. 

Spending on lines 3, 4 and 5 alone this year will amount to 3. 3billion yuan (398 million US dollars) to be paid by government funds and bank loans, according to the Guangzhou Municipal Development and Reform Commission. 

When all the lines are completed by 2010, the subway network inGuangzhou will be about 255 km long. 

The subway system, seen by the municipal government as an important way to ease the mounting traffic pressure on the roads, makes up part of the plan for an overall facelift of the city before the 2010 Asian Games. It is intended to shorten traveling time as the urban area expands. 

The permanent population in Guangzhou exceeds 10 million. Average daily traffic on subway lines 1 and 2 topped 450,000 passengers last year, according to Guangzhou Metro Corp., which iswholly owned by the government. 

The two lines, with a combined length of 37 km, carried 640, 000passengers per day on average during the week-long May day holidayseason, setting a day record of 890,000 passengers on May 1. 

Line 3, totaling 36 km and 18 stops when completed in 2006, will become the first line on the Chinese mainland capable of accommodating speeds of 120 km per hour, said sources from the Guangzhou Metro Corp. 

In the meantime, Guangzhou intends to build a light railway linking Guangzhou East Railway Station and the New Zhujiang Town, which is expected to be the city's urban center in coming years, according to the Guangzhou Municipal Construction Commission.


----------



## en

"Spending on lines 3, 4 and 5 alone this year will amount to 3. 3billion yuan (398 million US dollars) to be paid by government funds and bank loans, according to the Guangzhou Municipal Development and Reform Commission."

So cheap to build 3 subway lines?

No wonder China's cities are building them like crazy


----------



## Roch5220

hkskyline said:


> [
> When all the lines are completed by 2010, the subway network inGuangzhou will be about 255 km long.
> .




Holly crap.


----------



## Jayayess1190

i love trolley buses though I can only see one picture


----------



## carry_a_torch

they pollute the sky


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## mike_feng90

*Guangzhou Metro (GZMTR)*

These are a few pics taken during summer.


----------



## adidas

Amazing


----------



## Anekdote

the screendoors look stylish, i like that color xD


----------



## FM 2258

I love how they have lighted ads. Looks really cool.


----------



## Manila-X

Guangzhou's subway stations reminds me of HK's MTR!


----------



## Marathoner

Of course, they take HK as reference, but looks less fashionable & modern.


----------



## hkskyline

HK's MTR provided consultancy services to Guangzhou as well as Shenzhen's new metro lines.


----------



## wanderer34

I like the way the Chinese are using subways and commuter rail as primary transportation. You are taking a cue from Europe rather than the US. I think China will be the biggest superpower in Asia. Japan was 20th Century, and now it's the Chinese in the 21st. More power to China in the future!!!


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## wardrobes

Looks modern


----------



## mrmoopt

Bombardier stock do look nice..I agree!


----------



## Effer

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## China_winson

I hope Guangzhou metro can connect with Shenzhen metro ASAP.....


----------



## Bitxofo

:eek2: Amazing metro system!! :eek2:
I will check it next week in person, because I am on holidays 25 days in China. Now in Shanghai!

Does anybody want to show me the subway network of Canton? :?
:wink2:


----------



## samsonyuen

Looks good. When was it built? Was it all built at the same time? It reminds me of the HK MTR too.


----------



## superchan7

China_winson said:


> I hope Guangzhou metro can connect with Shenzhen metro ASAP.....


Guangzhou East to Shenzhen was 1 hr 5 min with the Blue Arrow train going at 200+ km/h.

How can a 70 km/h subway train reach Shenzhen?!

GZMTR opened in 1997 (I tried it shortly after opening) Line 2 opened in....2003?


----------



## China_winson

superchan7 said:


> Guangzhou East to Shenzhen was 1 hr 5 min with the Blue Arrow train going at 200+ km/h.
> 
> How can a 70 km/h subway train reach Shenzhen?!
> 
> GZMTR opened in 1997 (I tried it shortly after opening) Line 2 opened in....2003?


It is possible.... 

一号线与二号线身负明显分流地面交通的使命；及至三号线、四号线，着眼点已经倾向于开发城市东轴与南部；五号线的布局，更是明显希望东向转移西部老城区的工业商业资源，为厘清新城、旧城的城市使命创造条件；至于广佛试验段，则在更大空间内明确了借力地铁对接广州与佛山、东莞、中山甚至深圳等地、打造南中国“广州中心”的谋略。http://www.nanfangdaily.com.cn/southnews/spqy/sheping/200405220242.asp

This is Shenzhen metro later phase (it preserves a line to GZ...


----------



## hkth

China_winson said:


> It is possible....
> 
> 一号线与二号线身负明显分流地面交通的使命；及至三号线、四号线，着眼点已经倾向于开发城市东轴与南部；五号线的布局，更是明显希望东向转移西部老城区的工业商业资源，为厘清新城、旧城的城市使命创造条件；至于广佛试验段，则在更大空间内明确了借力地铁对接广州与佛山、东莞、中山甚至深圳等地、打造南中国“广州中心”的谋略。http://www.nanfangdaily.com.cn/southnews/spqy/sheping/200405220242.asp
> 
> This is Shenzhen metro later phase (it preserves a line to GZ...



But there is a new railway line planning between the Western Shenzhen(with Northwest Hong Kong) and Southwest Guangzhou! Is it worth to use the metro trains for those line?


----------



## hkth

superchan7 said:


> GZMTR opened in 1997 (I tried it shortly after opening) Line 2 opened in....2003?


You may refer to http://urbanrail.net/as/guan/guangzhou.htm.

The Guangzhou Metro now has its own English Website, it is http://gzmtr.com/en/


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese

bitxofo said:


> :eek2: Amazing metro system!! :eek2:
> I will check it next week in person, because I am on holidays 25 days in China. Now in Shanghai!
> 
> Does anybody want to show me the subway network of Canton? :?
> :wink2:


----------



## hkth

bitxofo said:


> :eek2: Amazing metro system!! :eek2:
> I will check it next week in person, because I am on holidays 25 days in China. Now in Shanghai!
> 
> Does anybody want to show me the subway network of Canton? :?
> :wink2:


The current map lies here. You can also go to the Metrooooooooo! Animation to see how to take the Guangzhou Metro!


----------



## Cantonese

*Guangzhou Public bus*


----------



## kyllO

like them


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## hkth

I like the trolleybuses!


----------



## superchan7

Good that they are disabled-friendly. Major Chinese cities are getting good upgrades to their public bus systems.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Guangzhou buses are nice, but the taxis needs a total replacement.


----------



## chrishung

Interesting. It looks like those buses run on electricity. And those ad on the buses really compliment the look of the vehicle itself.

What if the bus ran off course? Wouldn't that snap the cables overhead? Are they fully run on electricity?


----------



## zergcerebrates

chrishung said:


> Interesting. It looks like those buses run on electricity. And those ad on the buses really compliment the look of the vehicle itself.
> 
> What if the bus ran off course? Wouldn't that snap the cables overhead? Are they fully run on electricity?



I think they also charge the batteries so when that happens all they have to do is drive and snap it back on.


----------



## mike_feng90

Guangzhou has newer taxis when I went this summer. They have newer styles, and better desgined seating and leg room.


----------



## Bitxofo

Very beautiful!!
:yes:
I saw them last week, when I was in Canton.


----------



## hkia

Amazing, they all look so new and clean.


----------



## hkth

superchan7 said:


> Good that they are disabled-friendly.


NO! NO! Only a few of them are disabled-friendly (And not the trolleybuses!). It's still very new for the low-floor buses in China. You have to walk two stairs for newer buses and three stairs for older buses.


----------



## hkth

chrishung said:


> Interesting. It looks like those buses run on electricity. And those ad on the buses really compliment the look of the vehicle itself.
> 
> What if the bus ran off course? Wouldn't that snap the cables overhead? Are they fully run on electricity?





zergcerebrates said:


> I think they also charge the batteries so when that happens all they have to do is drive and snap it back on.


You're right, zergcerebrates. Those tolleybuses have the batteries for backup and they can run without the cables for around half an hour. So you don't have to worry to travel them if it is really run out of electricity!


----------



## hkth

Some facts for Guangzhou buses:

There are around a dozen bus companies in Guangzhou, including the nearby towns like Panyu, Huadu, Conghua etc.

There are 14 trolleybus routes which are FULLY OPERATED by the Guangzhou Trolleybus Coporation (广州电车公司 ) and they are mainly run on the north side of the Pearl River. The Trolleybus Coporation also operates the routes for using Diesel and/or LPG buses as well. For other bus companies, they use the Diesel and/or LPG buses.

The bus fare of (Urban) Guangzhou is mainly 1 Yuan for non air-con and 2 Yuan for air-con buses. You have to pay 2 Yuan for non air-con and 3 Yuan for air-con if you are going to Huangpu District from urban GZ. You can pay in cash (No change is given) or the _Yangchengtong_, a kind of Smart Card which can also use on metro, some ferries and on some business purpose as well. 


Note: US$1=8.1 Yuan


----------



## Cantonese

mike_feng90 said:


> Guangzhou has newer taxis when I went this summer. They have newer styles, and better desgined seating and leg room.


----------



## hkth

Cantonese said:


>


 These Santana (桑塔纳 ) 3000 taxis are manufactured in Shanghai by the Joint-Ventured FAW and the German Volkswagen (一汽大众 ).


Cantonese said:


>


These are HongQi (红旗, meaning Red Flag) XinMingShi (新明仕 ) taxis which are produced in Changchun.. Also came from FAW. 



Cantonese said:


>


These Hyundai NF Taxis came from Beijing.

All those taxis run in the major Chinese cities.


----------



## ♣628.finst

Any pics of those old, non air-con buses in Guangzhou?


----------



## superchan7

Hong Kong should put some of these nice food product ads on their buses instead of the disgusting beauty care and pop star advertisements.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

The animation is cool!


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Manila-X

Guangzhou's buses are not bad at all


----------



## Cantonese

*Guangzhou metro line 3 train*

very ugly


----------



## Aboveday

not that bad.


----------



## AmiDelf

Its nice actually.. maybe with some other colors would make it better though


----------



## Benmc

Better than Sydney Australian train system.


----------



## Mr.JACOB

Compering to the trains from line 1 and 2 its not so nice but i wish GDANSK SKM got such trains


----------



## Mr.JACOB

Is line 3 allready open??


----------



## Cantonese

Mr.JACOB said:


> Is line 3 allready open??


yes,line 3 & line 4 will open on december 28.


----------



## mrmoopt

Who are the manufacturers of these nice looking trains with hideous liveries?


----------



## Johan_Swe

copyright? .......


----------



## simhks

I think it's ok. The train looks great inside. Just that there could be better colour combinations...

From news reports, the train is built by 中国南车集团株洲电力机车有限公司 "CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Works"...

From http://www.zeloco.com/doce/about/profile.asp,

"... The works has built the long-term strategic fellowship and signed the combo agreement and the 10-year technical transfer agreement with SIEMENS. In March 2002 and in May 2003, combining with SIEMENS, the works won the orders of 168 sets of metro cars for Shanghai Mass Transit Rolling Stock Pearl Line Phase 2 and 120 sets for Guangzhou Metro Third Line, the contract sum of which are 1.62 billion and 1.41 billion... "


----------



## simhks

This train looks much better than the Siemens one.


----------



## mike_feng90

The stations looks very modern and gleaming


----------



## sfgadv02

This is quite interesting, MTR was part of this right?


----------



## hkth

sfgadv02 said:


> This is quite interesting, MTR was part of this right?


No, it is fully China.


----------



## sfgadv02

Really? It looks like MTR kind of style.


----------



## bustero

looks very nice and modern, seems like a new chinese design context is coming out


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## mike_feng90

So the system finally installed some platform screen doors on some Line 1 stations.


----------



## hkth

mike_feng90 said:


> So the system finally installed some platform screen doors on some Line 1 stations.


GZ is the second city building the PSDs on the existing metro after HK!


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## mike_feng90

Are there any more photos of the trains? and any photos of the stations?


----------



## xeror

Are there any more pictures inside the trains, such as those of the seats, the aisle, the doors, the stickers, etc?


----------



## zergcerebrates

cute looking


----------



## Cantonese

xeror said:


> Are there any more pictures inside the trains, such as those of the seats, the aisle, the doors, the stickers, etc?


----------



## zergcerebrates

They better take good care of this train especially when the top is white. Most trains have dirty greyish top after operating for quite sometime.


----------



## hkth

*More photos for Guangzhou's Line 3 and Line 4!*

*Two news articles in Dayoo.com:*
I. New GZ Metro Lines use the same fare system (3 stations a section). The maximum fare is 9 Yuan

Descriptions on photos:
1. New Ticket Barriers in Chigang Pagota Station 
2. New _Yangchengtong_ (GZ's Smart Card) checking machine, also in Chigang Pagota Station
3. Metro Fare of Line 3 and Line 4
4. Lights in the Chigang Pagota Station

Brief decriptision of this news:
--New sections 
*Line 2: Pazhou to Wenshengwai
Line 3: Kecun to GZ East Railway Station
Line 4: Wenshengwai to Xinzuo*
They will open on Dec 26, 2005.

--Three ways for buying the single-ride tokens
*1. Touch the map on the screen
2. Select a line and then station, and:
3. According to the fare of that station*
You can add vulue of your _Yangchengtong_ in the Ticket (Actually selling tokens) Vending Machines in Line 3 and Line 4. 

--10 transection datas will be shown on _Yangchengtong_ checking machine.

--Elevators are installed in the middle of the station, instead of either side. The buttons have brillite for the blinds.

--A 1-meter long insulation floor in front of the Platform Screen Doors


II. Show off for Line 3 and Line 4. Factilities are more humanized


Descriptions on photos:
1. Control Room with the system of Anti-flooding Gates 
2. New Ticket Vending Machine
3. Platform in Wenshengwai Station with Platform Screen Doors and 42" LCD TV


Brief decriptision of this news:
--Line 3 and Line 4 use the third rail for power supply for trains. 

--You can view the Pearl River at Exit A of the Chigang Pagota Station.

--You can add vulue of your _Yangchengtong_ in the Ticket Vending Machines in Line 3 and Line 4.

--Anti-flooding Gates are in the tunnels. 6 for Line 3 and 8 for Line 4.

--Control Rooms for every station in Line 3 and Line 4


----------



## Cantonese

line 3 train in line 2 depot


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## hkth

Actually you can watch the operations in the Line 4 trains! But PLEASE be quiet, just watch!


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Mr.JACOB

Do u have any flix of the new line 4 in shanghai ????


----------



## hkth

WANCH said:


> Guangzhou's buses are not bad at all


Actually, GZ's public bus service has improved a lot since Transmac (新福利 ) entered GZ in 1993!


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese

Mr.JACOB said:


> Do u have any flix of the new line 4 in shanghai ????


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=6869491#post6869491


----------



## Cantonese

Xäntårx said:


> Any pics of those old, non air-con buses in Guangzhou?


----------



## dchengg

it looks a bit scary... too plain.. all white... nothing to look at while youre bored on the train... but its wide


----------



## hkth

dchengg said:


> it looks a bit scary... too plain.. all white... nothing to look at while youre bored on the train... but its wide


You can watch how the driver is operating within the Line 4 train! You may watch the videos of all lines in GZ Metro from http://vvvf.ogakoto.net/vvvf/rail_video/rail_video-gzm.htm


----------



## mike_feng90

I assume that Line 5 will run the exact same type of trains by looking at those maps


----------



## mike_feng90

Do you have any more sites with videos on GZ metro?



hkth said:


> You can watch how the driver is operating within the Line 4 train! You may watch the videos of all lines in GZ Metro from http://vvvf.ogakoto.net/vvvf/rail_video/rail_video-gzm.htm


----------



## Cantonese

*Guangzhou Metro car depot*


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## dchengg

great pics! did you take those pics??
are there any interior pics??

i always dont feel safe on mainland transportation... its this feeling i get...


----------



## hkmember

There seems to be no emergency door release on the train doors


----------



## zergcerebrates

Wow this is nice, and this picture right here looks like a spaceport:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Simply Amazing! Wow!*

Chinese Metros re-define character and modernity! These stations are futuristic and colorful, all at the same time. Unlike the mega-stations of Nagoya and Yokohama in Japan, which really looks very, very futuristic indeed, but felt bland and cold, China's spankingly-new metro stations, on the other hand, epitomizes post-modern architecture's colorful and rebel-like statement! 

Kudos to China! 

Go China!


----------



## an architect

Why is that the Chinese are so drawn to 3 or 4 garish (or childish) colors?

Do they know that there're virtually millions of colors besides Red, Green, Blue and Yellow?

Bad taste in colors has become a hallmark of Chinese interior designers and bureaucrats.


----------



## Phanlax

an architect said:


> Why is that the Chinese are so drawn to 3 or 4 garish (or childish) colors?
> 
> Do they know that there're virtually millions of colors besides Red, Green, Blue and Yellow?
> 
> Bad taste in colors has become a hallmark of Chinese interior designers and bureaucrats.


The colors look fine, it makes it look very colorful, which is different from the tons of gray in meany other metro systems around the world. Also, I don't see how your apparent hatred for the Chinese should be a factor in how you view their architecture.


----------



## anonymous_filipino

nice pix! i hope manila's metro system will be like guangzhou's and hong kong's...


----------



## an architect

Phanlax said:


> The colors look fine, it makes it look very colorful, which is different from the tons of gray in meany other metro systems around the world. Also, I don't see how your apparent hatred for the Chinese should be a factor in how you view their architecture.


wow, Phanlax idiot, which school of logic did you employ to arrive at the conclusion that I dislike Chinese architecture out of so-called "hatred for the Chinese"?

did you graduate high school?


----------



## zergcerebrates

an architect said:


> Why is that the Chinese are so drawn to 3 or 4 garish (or childish) colors?
> 
> Do they know that there're virtually millions of colors besides Red, Green, Blue and Yellow?
> 
> Bad taste in colors has become a hallmark of Chinese interior designers and bureaucrats.



Perhaps if you're educated enough you'll know that Red,Green,Blue and Yellow are colors that Chinese use throughout their history and has a meaning.

Your bad judgment does tells a lot about you...... Simply clueless.


----------



## degnaw

wow! I was on the metro just 3 weeks ago... and it was only about half the size it is now. Ive never seen a subway grow so fast (except maybe madrid)


----------



## mike_feng90

line 3 extension opened recently


----------



## vipermkk

I'm wondering the current total length of GuangZhou Metro, who got the exact figure?


----------



## googleabcd

*Guangzhou metro, the fastest metro in the world!*

135KM/h(sorry, I thought it was 120, but actually it is 135km/h), the fastest metro in the world, 
http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&newwindow=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=guangzhou+metro+fastest+in+the+world&spell=1 

also one of the most modern ones
Guangzhou will also expand its metro line to 650KM in the next 10 years.


----------



## hkia

This is most impressive!


----------



## kashyap3

isnt that average speed of any underground metro?
i'm quite sure most of the metros all over the world can match that


----------



## mr_storms

Its not the fastest (at least in terms of maximum speed) Im sure theres more than one, but SF's metro has a max of 130kmh and will actually reach that speed in between SF and oakland


----------



## TheCat

^^ ahm, I don't know what metros you are talking about (I have no idea about
European metros), but the ones I know, the average speed is around 50 km/h,
and I think the maximum is around 70-80.


----------



## willo

hkia said:


> This is most impressive!



in my building there's one of these machines


----------



## FREKI

willo said:


> in my building there's one of these machines


 Mine only has two elevators... 

Speaking of elevators.. wouldn't that be better for a metro station instead of the solution from the picture... :| 

As for the speed it's no greater than Copenhagen's S-trains.. our metro only goes up to 80km/h but it's also unmanned...


----------



## superchan7

San Francisco BART runs over 120 km/h in certain sections.
Hong Kong MTR Tung Chung Line runs at 130 km/h.
Hong Kong KCR runs at 120 km/h; whether this is a metro can be debated.

I think the government's transport department needs to do a bit of research before claiming the world's fastest anything.


----------



## kashyap3

most metros can go 120 kmph on long straight stretches, so its not really a big deal


----------



## koolkid

The stations look bright! I like the advertisements on the platforms, they look great. Nice metro system. kay:


----------



## googleabcd

If you have any question about the speed of Guangzhou metro, please google it
And I made a mistake, the actual speed of Guangzhou metro is *135 KM/H*, not 120KM/h.
http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&newwindow=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=guangzhou+metro+fastest+in+the+world&spell=1 

---------------------------
Fastest advanced metro starts service
By Cai Xiong (China Daily)
Updated: 2005-12-26 05:31



GUANGZHOU: The world's fastest underground train will zip through South China's Guangdong provincial capital this morning, starting a service that will hopefully tackle the city's heavy traffic problem. 

Consisting of three train cars and worth more than 36 million yuan (US$4.5 million), it is the most advanced underground train on the Chinese mainland. 

The train, speeding 135 kilometres an hour, will take less than an hour to get from Panyu in southern Guangzhou to the city's international airport in Guangzhou's northern Huadu District. 

"The operation of the Metro Line 3 will greatly help ease Guangzhou's heavy traffic pressure and benefit more than 200,000 residents who are now living along the subway line," Zhang Changjun, deputy chief engineer with Guangzhou Metro Corp, said in a press conference over the weekend. 

The metro train makes its debut journey on Guangzhou's Metro Line 3, which runs from the city's south to the north across the Pearl River. 

"At the beginning, the advanced and the fastest underground will be operating among only six stations from Chigang in Guangzhou's Haizhu District to Guangzhou's Tianhe Railway Station on Guangzhou's Metro Line 3," said Zhang. 

The fast train that has 142 seats reaches a capacity of 675 passengers, and the train cars will be able to operate for more than 30 years. 

Guangzhou's Metro Line 3, the longest subway line in the city, runs from Panyu Square in the city's Panyu District to the new Guangzhou International Airport. 

When it begins full operation in future years, it will run a course of more than 84 kilometres. 

With advanced technologies and facilities, passengers can enjoy live broadcasting of many television programmes while they are enjoying their underground trips on the Metro Line 3, Zhang said. 

Qiao Zhuanghua, a Guangzhou resident, said she had been longing for operation of the Metro Line 3 for years. 

"It will take me only half an hour, from home, to reach my office in Tianhe District (a new business centre in Guangzhou)," Qiao told China Daily yesterday. 

Qiao lives in Guangzhou's Panyu District, once known as a suburban area of the southern metropolis. 

Made by Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Corp in Central China's Hunan Province, each of the train cars are 2.8 metres wide and 19.98 metres long. 

Apart from the fast train, Guangzhou underground's other services Metro Line 1 and Line 2 operate at a speed of about 60 kilometres an hour. 

To further improve the city's environment, Guangzhou municipal government decided to start annual construction and operation of a new subway line in the following six years. 

The city's Metro Line 4 will soon start operation in the first half of 2006, joining the advanced underground network that includes 143 metro stations. 

Guangzhou plans on having eight subway lines, totalling 229.6 kilometres in length, servicing the city when it holds the Asian Games in 2010. 


(China Daily 12/26/2005 page3)


----------



## MexAmericanMoose

damn, they got nice stations there


----------



## chico_pastor

googleabcd said:


> If you have any question about the speed of Guangzhou metro, please google it
> And I made a mistake, the actual speed of Guangzhou metro is *135 KM/H*, not 120KM/h.


Is 135 km/h the normal / average speed of Guangzhou metro? 
I think it may be the maximum speed of the vehicles, or not?..:s


----------



## Jared

135 would be the max. speed. 

Fastest average speed is Moscow and Minsk at 40km/h.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

135. Its' just like the InterCity .


> Guangzhou will also expand its metro line to 650KM in the next 10 years.


:eek2: holy!!

The subway stations are realy modern...


----------



## matthewcs

mmm Fast public transit.....Vancouver' skytrain only does about 80km/h...


----------



## kashyap3

135kmph average
now that should be public transit's next gen of thinking


----------



## TheCat

There is no way any metro system can go this fast unless there are very
long stretches of track without stations, which is rare in an actual metro
system. Of course, some systems are only metros per say, i.e. they in fact
are more like regular commuter rail.

In fact, I believe normal commuter rail cannot go that fast in North America,
where train technology is underdeveloped. I haven't been on many metros,
but the one here in Toronto goes I think at a max of 70km/h and the avg.
is much lower. We have some clusters of stations less than 500m apart, which
probably doesn't allow the train to go above 40-50km/h even when there is
no traffic on the railway.


----------



## duskdawn

It is so.....

....

"green".


----------



## Bitxofo

kashyap3 said:


> 135kmph average
> now that should be public transit's next gen of thinking


Average 135km/h? Impossible!
:nono:
That must be top speed...


----------



## kashyap3

no I meant that should be the future of public transit


----------



## google_abcd

The avg speed of Guangzhou metro(line 1 and line 2) is 60km.

However, the length of the 3rd line of Guangzhou metro is 84km, that means 60km/h is not fast enough. That is why Guangzhou needs a high speed train. I guess the avg speed of this line will be around 80-90Km/h, and maxium speed is around 125-135km/h.

IMO, TTC was built many years ago, you shouldn't compare it with the latest Guangzhou metro.

As I said before, 7 metro lines are now under construction in Guangzhou at the same time, the total length will be expanded to 255KM in 2010 , and 650Km before 2020. 



TheCat said:


> There is no way any metro system can go this fast unless there are very
> long stretches of track without stations, which is rare in an actual metro
> system. Of course, some systems are only metros per say, i.e. they in fact
> are more like regular commuter rail.
> 
> In fact, I believe normal commuter rail cannot go that fast in North America,
> where train technology is underdeveloped. I haven't been on many metros,
> but the one here in Toronto goes I think at a max of 70km/h and the avg.
> is much lower. We have some clusters of stations less than 500m apart, which
> probably doesn't allow the train to go above 40-50km/h even when there is
> no traffic on the railway.


----------



## TheCat

^^ I agree, and I definitely think it's extremely cool  Most new Chinese
projects look impressive.

I was just mainly saying that unless there are huge distances between stations,
it is impossible to reach and maintain very high speeds, no matter how fast
the train is.

Interestingly, I heard that the rubber wheels used in the Montreal metro
combined with its linear induction motors provide it with impressive acceleration,
something which I had myself witnessed when visiting there (the train seemed
to have attained its max cruise speed of around 50-60 when it was still going
halfway through the station ).

I wonder what kind of trains Guangzhou uses.


----------



## samsonyuen

Looks really clean. Why didn't they join up Lines 2 and 4?


----------



## ignoramus

It sounds weird hearing ''fastest metro''. Sounds like a contradicton because after all, a metro is supposed to have relatively short distances between stations and its impossible to reach high speeds by today's standards on such a short stretch. After all, why would a tran accelerate to 100km/h and above on for instance a km stretch?


----------



## cyberjaya

*reason*



ignoramus said:


> It sounds weird hearing ''fastest metro''. Sounds like a contradicton because after all, a metro is supposed to have relatively short distances between stations and its impossible to reach high speeds by today's standards on such a short stretch. After all, why would a tran accelerate to 100km/h and above on for instance a km stretch?



Based on the long term plan, Guang Zhou Line 3 will extend northbound to new airport, southbound to Fanyu, cross Guanzhou New Town and reach Seagull Island. Line 3's total length will be 84km, longest among all GZ's subway lines. It will take 1.5 hours for normal speed subways (60km/h) running from start to end.

That's why they designed this 135km/h subway train for line 3.


----------



## ignoramus

cyberjaya said:


> Based on the long term plan, Guang Zhou Line 3 will extend northbound to new airport, southbound to Fanyu, cross Guanzhou New Town and reach Seagull Island. Line 3's total length will be 84km, longest among all GZ's subway lines. It will take 1.5 hours for normal speed subways (60km/h) running from start to end.
> 
> That's why they designed this 135km/h subway train for line 3.


The speed of a train is not dependent upon the length of the line, rather it is distance between stations. Whats the average distance between stations on this line, and is the train able to accelerate to 135km/h during that travel time? If not then this is not the fastest metro because the train never actually reaches that speed.

If it does then Guangzhou has the fastest metro train, not the entire metro being the fastest in the world.

Is 135 the designed speed or operating speed or average speed?


----------



## cyberjaya

ignoramus said:


> The speed of a train is not dependent upon the length of the line, rather it is distance between stations. Whats the average distance between stations on this line, and is the train able to accelerate to 135km/h during that travel time? If not then this is not the fastest metro because the train never actually reaches that speed.
> 
> If it does then Guangzhou has the fastest metro train, not the entire metro being the fastest in the world.
> 
> Is 135 the designed speed or operating speed or average speed?


I guess 135km/h is the max speed. Normally the airport metro line has a long distance between stations and has a chance to reach a high speed. 

135km/h is a pretty normal speed for inter-city trains or commuter rails but for metro trains it's a record. (considering normall metro only runs at 30-40km/h)


----------



## hmmwv

135km/h is the vehicle's max speed, not even max operational speed. There is no way that the subway car can accelerate to 135km between two stations without throwing its passengers onto the floor.


----------



## google_abcd

More photos about Guangzhou metro~













































http://www.urbanrail.net/as/guan/guangzhou-map-2010.gif


----------



## peseg5

WOW great! The roads and pedestrians are WIDE, and clean and neat too!!


----------



## Sen

what rolling stock is this?


----------



## hkth

Sen said:


> what rolling stock is this?


You may read this in Urbanrail.net.


----------



## hkskyline

*China builds first inter-city subway *
29 June 2007
Xinhua's China Economic Information Service

GUANGZHOU, June 29 (CEIS) -- Construction on China's first intercity subway which will connect Guangzhou and Foshan in Guangdong province, got underway on Thursday. 

The new subway will start from Lijiao in the city of Guangzhou and run westward through Haizhu and Liwan districts of the provincial capital, and end at Kuiqi Road in Foshan after passing through Chancheng and Nanhai districts of Foshan, according to Ding Jianlong, chairman of the board of Guangzhou-Foshan Track Transport Co. Ltd. 

At 32.16 km long the subway will have 21 stops, of which, 10 will be within Guangzhou. It will also connect to four other subways in Guangzhou. It is designed to accommodate trains traveling at a maximum speed of 80 km per hour. 

Guangzhou-Foshan subway will cost 14.67 billion yuan, of which Guangzhou will invest 51 percent while Foshan will cover 49 percent. The provincial government is also providing subsidies for the project. 

The new subway will be finished and put into service late 2012. 

The subway will cut travel time between Guangzhou and Foshan from two hours to 49 minutes.


----------



## vipermkk

en said:


> "Spending on lines 3, 4 and 5 alone this year will amount to 3. 3billion yuan (398 million US dollars) to be paid by government funds and bank loans, according to the Guangzhou Municipal Development and Reform Commission."
> 
> So cheap to build 3 subway lines?
> 
> No wonder China's cities are building them like crazy


3.3 billion spending alone in the year of 2007
the old line 1 is like 500 million yuan per kilometer


----------



## Sergu

hkskyline said:


> *China builds first inter-city subway *
> 29 June 2007
> Xinhua's China Economic Information Service
> 
> GUANGZHOU, June 29 (CEIS) -- Construction on China's first intercity subway which will connect Guangzhou and Foshan in Guangdong province, got underway on Thursday.
> 
> The new subway will start from Lijiao in the city of Guangzhou and run westward through Haizhu and Liwan districts of the provincial capital, and end at Kuiqi Road in Foshan after passing through Chancheng and Nanhai districts of Foshan, according to Ding Jianlong, chairman of the board of Guangzhou-Foshan Track Transport Co. Ltd.
> 
> At 32.16 km long the subway will have 21 stops, of which, 10 will be within Guangzhou. It will also connect to four other subways in Guangzhou. It is designed to accommodate trains traveling at a maximum speed of 80 km per hour.
> 
> Guangzhou-Foshan subway will cost 14.67 billion yuan, of which Guangzhou will invest 51 percent while Foshan will cover 49 percent. The provincial government is also providing subsidies for the project.
> 
> The new subway will be finished and put into service late 2012.
> 
> The subway will cut travel time between Guangzhou and Foshan from two hours to 49 minutes.


Spectacular work, very well China!!


----------



## googleabcd

*Guangzhou(Canton) metro*

Author information already on the pics, though some are still unknown








































































Station name in Chinese handwriting



























Real time arrival/delay information













































Entrance to the Guangzhou metro


----------



## googleabcd

Traffic . Guangzhou metro doesn't support paper tickets, only magnet tokens or electrical cards.







.


----------



## mrmoopt

How come the signs are still in the 'old' form of translation. Guangzhou Dong Zhang should be Guangzhou North Station?


----------



## Skybean

Lots of design cues from Hong Kong's MTR -- especially the signage. But this is good. A good design replicated will likely be successful.


----------



## YelloPerilo

cal_t said:


> How come the signs are still in the 'old' form of translation. Guangzhou Dong Zhang should be Guangzhou North Station?


It's not a translation, it's a transliteration. Look up a dictionary. I prefer transliteration, it sounds and looks much cooler and more sophisticated!


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

What would be a professional transliteration in you opinion?


----------



## mrmoopt

No it is half baked and unprofessional transliteration. Translation or not, it is not normal for any person to say the Chinese name rather than station.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

What would be a professional transliteration? Mind to give us an example?

Why is it not normal to say the Chinese name when you are in China? What kind of attitude is it?


----------



## mrmoopt

Why would you say nam to an English speaking person instead of North?


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

Nan is South. Why shouldn't I say Nan to an English speaking person, when I'm in China? I say Gar du Nord to an English person as well, when I'm in Paris.

Why don't you say Northern Capital instead of Beijing?


----------



## binhai

The have some English already on the signs, not just Pinyin so if they say "Toward Panyu Guangchang", they should either say "Toward Panyu Square" or "Wang Panyu Guangchang", something with both seems unprofessional, I'd agree. For Tianjin subway, it is also like that but at least the stations (except for the subway-railway stations) have total pinyin, so they say "Heping Lu" instead of "Heping Road"; the other signs are a mixture though, but not as cluttered as this. The platform screen doors look nice, looks just like MTR and Beijing new lines, good job!


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

I agree with you that in many instances the road signs are quite messed up. In Shanghai, e.g. they have sometimes use Xizang Road and the next sign says Tibet Road, although it's the bloody same street we are talking about. But I don't see anything wrong with "Toward Panyu Guangchang".

I think that all names of streets and placesnames should be written in Chinese and pinyin for foreigners, if there is a greater number of foreign visitors . All streets and places should consequently retain their Chinese characters, e.g. Xizang Lu (not Road), Renmin Guangchang, Tian'anmen Guangchang, Gugong, Chang'an Jie, Xihu, etc.


----------



## mrmoopt

Well the Hong Kongers have it right when it comes to transliteration. Either give it an English equivalent name, entire different English name or transliterate in its entirety in pinyin/or transliteration method.

ie. Central- Chung Wan (translation), Admiralty- Kum Chung (different English name), Chai Wan (direct transliteration).

This is part of my contention that when mainland China copies HK style products; they get it horribly wrong. It seems that everything copied; or as most of the forumers here like to call it, 'borrowed', needs more work and thought.

Where a place can be named square, call it a square. Guanchang is not a natural morpheme to English speakers, where as Gare Du Nord is more pallatable, pronounceable for the untrained speaker. It is all about natural sounding morpheme for the language directed at, not the cultural content of the original language. After all, why would locals need to use the 'roman alphabet' version of the sign?


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

Sorry, Hongkong was a colony and people have a colonial mentality. I am all for a more self-confident approach to this matter.

What is so much of a copy when you write Nanzhan instead of south station? 
You don't make sense at all!


----------



## mrmoopt

Because Nanzhan is not even part of the locality, non Chinese speaking tourists find it hard to grasp stations names when it is over 10+ letters long. Keep it short and simple stupid. It's called the KISS approach. 

Xyz Nanzhan is not clear to the tourist whether nanzhan is part of the name. A better approach to signage is the have pinyin in italics, and the English transliteration of Xyz South Station. This way, if approaching a local, the tourist can clearly indicate that they want to go to the 'nanzhan' and not 'xyz' locality (this reduces confusion), as well as that, the tourist can also deduce that 'nanzhan' corresponds to 'south of .. station'. This way the tourist has learnt a few words that are valuable, but at the same time, the information (content) of Xyz South Station is transliterated in such a way where it seems familiar with the tourist.

Remember, the transliteration is not for the locals, so stop with the stubborn pinyin self sufficient mainland mentality and look at what other people have done. Hong Kong transliterations when it comes to station names is near perfect. Because it had a colonial past, it recognises the importance of familiarity for the non Chinese speaking tourist, and places the importance in being able to recognise the suburb. Many tourists do not want a 5 week course in pinyin to decipher basic knowledge which could have been signed better.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

French or German is hard for non-speakers as well.

I have the feeling that you don't really understand the meaning of transliteration. Pinyin is transliteration!


----------



## mrmoopt

Pinyin is certainly a way to transliterate a placename. However, having pinyin for the word 'stadium', 'plaza' or 'street' is definitely seen as slack effort in signwriting. Have pride in your signs. Again, what is the English version of the text in the sign for? Having it in pinyin is of no use for the tourist. 

I strongly believe that tourists would find it nonsensical to arrive at a station called Shiqiajizhang instead of Window of the World. Which is more informative? Again, we have to look at it from a tourist's point of view, not to be confused by your national pride in your language.


----------



## YelloPerilo

Pinyin is not a way to transliterate, it is the best and only way that makes sense. I don't think it is too much of an effort to learn a few words in Chinese when you are in China. We in Europe don't give a shit whether the English speaking tourist understands rue, gasse, via, calle or not as long as they can recognise the Latin alphabet and remember the few words they encounter again and again during their stay.

Your argument is typical of someone who would sell out his/her culture just to make a buck and to please the white man.

BTW it's Shijie zhi Chuang.


----------



## mrmoopt

I don't speak Mandarin or intend to learn Mandarin so I do not care whether you correct my mistake on the correct pinyin of 'Window of the world' station.

I don't sell out my culture to please a 'white person'; I'm an Australian, and I speak on behalf of all English speaking tourists who are bewildered to find an English sign made for foreign non Chinese speaking tourists in pinyin. Defeats the purpose of the sign.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

OK, Pinyin is not specifically made for English speaking people, you are full of yourself if you think so. Pinyin is a transliteration for everyone who knows the Latin alphabet.

If it's too much for you to read Pinyin and remember a few foreign words, just stay at home.


----------



## mrmoopt

So do you mean that signs are completely understandable by a tourist to mainland China so long as there are 'roman alphabet' on the sign?

So if a sign in Chinese say 'Exit' (Chu Kou), you would expect a foreigner or a tourist to be able to understand the 'Chu Kou' instead of signing 'exit' because pinyin is good enough? What rubbish! A sign is not designed properly unless the intended message is conveyed. I don't see how a sign full of pinyin can do that.

So is signing 'Jichang' an acceptable alternative to 'airport'? How ludacris!


----------



## YelloPerilo

I was talking about names of places, e.g. Nanjing Lu, Tian'anmen Guangchang or Huangshan.

Exits and airports are usually accompanied by a pictogram and in some cases by a internationally recognised colour.


----------



## mrmoopt

Those are also placenames. So in the previous post, you have highlighted (without saying it) that pinyin is not the solution for transliteration of place names; and thus shows inadequacies in the way you think the sign conveys a message when written with pinyin when a perfectly valid English word could have substituted it and shoud have been. It shows there are flaws in your logic.


----------



## YelloPerilo

Er ... you have a poor reading comprehension. I said, that Pinyin is the ONLY and BEST way to transliterate Chinese names and words. You are the one who does not even know what the difference between translation and transliteration is.

Why should everything be substituted when the Chinese word could do as well. Do I smell some kind of cultural imperialism and superiority complex?

Why don't you dare to say that to a French or German?


----------



## mrmoopt

I would say that to a French or German sign designer as well. I'm not culturally biased. Only mainland Chinese people think other cultures are always attacking them. It's was a communist government wants you to believe.

I don't think I have poor reading comprehension but I do believe you don't understand the semantics of my contention. By saying a pictogram is needed in those circumstances highlights that pinyin is inadequate for an English sign. Thus showing that pinyin is not only the worst way to transliterate a sign; but shows no context for the interpreting party.

Communication: Sender - Encoding - Transcoding - Deciphering - Receiver.

After all the sign in question is a directional sign thats says 'Towards xyz'. We're not making this sign for a German speaker or a French speaker, but for tourists as majority of them would be English speaking. So why not have the sign say 'Wan xyz' instead of 'towards' then if pinyin is so superior? Again; this highlights flaws in your logic. We're not talking bout protecting your own culture; we're talking about effective communication.


----------



## YelloPerilo

cal_t said:


> I would say that to a French or German sign designer as well. I'm not culturally biased. Only mainland Chinese people think other cultures are always attacking them. It's was a communist government wants you to believe.
> 
> I don't think I have poor reading comprehension but I do believe you don't understand the semantics of my contention. By saying a pictogram is needed in those circumstances highlights that pinyin is inadequate for an English sign. Thus showing that pinyin is not only the worst way to transliterate a sign; but shows no context for the interpreting party.
> 
> Communication: Sender - Encoding - Transcoding - Deciphering - Receiver.
> 
> After all the sign in question is a directional sign thats says 'Towards xyz'. We're not making this sign for a German speaker or a French speaker, but for tourists as majority of them would be English speaking. So why not have the sign say 'Wan xyz' instead of 'towards' then if pinyin is so superior? Again; this highlights flaws in your logic. We're not talking bout protecting your own culture; we're talking about effective communication.


Sorry, I'm German and I have lived all my life in Germany. So your whole drivel about Mainland China doesn't make any sense at all.

You do have pictograms in Australia, don't you? Does it mean, that the English language is not adequate to direct people from A to B?

Pinyin does not transliterate signs, but Chinese.

An arrow would direct every tourist, even the one who don't understand English, much more efficiently. Don't think that everyone understands English.


----------



## googleabcd

Guangzhou subway did borrow some elements from Hongkong subway, but it also has its unique features, e.g.,
it is the first subway system in China(maybe in the world as well) that uses magnet tokens and the peak speed of Guangzhou subway is 135KM/H

Don't forget Hongkong's culture and almost everything derives from Guangzhou(Canton) as Guangzhou has been the state capital of Guangdong( Hongkong included) for 2,250 years.

Second, as a Cantonese myself, I am pretty sure translations like Kum Chung are from Cantonese pronunciation, but it doesn't make any sense in Mandarin. 

I agree with one of your points, the Guangchang should be renamed to Plaza. But the names of many Chinese roads actually come from the ancient poets, fairly tales or confucian concepts, and it is impossible to translate them to English.



cal_t said:


> Well the Hong Kongers have it right when it comes to transliteration. Either give it an English equivalent name, entire different English name or transliterate in its entirety in pinyin/or transliteration method.
> 
> ie. Central- Chung Wan (translation), Admiralty- Kum Chung (different English name), Chai Wan (direct transliteration).
> 
> This is part of my contention that when mainland China copies HK style products; they get it horribly wrong. It seems that everything copied; or as most of the forumers here like to call it, 'borrowed', needs more work and thought.
> 
> Where a place can be named square, call it a square. Guanchang is not a natural morpheme to English speakers, where as Gare Du Nord is more pallatable, pronounceable for the untrained speaker. It is all about natural sounding morpheme for the language directed at, not the cultural content of the original language. After all, why would locals need to use the 'roman alphabet' version of the sign?


----------



## googleabcd

"Only mainland Chinese people think other cultures are always attacking them."

Count how many Chinese people died in the first opium war, the second opium war, the eight country union(your country was included) who burned the Beijing Summer Palace, the Sino-Russia war, the Jiawu Sino-Japan war, and the anti-japanese war. Need evidences? Go to British national museum and see how many Chinese treasures they have stolen during the last 150 years.

Most importantly, count how much territory China has lost today compared to the map of Qing dynasty, dare you say this word again?

The Chinese outside mainland didn't suffer too much pain, of course they don't understand this shit.

I don't know who you are, but your name "YelloPerilo" is very similar to "Yellow peril" and it is insulting Chinese people. I hope you can shut the fxxx up in my thread.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_peril


----------



## snow is red

huh googleabcd ? 

Why are you staging an attack at yellowperilo ? I thought you know why he chose that screen name 

Telling from the tone of cal_t , I think he is a Hong Konger or to be more specific a Chinese living in Australia ? 

But anyway why are we arguing about wars, opium war, plundering, communism, cultural attack in a metro thread ?


----------



## bobdikl

YelloPerilo/cal_t = Eurocentric/Anglocentric


----------



## eL yOrSh

es impresionante el desarrollo de china, a mi me parece que solo deberian de poner los nombres con alfabetos latino y cirilico, ademas de los caracteres, asi todos entenderiamos, no creo que se tenga que traducir al ingles todo.


----------



## UD2

cal_t said:


> So do you mean that signs are completely understandable by a tourist to mainland China so long as there are 'roman alphabet' on the sign?
> 
> So if a sign in Chinese say 'Exit' (Chu Kou), you would expect a foreigner or a tourist to be able to understand the 'Chu Kou' instead of signing 'exit' because pinyin is good enough? What rubbish! A sign is not designed properly unless the intended message is conveyed. I don't see how a sign full of pinyin can do that.
> 
> So is signing 'Jichang' an acceptable alternative to 'airport'? How ludacris!


Dose Frence, Germany, Italy, Russia ect ect. all have English on all their signs? 

If the Chinese decide to put English on a sigh, then apperciate it. If they don't, learn Chinese. You're in China ffs, get it into your head. Don't wanna learn another language? stay home where you are.


----------



## sotonsi

cal_t said:


> I strongly believe that tourists would find it nonsensical to arrive at a station called Shiqiajizhang instead of Window of the World. Which is more informative? Again, we have to look at it from a tourist's point of view, not to be confused by your national pride in your language.


Shiqiajizhang is more informative - you know what locals call it, so if you need directions you can actually be vaguely understood and pointed in the right direction.

Transliteration (ie phonetic approximation) is better than translation when it comes to place names - it covers a range of languages (at least if you transliterate into the Latin alphabet) in one go, for instance.

Dare we translate English town names into French? Let's take the tube to "abbaye occidentale" to see Big Ben. Let's go to Australia and see the "je ne sais pas" hopping about (Kangeroo is 'I don't know', isn't it - so why not translate that into French for the French tourist as well). We can even change lots of english place names into English - Norwich can be 'north farm', Aberdeen is 'mouth of the Dee', Croydon 'crocus hill' (in a valley, but valley is den, and Willesden (stream valley) has the opposite problem of being a hill - the spelling must have been corrupted at some point), Birmingham 'homestead of the people of birm' and Torpenhow 'hill hill hill'

Hopefully that should show why transliteration is far better than translation for place names. Can you imagine a French tourist in London (I'll stick with French) asking the way to the 'colline de crocus' when Londoner's know it to be Croydon (and the disappointment when the French guy got there and there was no crocuses and worse - it was Croydon)? Can you imagine going to 'the meadows' and finding it's a large city load of bright lights and casinos in the Nevada desert, rather than meadows?


----------



## Falubaz

@sotonsi
u r absolutely right! the translations i will have on my tourist map so i know if 'zhan' is station or whatever, but in the metro station i need transliteration in order to ask the way to the locals


----------



## YelloPerilo

bobdikl said:


> YelloPerilo/cal_t = Eurocentric/Anglocentric


YelloPerilo is everything but eurocentric.


----------



## binhai

OK, here's a solution, have pinyin and English, its easy enough. But Guangchang should be square, I never hear foreign reporters say Tiananmen Guangchang, and it should be square for every square. For roads, it should be the road name plus st., avenue, etc...For stations, it should say South station instead of nan zhan, which will be on the pinyin.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

When do you use road, street or avenue? Is Jie = Road, Lu or Avenue? What about Dao or Lu, Jing, Xiang, Hutong, Bang, Nong, etc. pp.? 

The best would be if all Names of places are in Pinyin. It's easier to ask for direction as well. Most people wpioldn't know what South Station is. China is not a former British colony where people are supposed to understand English.


----------



## binhai

^^Ok, I get your point. However, all the street signs in Tianjin have been replaced with English names, so instead of Nanjing Lu, it says Nanjing St, and it says St for every st., you wouldn't know the pinyin then if you're a newbie. And pinyin isn't useless, it helps you learn Chinese and associate sounds with characters, and especially is helpful since there are multiple ways to say 'street' in Chinese. So all the sprucing up for the Olympics isn't perfect, but I'm not complaining. The new signs looks much better than the old outdated dirty signs.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

Now you see the mess with the Road and Street translation. In Shanghai Lu is translated into Road, in Tianjin it is Street. There is no consistiency and there will never bee any consistency because neither is right or wrong.

What I have experienced in the past few years among my expat friends in Shanghai is, they consider it to be more sophisticated to say Nanjing Lu or Huaihai Lu although all street names in Shanghai end with Road or Street underneath the Chinese characters. It's also a way to differentiate themselves from the newby and tourists who are just too ignorant.


----------



## binhai

^^Nice. But I have never seen anyone actually say the street name with "street", but of course there are almost no tourists or expats in Tianjin. I don't consider it sophisticated, it's just what I do.


----------



## Dale

Would it be possible to talk a little bit more about the metro ? 

Anyone have info on expansions ? Renders ?


----------



## mike_feng90

*[一号线] LINE 1*
*Line 1* is the first subway line in Guangzhou, China, opened for service in 1997-1999. It is also known as the, _"Fancun Line"_, connecting from Fangcun district to Tianhe District.
Running from: *Xilang* to *Guangzhou East Railway Station*
Stations: *16*
Total length: *18.5 km*

*陈家祠站*









Line 1 Train at Chen Clan Academy

*西门口站*









Line 1 - Ximenkou STATION (PSD with Red Bull ad)









Line 1 Train at Ximenkou Station









Platform Screen Door at Ximenkou Station

*公园前站*









Line 1 - Gongyuanqian Station / Transfer with *Line 2*

*烈士陵园站*









Line 1 - Martyr's Park Station 









Inside the Line 1 Train - Manufactured by Adtranz-Siemens in Germany

More Photos to come.


----------



## mike_feng90

*LINE 2*

*[二号线] LINE 2*
*Line 2* is the second subway line built in Guangzhou, China, opened for service in 2001. It is also known as the, "Jiahe Line", connecting from Baiyun district to Haizhu District.
CURRENTLY Running from: *Sanyuanli* to *Wanshengwei*
Stations: *17*
CURRENT length: *18.3 km*

*三元里 San Yuan Li*









Entrance to Sanyuanli Station









Sanyuanli Station ticket booths









Line 2 train at Sanyuanli Station

*公园前站 Gongyuanqian *









Gongyuanqian Station - Line 2 Platform with train leaving









Gongyuanqian at non-rush hour









Gongyuanqian at rush-hour time

*江南西 Jiang Nan Xi Station*









Jiangnanxi Station platform with brush stroke

*万胜围 Wanshengwei *









Washengwei Station Platform with brushstroke 









Inside the train of Line 2 - Manufactured by Bombardier and Changchun Car Company


----------



## mike_feng90

*LINE 3*

*[三号线] LINE 3*

*Line 3* or also known as the _"Shiqiao Line"_ is the currently the longest subway line in Guangzhou. In fact, it is the first urban planned line in Guangzhou. The line is 'Y' shaped, currently connects from Tianhe district to Panyu District. The line first opened for service in 2005.
Currently Running from: *Guangzhou East Railway Sta.* / *Tianhe Coach Terminal* > *Panyu Square*
Current No of Stations: *19*
Total length: *36 km*

*广州东站*









Going down the stairs to Line 3 from L1































































Guangzhou East Station with Brushstrokes

*赤岗塔 Chigang Pagoda Station*









Lights


















Platform at Chigang Pagoda Station

*体育西路 Ti Yu Xi Lu*









Map of Line 3









Platform at Ti Yu Xi Lu at rush hour service

*厦滘 Xiajiao Station*









Station entrance design









Station entrance esclator









Inside the train - Manufactured by South China Locomotive (Zhuzhou) and Siemens









Train door with 'sparkling' route map









There are mini 'TV' screens on the Line 3 trains


----------



## mike_feng90

*LINE 4*

*[四号线] LINE 4*

*Line 4* is the first medium-capacity line built in Guangzhou, China, opened for service in 2005. It is also known as the, _"Higher Education Mega Center Line"_, connecting from Haizhu district to Panyu District via the University campus.
CURRENTLY Running from: *Wanshengwei* to *Jinzhou*
Stations: *13*
CURRENT length: *68.96 km*

*万胜围 Wanshengwei Station*









Passengers waiting for Line 4 train at Wanshengwei









Platform



















*大学城北 Higher Education Mega Center North Station*









Station Exit at Uni Campus


















Train leaving the station









Ticket









Ticket fare gate









Ticket Gate









Lift


















Platform



























PSD









Exit 'D'









Inside the train - Manufactured by South China Locomotive Works (Qingdao) and Kawasaki Heavy Industries









'Sparkling' route map


----------



## hoosier

Thank you for starting a thread dedicated to the Guangzhou Metro.

Does anyone have a link that shows the expansion plans?


----------



## Slartibartfas

Unbelievable. They built the network nearly overnight. Thumbs up.


----------



## davsot

Guangzhou Metro is incredible. Why can't we have that in US? Stupid Republicans and their cars! (sorry to any republicans out there -_-, it's a stereotype)

It's just Guangzhou Metro is so frikin awesome wish we had that over here.


----------



## Aydin1

"Higher Education Mega Center" is a horrible translation. The Chinese just says "University City."


----------



## harsh1802

An ultra modern metro. Looks awesome!


----------



## Manila-X

The stations resembles that of the MTR


----------



## hkskyline

MTR does consultancy work for a lot of mainland metro projects, so we see some similarities right in our backyard, such as the Shenzhen and Guangzhou systems.


----------



## The Chemist

^The station design is also very similar in Shanghai.


----------



## Goyazny




----------



## FM 2258

Cool video of the Guangzhou APM line going south from Linhexi:






I've never been on the APM but it looks like it would be very convenient for getting around the area. According to Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhujiang_New_Town_Automated_People_Mover_System it's not used much. Maybe when those skyscrapers fill up with people in Zhujiang New Area (hopefully lots of shops/restaurants will open at street level) it will be used much more often and almost essential.


----------



## FM 2258

edit: double post


----------



## dandmcd

They have done well creating an identity for the APM, and building influence around it to make it useful. It's amazing to see the large amount of construction projects around the APM, and the UUPark mall underground by the APM that has expanded quickly this year.

I do hope they continue to expand the underground shopping plazas connections to the APM stops, and make it easier to navigate the New Town and transfer to the bus or metro subway. Haixinsha Park being opened up will also bring more people downtown.

Zhujiang New Town is an important and fun area to spend time at, so I firmly believe the APM will be around for a long time.


----------



## hkskyline

FM 2258 said:


> Cool video of the Guangzhou APM line going south from Linhexi:
> 
> I've never been on the APM but it looks like it would be very convenient for getting around the area. According to Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhujiang_New_Town_Automated_People_Mover_System it's not used much. Maybe when those skyscrapers fill up with people in Zhujiang New Area (hopefully lots of shops/restaurants will open at street level) it will be used much more often and almost essential.


For tourists, the APM is definitely very handy to get from Canton Tower to Zhujiang New Town. When I was there last year, the trains filled up nicely though.


----------



## Myouzke

More on Line 6 trains

source: 地铁族 by jason130


----------



## FM 2258

^^ 

Thanks for the pictures *Myouzke*



dandmcd said:


> They have done well creating an identity for the APM, and building influence around it to make it useful. It's amazing to see the large amount of construction projects around the APM, and the UUPark mall underground by the APM that has expanded quickly this year.
> 
> I do hope they continue to expand the underground shopping plazas connections to the APM stops, and make it easier to navigate the New Town and transfer to the bus or metro subway. Haixinsha Park being opened up will also bring more people downtown.
> 
> Zhujiang New Town is an important and fun area to spend time at, so I firmly believe the APM will be around for a long time.


I've never seen the underground mall. I visited Guangzhou in 2010 so that was before the APM was completed. Even then I had a great time in new town, it was a few weeks I think before the Asian games then. Lots of people were walking around in the evening while construction was full swing ahead. I was very impressed. 



hkskyline said:


> For tourists, the APM is definitely very handy to get from Canton Tower to Zhujiang New Town. When I was there last year, the trains filled up nicely though.


Yes, it seems like it's very convenient. I'm sure I'll use it on my next visit to GZ.


----------



## hmmwv

The line 6 color schemes needs to be more hideous. /s


----------



## Geography

> The NDRC has approved Guangzhou Line 7 (18.6km, Yuan 9.5bn)


RailJournal.com


----------



## Woonsocket54

it seems there was a mild cannibalism incident on a Line 4 train near Chebeinan station earlier this week


----------



## Myouzke

^^
That was totally disgusting, fighting over a seat what the heck were they thinking hno:


----------



## shree711

^^

Biting??? Thats sickening.


----------



## skyridgeline

shree711 said:


> ^^
> 
> Biting??? Thats sickening.


And that's why we might see more Chinese trains/stations painted in "pastel" colors.


----------



## ode of bund

subway is a good place for pee pee poo poo








:sarcasm:


----------



## Falubaz

^^ I just cant believe it! Didnt the other passengers do anything?


----------



## big-dog

uke:



ode of bund said:


> subway is a good place for pee pee poo poo


----------



## big-dog

*Guangzhou bus project highlighted by UN*

Updated: 2012-11-09 20:08
By XU JINGXI ( chinadaily.com.cn) 









courtesy VECTROTALENZIS



> Guangzhou’s bus rapid transit system was one of the nine global projects included by the United Nations Climate Change secretariat on its list of public-private “lighthouse activities” in developing countries.
> 
> The initiatives on the list, which was unveiled on Nov 7 in Bonn, Germany, will either help to curb greenhouse gas emissions or help people adapt to climate change, while at the same time benefiting urban disadvantaged populations.
> 
> It’s the first time that a Chinese project makes the list.
> 
> Guangzhou’s BRT project — one of the world’s largest integrated bus rapid transit systems — also won the 2011 Sustainable Transportation Award by the United States Transportation Research Committee.
> 
> BRT projects are public transportation systems that use buses to provide faster and more efficient service than ordinary buses, and that aim to approach the quality of rail transit.
> 
> The nine activities will be showcased at special events at the UN Climate Change Conference in Doha, which will be held from Nov 26 to Dec 7, and can already be viewed on the UNFCCC website.
> 
> The activities include the promotion of electric buses and rickshaws in Sri Lanka, energy-efficient brick kilns in Peru, and a project to support the work of clean energy entrepreneurs in Uganda.
> 
> “We are very excited to showcase this year’s lighthouse activities as they demonstrate the commitment by communities, civil society organizations, local governments and private businesses to take concrete action to address climate change,” said UNFCCC Executive Secretary Christiana Figueres.
> 
> “The examples are inspiring and encouraging, not least for governments who have already set the course towards greater climate resilience, but who need to take the next essential steps to galvanize the speed and scope of climate action,” Figueres said.
> 
> Two key criteria for the selection of the initiatives were that they have proven to be effective, and have the potential to be replicated in other countries and communities. They were selected by an international advisory panel as part of the UNFCCC’s Momentum for Change Initiative, which is funded by the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.
> 
> The Guangzhou Municipal Engineering Design and Research Institute, the designer of the local BRT system, will send representatives to Doha to receive the honor and share its experience in building the successful system.
> 
> One important reason behind the selection of the Guangzhou BRT project was that it has contributed to save energy and reduce emissions by increasing the efficiency of public transportation.
> 
> According to the British Standards Institution, the Guangzhou BRT system reduced CO2 emissions by more than 45,000 tons in 2010, and is expected to achieve an annual reduction of 86,500 tons in the following 10 years, a great help to improve the city’s air quality.
> 
> Guangzhou Municipal Engineering Design and Research Institute will introduce the system to other cities home and abroad, including Lanzhou in Gansu province, Fuzhou in Jiangxi province, Yichang in Hubei province, Ulan Bator in Mongolia, and Kuala?Lumpur in Malaysia.
> 
> More than 36 countries have sent delegations to Guangzhou to learn from the project.


----------



## skyridgeline

Falubaz said:


> ^^ I just cant believe it! Didnt the other passengers do anything?


What do you suggest?

Unless you are near certain restaurants and available "public" facilities, life can be difficult in China if you can't control nature's urgings when venturing out in public.


_According to media reports, the 3-year-old girl had a stomach ache and had asked to use a toilet while her mother, surnamed Xia, was taking her to a kindergarten.

Yet, they were refused at the gate, as personnel cited concerns over security.

Guangzhou has a population of more than 16 million but just 1,500 public toilets on the street._

- By Zheng Caixiong, _Guangzhou unlocks restrooms for public_, China Daily/Asia News Network, Monday, Nov 12, 2012


----------



## Falubaz

^^Anything would be better - bushes, park, even street in some remote corner, but for Gods sake - not a metro train!


----------



## skyridgeline

Falubaz said:


> ^^Anything would be better - bushes, park, even street in some remote corner, but for Gods sake - not a metro train!


Yes, of course. 

But odd incidents like this will continue to popup here and there throughout China unless there are social changes in terms of courtesy use of facilities.


----------



## Geography

> subway is a good place for pee pee poo poo


What the hell? Why couldn't he get off at the previous stop and do it in a secluded platform corner? Stops are every 1-2 minutes, urges to shit don't suddenly emerge in that short time. He must've known he had to drop the deuce and didn't want to waste time getting off and back on the train.

That is awful.


----------



## saiho

DaeguDuke said:


> Since when did public perception matter in China? And why is lower wages (ie running cost) a bad thing?


It totally does. Lets not brand China as "RED DICTATORSHIP" in everything. Public option has become a huge force to be reckoned in certain issues of society within the past few years. Why do you think there has yet to be major advances in Maglev construction? Huge negative public perception in electromagnetic radiation.



DaeguDuke said:


> The Paris metro is going ATO, Londons Jubilee line, DLR are ATO, central tunnel for crossrail will be, Vancouver has an entire system, I think like 7 in NYC, London circle line and Paris line 1 are all ATO too. None of them are non-demanding simple line.


Most of the systems you have listed "elect to maintain a driver (train operator) to mitigate risks associated with failures or emergencies." Only Paris and Vancouver is "full ATO without drivers onboard" as you where looking for. ATO with a driver is different from ATO without from a public viewpoint. By getting a train attendant the cost benefits of ATO are reduced significantly. ATO tends to be on smaller trains to spread out risk. When shit hits the fan it can be a Chinese train with 1,500 to over 2,000 people on board or Vancouver train with 480 people on board. 



DaeguDuke said:


> Nothing ever happened on the train that the driver could fix. Where you have platform screen doors and staff on the platform there is very little risk. Anything a driver could see on a monitor in the front a train the computer could sense too - ie, someone trapped in a door. Platform screen doors should be mandatory on every subway for this reason.


Yet in Shanghai people died from PSD mishaps. If that was a driverless train a nail and 6 feet of soil is on ATO's coffin in China. Chinese subways are going through huge amounts of abuse,  even our ticket gates are overwhelmed. 

It's not one person blocking the door its a crowd blocking the door. An fully driverless ATO system would be torn to pieces with demand like this:












DaeguDuke said:


> Yup, ridden the subway in Beijing, Guangzhou, Shanghai and HK (tho HK isn't really China). Easily been on over 20 metro systems.


I don't think we are quite riding the same subways.



DaeguDuke said:


> As for accidents I lived in Daegu, Korea for a couple years - there was a fire on a train so the driver stopped, got everyone out, but the driver of the train on the other tracks panicked and ran, so the people were trapped and died of smoke inhalation. There is higher risk with people solely in charge.


Beijing Subway didn't respond to the Daegu subway fire by getting ATO. They responded by ripping out all stores in the stations, making their trains and stations fireproof and designing for faster evacuations. ATO doesn't solve everything, also the example is an isolated case of driver negligence.


----------



## particlez

Saiho has it right. In an ideal world, the wildly overcrowded lines in Guangzhou would have:

-more cars and longer platforms
-bigger bore cars and big bore platforms
-4 track system with local and express lines.

Unfortunately it's not an ideal world. One can always dream, but it's not fair to have a grandiose line serving one area of town, then neglecting other areas that are equally deserving of rapid transit. 

The Guangzhou metro can be critized for expanding too slowly, but its planning makes sense. If the Guangzhou metro had found some BS excuse to stop new construction, the critics would have a salient point. Every incipient mass transit system has had periods of overcrowding/underuse. Incomplete systems have these issues.

The system is still being expanded. When these lines come into service, the present overcrowdedness should start to be alleviated. Many of the current subway users would switch from the present overcrowded lines to the parallel ones.

Hong Kong isn't a perfect comparison. Hong Kong's geography is very constricted, making it more like Manhattan than Guangzhou. Until very recently, Hong Kong's MTR had similarly godawful overcrowding. Changing from the Red to the Green line was an adventure. Then changing from the Green to the KCR suburban line was another adventure. This overcrowding was present well into the MTR's existence. The expansion of the East, West, and Airport suburban rails captured many riders. Interestingly, the 3 original MTR lines had a 3 tunnel system, one for each direction and a third contingency route. It's interesting to note that the MTR's planners chose to increase system capacity by building new lines and stations rather than going to the 4 track option.


----------



## particlez

The cost of the train conductor isn't a major issue on the subway cars. If each guy is carrying 1000+ passengers, the labor cost/productivity is minuscule. Think of all the minibuses with 12 passengers, or taxis with 1 or 2 riders? 

A fully automated system can do repetitive tasks without fail, but a human operator can/should recognize any number of unanticipated scenarios and act appropriately.


----------



## saiho

particlez said:


> The Guangzhou metro can be critized for expanding too slowly, but its planning makes sense. If the Guangzhou metro had found some BS excuse to stop new construction, the critics would have a salient point. Every incipient mass transit system has had periods of overcrowding/underuse. Incomplete systems have these issues.


Yes but the sticky point I have with Guangzhou is there refusal to build more elevated sections in sparsely populated areas to reduce cost, speed up construction and avoid the crappy soil it has to tunnel in. The northern part of Line 3 could have been elevated and opted for larger trains and passing tracks for express services with the saved money but they changed the plan part way. Same for phase 2 of Line 6.



particlez said:


> Hong Kong isn't a perfect comparison. Hong Kong's geography is very constricted, making it more like Manhattan than Guangzhou. Until very recently, Hong Kong's MTR had similarly godawful overcrowding. Changing from the Red to the Green line was an adventure. Then changing from the Green to the KCR suburban line was another adventure. This overcrowding was present well into the MTR's existence. The expansion of the East, West, and Airport suburban rails captured many riders. Interestingly, the 3 original MTR lines had a 3 tunnel system, one for each direction and a third contingency route. It's interesting to note that the MTR's planners chose to increase system capacity by building new lines and stations rather than going to the 4 track option.


Actually Guangzhou is more like Manhattan in terms of constraint. The North and Northeast are bounded by mountains and there is a lot of rivers going though it. Hong Kong is an extreme case I don't think there is any city of a comparable size that is like HK.


----------



## particlez

Yeah, the unnecessarily buried suburban tracks don't make sense to me. Someone at the tunneling company has been paying kickbacks? 

I mentioned Hong Kong because the southern half of Kowloon and the Northern half of the island can be served by a minimal amount of lines. the very constricted East-West lines in Guangzhou can at least be joined by extra parallel lines later on.

If reliever lines continue to be built, the actual capacity of each line becomes less important. The core of Paris has high densities and small capacity trains, but it's still well served.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

In the time, subuebs will be built up as dense as cores of the cities are now. Moreover, costs of running are lower for underground lines than for elevated.


----------



## Silly_Walks

I know many places where they now wish that 50-100 years ago they would have made the tracks underground right away, in stead of elevated. It is much cheaper to put them underground while the land is still undeveloped.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Just add more lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## saiho

Silly_Walks said:


> I know many places where they now wish that 50-100 years ago they would have made the tracks underground right away, in stead of elevated. It is much cheaper to put them underground while the land is still undeveloped.


I know even more places where they now wish that 50-100 years ago they would have built more lines but they couldn't because of cost. It is much cheaper to build elevated regardless.


----------



## big-dog

Puppetgeneral said:


> Just add more lines!!!!!!!!


Line 6 will open by the end of this month (most like on December 28)

Some line 6 pictures 











by smile1988, ditiezu.com


----------



## Puppetgeneral

^^ Dec 28th huh thats a funny date to start.......


----------



## big-dog

^^ and there will be 167 km metro opening in 6 cities of China on December 28


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou metro line 6 will open to traffic expected to receive 700,000 passenger trips per day

Guangzhou metro Line 6 short term average daily passenger flow is expected to be 600,000-700,000 passengers per day. Which is insane for a newly opened medium capacity line. That's the ridership of the most important 30km long and 60 years old subway line in my city. Everyone is worried the line will be packed like no tommorrow. GZ metro telling people to avoid the using line especially during rush hour.hno:

Source


----------



## Falubaz

So they didnt open the line yet and ask ppl to avoid it already because of the crowd? That means they should build more metros in GZ!


----------



## dandmcd

Falubaz said:


> So they didnt open the line yet and ask ppl to avoid it already because of the crowd? That means they should build more metros in GZ!


They are, but unfortunately any line in the next 7 years won't do anything to alleviate the pressure on Lines 1, 3 and 6. 3 and 6 were poorly planned from the beginning, and the future lines under construction are for connecting the outer parts of the city to the center. That'd be great if people would move out of the center and occupy those places, but it just isn't happening as there is nowhere interesting to shop and live in Guangzhou outside of the city center and Panyu. People are buying the houses in case a suburb neighborhood comes alive after the metro is built, but right now it is just drawings and concept art, those places are nearly unlivable.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

They are foolishly continuing to have 6-car B-size trains with large intervals. That's the problem of almost all cities in China.


----------



## big-dog

Official map (as of 12/28/2013)


click for larger version

by 小瓜


----------



## big-dog

Line 6 opening pictures





























by dt0001


----------



## big-dog

more Line 6 opening pictures by dt0001


----------



## kunming tiger

What are the projected line openings for 2014? How long will the system be at the end of 2014?


----------



## dimlys1994

At last, Yidelu station on Line 6 will open tomorrow - the first metro station in the world to be opened this year:
http://gz.southcn.com/content/2015-01/27/content_117145854.htm


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And yes it is:
http://www.ycwb.com/ePaper/ycwb/html/2015-01/28/content_639945.htm?div=-1


----------



## dimlys1994

More photos on Yidelu station from Wikipedia:
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/一德路站


----------



## kunming tiger

The first-stage project of Foshan metro line 2 will begin at the end of this year.Yesterday,from Foshan public resources network, the reporter learned that the invitation to the BOT concession project tender for the first-stage project of metro line 2 has given. The main work will start next year in succession and it is expected to open in 2018.

The first-stage project of Foshan metro line 2 approved by the city government will be constructed in the way of BOT concession project investment. The concession period is 30 years (including 5-year construction period).In addition to the construction of rail transit project, the investors can also introduce TOD (Transit Oriented Development)mode,that is, they should finish TOD comprehensive land development in the mode of public transit oriented development.

According to the latest line trend, it shows that the first-stage project of Foshan metro line 2 will start from Nanzhuang in the west, along Zhidong Road ----Jihua Road 1--- ( through under )Dongping watercourse ---- Jihua Road 2 ----Jihau Road 3 --- ( pass through ) Shiwuan Park ---- Zhenzhong Road ----Kuiqi Road ---- ( through under )Dongping watercourse ---- Fochen Highway ---- ( from Foshan First Ring Express ) Wendeng Road ---- Linyue Avenue (go under before Chencun watercourse)---- ( go under ) Chencun watercourse, and the terminal station in south is Guangzhou South Station. There are 17 stations in the 32.3 km long metro. They are Nanzhuang Station, Huyong Station, Titian Station , Liantang Station, Haikou Station, Shiwan Station, Pancun Station, Kuiqi Road Sation. Shiliang Station, Wanhua Station, Dengzhou Station, Flower World Station, Xianyong Station, Shizhou Station, Linyue West Station, Linyue East Station and Guangzhou South Railway Station, including 7 transfer stations.

The average distance between stations of the first-stage project is 1.99 km, among which the largest space is 3.85km (from Flower World Station to Xianyong Station), and the shortest distance is 0.97km (from Shiliang Station to Wanhua Station). Four nearest stations to Guangzhou South Railway Station and Nanzhuang Station are elevated stations. Among 17 stations, there are 7 transfer stations, such as Haikou Station, Shiwan Station, Kuiqi Road Staion, Wanhua Station, Flower World Station, Linyue West Station and Guangzhou South Railway Station, by which link to Guangfo Ring Express ,Foshan metro line 1,line 3,line 5,and line 6 , Nanhai New Traffic,and Guangzhou metro. A comprehensive repair base in Linyue and a parking lot in Huyong will be built.
According to the bidding scheme, it is estimated that the total investment of the first-stage project of line2 is 18.935 billion, and other synchronous implementing project is about 900 million, so it amounts to 19.835 billion. The project will begin at the end of 2013, and will have been completed by the end of 2018.
After the completion of the project, the operation time of trains is from 5 a.m. to 11 p.m. every day, which means 18 hours a day. B type trains with the highest speed of 100 km per hour will be used in line 2 , and 6 of them are marshalled into a group. The traffic volume will be greatly increased than that of Guangfo Metro Line 1 now.


----------



## CNGL

Great, finally a thread of the last Chinese city with a metro that didn't had one (Mainly because of nearby Guangzhou). Now a question arises: When the Guangfo line a.k.a. Foshan metro line 1 extension opens, will be posted here because it belongs to Foshan metro or will be posted in the Guangzhou thread due to the extension being located entirely there?

Anyway, these are the current long term plans (caution: big image, but it was needed so that the station names are legible):


----------



## kunming tiger

Good question re the extension of GF line.

I assume it will only be posted on this thread if we decide to do it ourselves.

That is one impressive plan you posted up it gives you the some idea that Foshan metro will be impressive in its own right once completed.

No news on Line 3?


----------



## kunming tiger




----------



## kunming tiger




----------



## ccdk

from Guangzhou Metro official website, long-term network plan till 2040: 21 lines, 905km


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Are these 905 km pure metro lines or, like with Shenzhen, they include other types or rail transport?


----------



## ccdk

The quality of that pic is not good enough to read everything, but I believe 21 lines of 905km are only subway lines. Those dotted lines are intercity lines, and there will be 10 such lines. The grand total of all rail transport network within the Guangzhou vicinity is 1221km, as stated on the picture.


----------



## CNGL

I remember a photo of that same map, with another focusing in the table of lenghts. 905 km is indeed the total lenght of all planned metro lines (Line 14 has a planned lenght of 92.8 km!!!), third only to Beijing and Shanghai. And this without counting Foshan, which should add another 250 km to the figure.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

What about Wuhan? Its master plan is to build 27 lines of metro or so. Will its system be smaller than that of Guangzhou?


----------



## kunming tiger

ccdk said:


> from Guangzhou Metro official website, long-term network plan till 2040: 21 lines, 905km


 I assume the dotted line that extends right around the perimeter of the Guangzhou in the proposed line that will connect all the regional airports?


----------



## Losbp

*Guangzhou Haizhu Tram*

In Canton Tower 2 Station

Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr\
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Guangzhou BRT*

Gangding bus halt - longest BRT stop in the world

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

BRT Halt entrance
Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

The BRT system lacks of English information signs, almost all signages are in Chinese

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Inside the bus
Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Exit in Tianhe Sports Centre
Guangzhou BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

*Standing room only: Guangzhou train carriages stripped of seats, racks to fit in more rush-hour commuters*

...changes have been made to 29 trains running between 15 different stations on Guangzhou Metro Corp’s Line 3, in Guangdong province, which carried 1.62 million every day last month, the Guangzhou Daily reported.

The removal of a small area of seating and passenger racks at the ends of some carriages means each train can now comfortably hold an extra 46 passengers, while during the rush-hour periods – when passengers are tightly packed together – a total of 78 extra passengers can be accommodated, the newspaper said.

The Line 3 trains carried 24 per cent of all the passengers using the Guangzhou metro and were always overloaded during peak hours, the newspaper reported...

Before









After









Source


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Ashis Mitra

Beside the great metro system, and probably the first interurban metro line of China, Guangzhou recently opened a tram system also. But there is no overhead wire. Is this a diesel or battery tram? Or it uses APS technology for current collection? Please confirm.


----------



## CNGL

^^ A diesel tram??? :rofl: Which city would use a such a thing? The Haizhu line uses battery trams anyway.


----------



## saiho

CNGL said:


> ^^ A diesel tram??? :rofl: Which city would use a such a thing? The Haizhu line uses battery trams anyway.


Brazil has a lot of them


----------



## kunming tiger

i am interested in any possible new metro openings in 2015?


----------



## Ashis Mitra

CNGL said:


> ^^ A diesel tram??? :rofl: Which city would use a such a thing? The Haizhu line uses battery trams anyway.


I see, but why they are using such an unconventional system? Ordinary electric tram is much cheaper, and parts are also widely available. Battery tram is costly, and maintenance is also costly. 

I suggest, if they construct any other tram route in future, they should construct as simple ordinary electric tram, i.e, current collection from overhead wire.


----------



## saiho

Ashis Mitra said:


> I see, but why they are using such an unconventional system? Ordinary electric tram is much cheaper, and parts are also widely available. Battery tram is costly, and maintenance is also costly.
> 
> I suggest, if they construct any other tram route in future, they should construct as simple ordinary electric tram, i.e, current collection from overhead wire.


Construction cost is lower and construction time is shorter for a battery tram.


----------



## skyridgeline

Ashis Mitra said:


> I see, but why they are using such an unconventional system? Ordinary electric tram is much cheaper, and parts are also widely available.* Battery *tram is costly, and maintenance is also costly.
> 
> I suggest, if they construct any other tram route in future, they should construct as simple ordinary electric tram, i.e, current collection from *overhead wire*.


China has a lot of rare earth stuff :lol:. It's actually a super capacitor tram system. 

Overhead wire systems are costly to maintain ( and are not environmentally friendly to build/make) . China and other countries are working on wireless power transmission.


_Sun said his system could "beam" more than 13,000 horsepower, or 9.7MW, to a train using resonant magnetic induction, enough to easily propel a fully loaded subway train or a high-speed train at 350km/h or more.

"But without government support we cannot develop a full-size prototype to overcome all the technical challenges of high-power wireless transmission."

China to date has bought most of its high-speed rail technology from Japan, Germany, France and Italy, but the wireless 10MW technology is new and has never been attempted by other countries.

"The solutions cannot be bought overseas," Sun said. "We must work hard to come up with our own technology."_

- scmp.com ( UPDATED : Thursday, 16 April, 2015, 12:10pm)


----------



## hmmwv

Ashis Mitra said:


> I see, but why they are using such an unconventional system? Ordinary electric tram is much cheaper, and parts are also widely available. Battery tram is costly, and maintenance is also costly.
> 
> I suggest, if they construct any other tram route in future, they should construct as simple ordinary electric tram, i.e, current collection from overhead wire.


It's a super capacitor tram, it charges during stops and only takes like 10 seconds to charge the capacitors, each charge can last more than a couple of miles. It's a system much cheaper to build and nearly maintenance free.


----------



## Myouzke

*Pictures of Guangfo Line eastern extension 1st section (7.33 km and 4 stations)*
Opened on 28 December 2015

Hedong Station









Shachong Station









Shayuan Station









Yangang Station


















New Metro Map









Source


----------



## kunming tiger

total length?


----------



## dimlys1994

kunming tiger said:


> total length?


267.5 km, without Guangfo Metro and people mover - 243.2 km


----------



## dimlys1994

Missed already - Party Pier tram stop, the only one stop that was unopened in 2014, was opened on 21st October:
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2015-10-22/doc-ifxizwti6859282.shtml

Photo from Wikipedia:
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/琶醍站


----------



## Woonsocket54

*new stations on Guangfo line*

Hedong station










source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hedong_STA_2015.jpg

Shachong station










source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shachong_STA_2015.jpg

Yangang station










source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yangang_STA_2015.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54

Chinese Wikipedia suggests that Qingsheng subway station (line 4) will open 2015.12.31. 

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/庆盛站_(地铁)

I haven't been able to find any confirmation.


----------



## dimlys1994

Woonsocket54 said:


> Chinese Wikipedia suggests that Qingsheng subway station (line 4) will open 2015.12.31.
> 
> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/庆盛站_(地铁)
> 
> I haven't been able to find any confirmation.


At least this news tell something:
http://cs.gzmtr.com/ckfw/wxts/index.html?param._pk=684

We DO expect Qingsheng station opening soon


----------



## kunming tiger

dimlys1994 said:


> 267.5 km, without Guangfo Metro and people mover - 243.2 km


 I can understand the APM not being included but why isn't the Guangfo line included? Or at least the portion of the Guangfo line in Guangzhou?


----------



## dimlys1994

kunming tiger said:


> I can understand the APM not being included but why isn't the Guangfo line included? Or at least the portion of the Guangfo line in Guangzhou?


I believe this is suburban line or part of other metro network. When I previously mentioned total length of Beijing Metro, some replied to call down Airport express. So I did the same - excluded other lines


----------



## dimlys1994

I found this news - it's preview of following changes. Still no official confirmation of Qingsheng station opening or pictures from station:
http://gz.house.sina.com.cn/news/2015-12-07/06246079394816301777128.shtml

Neverthelles, Qingsheng will become new hub, because HSR station is nearby. It's on Guangzhou-Shenzhen HSR line


----------



## kunming tiger

What other opening or extensions can we expect to see in 2016?


----------



## dimlys1994

kunming tiger said:


> What other opening or extensions can we expect to see in 2016?


We expect line 4 southern extension, Line 6 eastern extension, Guangfo Line extension and new Line 7

Qingsheng station update - station was *NOT* opened on 31st December, so the opening date will be announced someday


----------



## CNGL

I've read that in the future the eastern extension of line 6 will break away from that epic fail to form line 23, which would be extended in both directions and run longer trains.


----------



## kunming tiger

276.2km by the end of 2016 and 469 km by the end of 2017? Am I reading that correctly?

If so the latter figure would catapault the GZ metro into third place in terms of longest metros in the world based on current figures.


----------



## CNGL

It appears Guangzhou has some deadline in the form of a big event seeing how its metro system will almost double its length next year, but AFAIK it has nothing scheduled. Guangzhou metro has lagged behind since 2010, they only have opened the 24.5 km epic fail that is line 6 since then (And a 7.3 km extension to the Guangzhou-Foshan line, but I count all of it as part of the neighboring Foshan).


----------



## saiho

CNGL said:


> It appears Guangzhou has some deadline in the form of a big event seeing how its metro system will almost double its length next year, but AFAIK it has nothing scheduled. Guangzhou metro has lagged behind since 2010, they only have opened the 24.5 km epic fail that is line 6 since then (And a 7.3 km extension to the Guangzhou-Foshan line, but I count all of it as part of the neighboring Foshan).


It is more the the snowball of older (delayed) Guangzhou Metro projects like Line 9 and the line 4 south. On top of newer fast tracked projects such as Line 13, 14 and 21. So everything will be opening all at once. However a lot of the new length belong to these ridiculously long BART-like suburban metro lines. For example, Line 14 and Line 21 together is 130km long and 43 stops so we are looking at ~3km stop spacings and passing through some pretty sparsely populated (by Chinese standards) areas. 

Side note: Foshan's metro I would count as part of the Guangzhou metro especially the Guangfo metro line. 40% of the line is in Guangzhou and the 7.3 km extension is entirely inside Guangzhou's Haizhu district.


----------



## kunming tiger

until other lines of the foshan metro open the existing section of the guangfo line in foshan will be counted has part of the metro in guangzhou?


----------



## lawdefender

If everything goes according to the plan, the GZ metro can reach 300km by the end of 2016.


----------



## lawdefender

2015 Guangzhou Metro ridership 2400 millions.

According to the construction plan, till the end of 2018, Guangzhou Metro length will reach 489.4km, ranking 3rd in the world.


----------



## CNGL

Some bad news: The last section of Guangzhou-Foshan line (a.k.a. line 1 of Foshan) has been delayed (once again) to 2018. That means the line will never be Kuiqi Lu-Lijiao because they are extending it from the former to Xincheng Dong, and at a such a pace it is opening by the end of this year! Also, the line 4 extension is delayed into 2017. So that leaves Guangzhou with only two openings (line 6 extension -to become part of line 23 in the future- and line 7), in addition to the aforementioned Foshan opening.


----------



## Zaz965

:cheers:


----------



## dixiadetie

*Test run on Line 6 Phase II*

*From @广州地铁 , the Official Weibo Account of Guangzhou Metro*

经过20个小时的奋战，9月13日凌晨3时30分，六号线二期完成全线列车热滑试验。本次热滑试验涉及全线10站9区间，分别进行20公里/小时、50公里/小时、80公里/小时等三个时速段的试验。待9月底前完成全线“三权”移交后，将进入运营调试阶段。

At 3:30AM , 13th Sep , the test run were undertaken successfully all section on 10 stations and 9 Intervals on Line 6 Phase II ,including 3 journeys at the speed of 20KM/H , 50KM/H and 80KM/H . The new section of line 6 will be in fully testing process in the end of Sep.


----------



## dixiadetie

*Station No. and Platform No. Installed*

A numbering system is being launched in Guangzhou Metro System , finished on all stations in the end of 2016 . Each Station , platform , Platform Screen Door will have it's own number .

The No. of Fangcun is 01-04 . "01" means line 1 , "04" means the 4th station of line 1 . The sticker of Platform No. 2 and Platform screen door No. 15th also shown in the pic .



























The signs on the entrance also attach the station code .


----------



## _Night City Dream_

That all has been in Shanghai for years already.


----------



## saiho

_Night City Dream_ said:


> That all has been in Shanghai for years already.


Actually that's not necessarily true. It started as a "pilot project" on Line 10 and has never been expanded so it is effectively useless. Visual Noise. Beijing has a similar system for its first generation lines since the 2000s. The fact that you did not mention that shows how irreverent it is when it only applied to a minority of lines. At least Guangzhou Metro is putting them on all lines.


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou Metro reached a ridership of 8.647 million on the Mid-Autumn Festival. With Lines 1 and 2 reaching over 1.1 million people. Line 3 exceeding a whopping 1.9 million passengers. New ridership records where created for Line 5 and Line 6 with 1.367 million and 858,000 respectively. Line 6 is really getting a run for its money. I wonder how it will cope next year traffic with the Phase 2 extension.

Source


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Chinese transport thread:



dixiadetie said:


> On 22nd Sep. , the latest metro plan released on the *official website of Foshan metro.*
> 
> *The red part is the line currently operating* :
> Line 1 (Kuiqi Rd-- Yangang)
> *The green part is the lines which U/C* :
> Line 2 phase I : Guangzhou South Railway Station -- Nanzhuang
> Line 3 phase I : Shishan -- Fengsha
> Guangzhou Line 7 : Guangzhou South Railway Station -- Midea Av.
> Nanhai Tram : Leigang -- Yueling East
> 
> *The blue part is the new lines that waiting for approval.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan including lines as follows :
> Line 1 Phase III , from Lecong-Lanshi , 7.2km ,6 stations , a depot included.
> 
> Line 2 phase II , from Nanzhuang-Xian , 23.5km , 10 stations .
> 
> Line 3 Shunde Polytechnic - Fengsha ，1.2KM in total , 1 station , including a siding .
> 
> Line 3 Northen extension , from Shishan - Foshan University ，5.1km , 2 stations .
> 
> Line 4 phase I , from Age city - Gangkou Rd, 56KM in total , 32 stations .
> 
> Line 6 phase I ,from Nancun to Xiaobu & Xincheng Dong to Shiweitang , the "xiaobu -- xinchengdong " section will be separated from current line 1.
> 
> Line 9 Phase I , from Ronggui to Magang ,12.3KM , 10 station , including a depot .
> 
> Line 11 , from Xijiao - Hedongdong , 41KM , 19stations , including a sliding and a depot .
> 
> Line 13 , from Rgonggui-Yongfeng Market , 14.5KM ,12 stations , including a depot .


----------



## lawdefender

http://gz.house.163.com/16/1009/17/C2V1QQTB008782AS.html

According to the report (up to 2016/9):

Line 6 phase II, construction schedule: 90%

Line 7 phase I , construction schedule: 88%

Line 4 south extension, construction schedule: 84%

Line 9 phase I, construction schedule: 77%

Line 13 phase I, construction schedule: 75%


----------



## dixiadetie

*Guangzhou Line 4*

*Photoed by @冲向遥远彼方的CRH380A-2722 *

Line 4 is the metro line which has longest overground section in Guangzhou Metro system . Some people called it "Light rail" even it is a real "metro system" .



























The area along the overground section of line 4 is almot undeveloped .



























But there are many residential development programs near Haibang sta., Jiaomen sta. and Jinzhou Sta. So I wonder that if these 4-L trian can handle amount of the passangers in the future .


----------



## lawdefender

AT THE END OF 2016， GUANGZHOU METRO MAP WILL BE LIKE THIS( EXCEPT FOR THE LINE 9)：


----------



## CNGL

That map will never happen: The Xilang-Yanggang section of Foshan line 1* has been in operation since the end of last year, and is not shown in that map. Also, the same line may be extended from Kuiqi Lu to Xincheng Dong soon.

* I decided to drop the 'Guangfo line' designation and call it 'Foshan line 1' all the way to Lijiao, including the section within Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender

I LIKE TO SEE THIS GUANGZHOU METRO MAP (2018-2020):


----------



## Woonsocket54

Construction on southeastern extension of Line 4 (Jinzhou --> Nansha Ferry Terminal) is now 84% complete










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou_Metro#/media/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Plan_Map_en.svg










http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201610/t20161020_48509.html


----------



## saiho

kunming tiger said:


> When is line 7 planned to be extended into Foshan?


2020 but the Guangfo area tends to let completion dates slip.


----------



## kunming tiger

Which other Guangzhou lines will eventually extend into Foshan and join up with the Foshan Metro?

I assume Guangzhou Line 7 will connect to Foshan Line 2 in the south?


----------



## CNGL

It is said on Ditiezu that line 7 and Foshan line 1 (a.k.a. Guangzhou-Foshan line) from Kuiqi Lu to Xincheng Dong will open on December 28. I guess line 6 from Changban to Xiangxue will also open on that day.


----------



## Zaz965

lawdefender said:


> 302.2ＫＭ．


at the end of 2016
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994

In late November, work began on removing of gas pipeline beside of Qingsheng station on Line 4, so the station could be put in operation. Dateline for works has not been anounced, but opening is expected around next year:
http://news.jxnews.com.cn/system/2016/11/24/015414123.shtml


----------



## lawdefender

Quick View of Guangzhou Metro Data：

http://www.gzmetro.org/article_view.asp?id=36

１.Passenger flow intensity of 23,000 passengers per kilometer, ranking first in the country

２.Metro lines have been opened : 9 lines , 260 km

３.Subway lines under construction : 11 lines, 260 km, involving a total investment of 140.7 billion yuan, planned for 2016,2017 years to open.

4.Metro line average cost: about 450 million yuan per kilometer

5. 2015 to 2025 metro line planning: 15 lines , 339 km


----------



## kunming tiger

All up how long will the system eventually be?


----------



## lawdefender

kunming tiger said:


> All up how long will the system eventually be?


ANY PLAN CAN BE CHANGED ACCORDING TO THE DEMAND.

BY THE END OF 2018, GUANGZHOU METRO : 520KM (AT LEAST)


----------



## CNGL

kunming tiger said:


> All up how long will the system eventually be?


Long term plans as of lately call for 1700+ km and 29 lines. Of course without counting Foshan, which should add 14 more lines and at least another 400 km.


----------



## prangar

CNGL said:


> Long term plans as of lately call for 1700+ km and 29 lines. Of course without counting Foshan, which should add 14 more lines and at least another 400 km.


Before when? Does long-term plan means ~2050 in China?


----------



## kunming tiger

prangar said:


> Before when? Does long-term plan means ~2050 in China?


 Don't confuse the phase long term in China with the same phase anywhere else.

The Chinese don't wait until 2050 to build what is needed right now. In this context long term means the lines that will be build last. When they get built depends on when the other lines are completed.


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU METRO LINE 6 PHASE II, LINE 7 PHASE I, LINE GUANG-FO PHASE II ARE OFFICALLY OPENED TODAY.

http://epaper.xxsb.com/showNews/2016-12-28/354680.html


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201612/t20161228_49457.html


----------



## lawdefender

ＬＩＮＥ　６　ＰＨＯＴＯ

http://weibo.com/gzmtr?is_hot=1#_rnd1482991585907


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU METRO REACHES 308.7KM.
http://weibo.com/gzmtr?is_hot=1#_rnd1482991964769

LATEST GZ METRO MAP:


----------



## lawdefender

2017 GUANGZHOU METRO WILL OPEN THE FOLLOWING LINES:

1.LINE 4 SOUTH EXTENSION :12.6KM

2.LINE 9 PHASE I :20.1KM

3.LINE 13 PHASE I : 27.03KM

4.LINE KNOWLEDGE CITY : 22KM

http://gzdaily.dayoo.com/html/2016-12/29/content_4_1.htm


----------



## kunming tiger

With all those extensions in 2017 it will become one of the longest metro systems in the world . Once it connects to the foshan Dongguan and Shenzen networks they will collectively form the largest continous system in the world.

Any news on proposed networks in Zhong Shan and Zhu Hai?


----------



## lawdefender

INTERCITY LIGHT RAIL MAP IN PEARL RIVER DELTA

BY 2020: 1430 KM

http://jt.gz.bendibao.com/news/2015316/182932.shtml


----------



## lawdefender

TOP 10 CITY SUBWAY LENTH IN THE WORLD BY 2016-12-31 
http://gzdaily.dayoo.com/html/2016-12/29/content_4_1.htm
　　

　　1.SHANGHAI 上海 617 KM

　　2. BEIJING 北京 554 KM

　　3. LONDON 伦敦 402 KM

　　4. NEW YORK 纽约 369 KM

　　5. MOSCOW 莫斯科 353 KM

　　6. TOKYO 东京 326 KM

　　7. SEOUL 首尔 314 KM

　　8. GUANGZHOU 广州 308 KM

　　9. MADRID 马德里 294 KM

　　10. SHENZHEN 深圳 285 KM


----------



## CNGL

^^ Shanghai doesn't have 600 km of metro, the Maglev is not part of it. I consider Guangzhou to be at 274 km as I consider the whole Guangzhou-Foshan line to be 'Foshan metro', so it is behind nearby Shenzhen and Madrid/_Madeli_.


lawdefender said:


> INTERCITY LIGHT RAIL MAP IN PEARL RIVER DELTA
> 
> BY 2020: 1430 KM
> 
> http://jt.gz.bendibao.com/news/2015316/182932.shtml


Light rail??? I would understand if they were elevated metro lines, but they are regional high-speed lines (even heavier than metro). Calling them 'light rail' is...


----------



## Sainton

That train interior is funky! I like


----------



## dixiadetie

*First train of line 6 PhaseII*

Photoed by NgaiHoLam from Ditiezu.com

He went to XiangXue Sta. before the day of grand opening .
At 5.30 AM :


















Lying work of asphalt still going on before opening hno:



















Finally the entrance opened in 5.50 AM. And he became the first passenger of Xiangxue Sta and the train is waiting for him. Congratulations !:banana:


















The platform of line 6 Phase II is available for 6L train , which will be apply in line 23 , the line separated from current Line 6 .









The train run smoothly and fast . The train will pass Kemulang Sta, and Botanical garden Sta. , at a low speed .
And he arrived Longdong Sta.


















From 28th.Dec.2016 , during peak hours , there will be 2/3 of trains running "Xunfenggang ~ Xiangxue" service and 1/3 running "Xunfenggang ~ Changban" service .


----------



## saiho

Line 6 is totally going to get destroyed by rush hour crowds in 2017. opcorn:


----------



## Woonsocket54

why didn't Kemulang and Botanical Garden stations open with the rest of the Line 6 extension?


----------



## kunming tiger

lawdefender said:


> TOP 10 CITY SUBWAY LENTH IN THE WORLD BY 2016-12-31
> http://gzdaily.dayoo.com/html/2016-12/29/content_4_1.htm
> 
> 
> 1.SHANGHAI 上海 617 KM
> 
> 2. BEIJING 北京 554 KM
> 
> 3. LONDON 伦敦 402 KM
> 
> 4. NEW YORK 纽约 369 KM
> 
> 5. MOSCOW 莫斯科 353 KM
> 
> 6. TOKYO 东京 326 KM
> 
> 7. SEOUL 首尔 314 KM
> 
> 8. GUANGZHOU 广州 308 KM
> 
> 9. MADRID 马德里 294 KM
> 
> 10. SHENZHEN 深圳 285 KM



Looks about right although the guangfo line causes a lot of disagreement , as the line is half in Foshan and half in Guangzhou I would normally consider counting it as such for each respective metro . The problem arises if we do so then Foshan only has half a line , does half a metro constitute a metro system? I can't see this being resolved until Foshan has additional operating metro lines.


----------



## kunming tiger

What are the projections cerca 2020 for the top ten plus length of the systems?


----------



## Sunfuns

How do we measure the length of subway here? For example, is Paris RER and the future London Crossrail included or not? Parts of those systems function as subways and parts as suburban lines... There are probably more examples like that.


----------



## dixiadetie

saiho said:


> Line 6 is totally going to get destroyed by rush hour crowds in 2017. opcorn:


It already is , because of the blooming season of Prunus mume in Xuangxue Parkl near Xiangxue Park . Many people go there for a short trip.














































And Xiangxue station is conducting passenger float control .


----------



## dixiadetie

kunming tiger said:


> What are the projections cerca 2020 for the top ten plus length of the systems?


There are land expropriation issues on these 2 station . So the entrances can not be built . Therefore , the station can not open even the platform is done .


----------



## saiho

*New Year’s Traffic, Metro Crowds Expected in Guangzhou*



> According to the Guangzhou Metro, metro passenger flow is expected to reach a staggering 9.92 million on December 31 – making it the peak day of holiday traffic.


Source

Run those new lines to the ground. :banana:


----------



## sweet-d

I rode the extended line 6 today an I was so happy because it makes it so much easier to get to Tiyu Xilu and Zhujiang New Town. A few of the unopened stations look pretty damn finished at least the platforms do (Kemulong). Gaotongshi Station looks great and the platforms are indeed long enough for longer trains they have little ropes as well as a light to show you where to stand.

I will also add that the Guangzhou Metro was way too crowded on New Years Eve but it was a damn good party though. 

Happy New Years and I feel like the Line 6 extension is a late Christmas present. I've been passing these stations for the past four months on an overcrowded bus.


----------



## lawdefender

2016 GUANGZHOU METRO RIDERSHIP: 2568 MILLIONS.

http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-493833-1-1.html


----------



## Bannor

kunming tiger said:


> Looks about right although the guangfo line causes a lot of disagreement , as the line is half in Foshan and half in Guangzhou I would normally consider counting it as such for each respective metro . The problem arises if we do so then Foshan only has half a line , does half a metro constitute a metro system? I can't see this being resolved until Foshan has additional operating metro lines.


The list is a bullshit list anyway considering it divides the different Tokyo systems into different systems. The same can be said for different german systems and even seoul, paris and london...

The whole list smells of chinese propaganda where they add their own full length, but holds away large portions of foreign networks. I am anything but against china in any respect. I am just alergic to propaganda and misinformation.


----------



## dbhaskar

Bannor said:


> The list is a bullshit list anyway considering it divides the different Tokyo systems into different systems. The same can be said for different german systems and even seoul, paris and london...
> 
> The whole list smells of chinese propaganda where they add their own full length, but holds away large portions of foreign networks. I am anything but against china in any respect. I am just alergic to propaganda and misinformation.


Wikipedia does the same, LOL. China is way ahead of other countries in terms of metro development. They have 7 systems with over 100 stations and 6 systems above 200 km (Wuhan being 184 km just misses out) in length. I doubt they require any 'propaganda' to hammer it home.


----------



## Sunfuns

He has a point. Any list which doesn't count the full Tokyo rail system is highly suspect at best. Wikipedia editors being just as lazy is not a valid argument.


----------



## kunming tiger

Bannor said:


> The list is a bullshit list anyway considering it divides the different Tokyo systems into different systems. The same can be said for different german systems and even seoul, paris and london...
> 
> The whole list smells of chinese propaganda where they add their own full length, but holds away large portions of foreign networks. I am anything but against china in any respect. I am just alergic to propaganda and misinformation.


 The distances given for the Metros correspond to the figures given on wikipedia I know this because I memorised them . If the figures are wrong then wikipedia is to blame not the Chinese. Even if you count the metros in Tokyo as one ( using the figures on wikipedia ) they still have less metro than China.

A couple of thngs are undeniable facts

1. China has a lot of metro systems more than any other country.

2. The combined mileage of such systems exceed than of any other country.

3, The combined ridership of these systems exceeds that of any other country.


It's not a propaganda ploy by elemets in Beijing to pull the wool over people's eyes. These systems exist no argument.

Lets say your point re Tokyo Metro systems is understated is valid and combine all three systems at the current rate the Chinese are building the major Metro systems on the Mainland will easily surpass that figure before 2020 making it a moot point.

The only way you could have a valid argument is by proving that there are no such metro systems in China or if there are the length of those systmes has been seriously overstated making the list itself completely inaccurate
in which case wikipedia cannot be relied upon as a reference for metro system lengths .


----------



## kunming tiger

Bannor said:


> The list is a bullshit list anyway considering it divides the different Tokyo systems into different systems. The same can be said for different german systems and even seoul, paris and london...
> 
> The whole list smells of chinese propaganda where they add their own full length, but holds away large portions of foreign networks. I am anything but against china in any respect. I am just alergic to propaganda and misinformation.


 Your last point has me confused , How can the Chinese pressurize foreign governments into not publicly disclosing the the true or exact length of their metros ? So the real lenghts of metros in foreign countries is more than given on wikipedia due to pressure from Beijing ? 

I personally are for combining the different metros in one city and counting as one whole. In the end it won;t make an difference at all.


----------



## ukiyo

The problem is Japanese rail don't make a distinction between metro and non metro. Basically the majority of urban private rail lines fit almost every definition of metro except some grade crossings here and there. Almost all these systems run at higher frequencies than many metros around the world. A lot of these systems also literally connect and turn into the subway systems called "through servicing". If you count such systems (and anyone who has travelled Japan clearly would, it's a joke the Yamamote line alone is ignored) Tokyo is by far the largest in the world, and metropolitan Osaka is second.

In other words this entire "measuring" nonsense is just so arbitrary with some rather useless distinctions to count what is metro and what isn't. The fact is the majority of URBAN (not suburban!!) rail service in Tokyo is not served by the subway system aka "metro". 14.6 *billion* people use the Tokyo rail system every year and the "subway"'only represents *22%* of that. We are talking about 40 million people daily. It's unparalleled. As far km go it's 4,700 km. Now these last figures do indeed include clearly suburban lines but just to give an idea of the scale we are talking about here.


----------



## saiho

That 4,700 km number indeed includes many very quiet suburban / rural sections with single tracking and many at grade crossings that many people would not consider metro lines by any stretch of the imagination. Many of the main lines of the private railways get really suburbany (is that even a word?) when they start to get really far from central Tokyo but when they get closer the lines gradually resemble metro (grade separated, 2 min per train etc.). 

Arbitrary is probably good word to throw around here, as I could easily say the mass inclusion of all railed lines in the Greater Tokyo Region or any other major metropolitan area of Japan as pretty arbitrary. Even Kansai's network is not as "metroified" as Tokyo's (the Osaka Loop is still metro-like but is no Yamanote Line). It's really your numbers and distinctions against mine. 

If I may throw the conversion back on topic though, the PRD Region (which Guangzhou is part of) is forming a urban railway system that will start to give the Kanto Region's a run for it's money. In 10 years we are looking at conservatively at 3,000km urban rail network (subways and regional ICRs using the commuter CRH6 trains).


----------



## ukiyo

That's the entire point it's arbitrary. Just some definitions that metro website made up, and simply Japanese lines do not conform to these definitions. Even the same line will range from metro to clearly "suburban". The main point is ONLY counting the subway in Japan as "metro" doesn't even touch the reality of the urban rail systems in Japan and vastly understates it. Japan is the most rail heavy country in the world as a primary means of transportation which all these ranking people simply forget so they can gloat about it on Internet forum.

Hell my local line here in Osaka which is considered "commuter rail" by Wikipedia is far more reliable, clean and at basically the same frequency as NYC metro lines.


----------



## zidar fr

I have completed a thorough revamp of my Guangzhou metro map adding all lines under construction and waterways in order to better reflect the complex landscape of the city.



















Full resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/guangzhou/


----------



## saiho

Where are the under construction Foshan Lines? Such as Line 2, 3 and Nankai New Transit.


----------



## kunming tiger

Nankai New Transit.?


----------



## CNGL

What I know as Foshan tram, which will use hydrogen-fuelled trams. I was already wondering about Foshan lines 2 and 3, both are U/C, but they are on a separate city (but then I would delete the Guangzhou-Foshan line a.k.a. Foshan line 1 from the map).


----------



## kunming tiger

I think until the Foshan line actually opens this thread will contain news relating to it. But I agree there should be a separate thread for Foshan Metro.


----------



## zidar fr

I didn't know about the plans for extensions in Foshan, you are right, they should be added on the map. After all Guangzhou and Foshan form one big conurbation and their networks are interconnected and should be represented as one.


----------



## Arnorian

Why is line 3 regarded as one line when it is two separate lines? Would it be possible to extend the northern part of it from Tiyi Xilu towards south-west?


----------



## saiho

kunming tiger said:


> Nankai New Transit.?


The actual name is 南海*新交通* lit. "Nankai new traffic" but i'm pretty sure they mean Nankai New Transit like in Japan. Some people around here seem to call it the Foshan Tram which is a bit disingenuous because this isn't some streetcar running down Johnston Road in HK. It's a light metro or AGT-like line using low floor hydrogen trams. Its role in urban transport is similar to the *新交通*ゆりかもめ or New Transit Yurikamome, a medium capacity feeder line. The entire line is either on a viaduct or in a tunnel and separated from traffic. That is how this tram is able to operate automatically; Not due to some experimental Chinese self driving AI, the line is basically a subway.


----------



## kunming tiger

light subway exclusive right of way? no crossings etc. Doesn't sound light typical tramway

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro system and the other major Chinese metro systems are constructed according to the following standards, setting a high bar in the world:
*
1. Central Air conditioned system installed in all underground stations and all metro trains
2. Platform screen doors system installed in all stations
3. Public toilets installed inside the station
4. Automatic ticket machines and electronic payment systems installed in all stations
5. LCD display panels showing train and metro information installed in all stations
6. Escalators and lifts installed in all stations
7. Free WiFi full coverage in all Metro stations and all trains
8. Electric display panels installed in all the trains showing stops and trains information.


----------



## CNGL

Arnorian said:


> Why is line 3 regarded as one line when it is two separate lines? Would it be possible to extend the northern part of it from Tiyi Xilu towards south-west?


It is planned to extend the northern part of the southern section (northeast of Tiyu Xilu) towards the southwest as line 10. Once that occurs, both line 3s will be joined. In the meantime I'd change the southern section of line 3 to line 10 if it weren't for those rush hour trains running from Tonghe past Tiyu Xilu to Dashi.


----------



## lawdefender

*The first rail track detection Train Car into use in Guangzhou Metro*

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201708/t20170808_53369.html

August 7, Guangzhou Metro, the first rail track car put into use, marking the Guangzhou subway rail inspection business into the automation era. According to reports, the track detection car is mainly used for full-section rail detection, with high precision, high efficiency characteristics, with automatic damage identification and alarm function, can quickly find the rail surface and internal cracks, eliminate hidden risk, to ensure traffic safety.


----------



## lawdefender

*2016 Guangzhou Metro Operation Report( Chinese and English)*



http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/gsgk/qynb/201705/P020170531665711387952.pdf


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by ChiWing-Lee

Guangzhou Metro line 6
@广州地铁 6号线#城市风光##镜头中的城市# 
Sony a7 55/1.8 [email protected]


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by ChiWing-Lee

Guangzhou Metro line 6


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by ChiWing-Lee

Guangzhou Metro line 6


----------



## saiho

Soooo apparently this happened.... about 65 meters of the BRT lane at the intersection of Tianfu Rd and Zhongshan Ave was changed to a variable lane to allow U-Turning cars to use the BRT Lane when congestion is too high. 



















While this is a high tech and kinda cool solution. This underlines the battle currently brewing between the Guangzhou traffic dept and the BRT operation unit. Apparently since 2016 traffic police have consistently redirected cars into the BRT Lane to "improve traffic flow". 

You can read about it here.

http://www.fareastbrt.com/en/feature/gzbrtjul16

The Zhongshan BRT is a very controversial topic in Guangzhou. It's an impressive piece of transport engineering but many question the point of it and would prefer if a subway were built instead.


----------



## lawdefender

Source: Guangzhou Metro Published: 2017-09-05
http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201709/t20170905_53881.html


During the period from July 1 to August 31, the Guangzhou Metro was carrying a total of 493 million passengers, averaging 7.96 million passengers daily, up 5.2% from June, up 9.4% from the same period last year.


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201709/t20170908_53969.html


At present, Metro Line 3 extension civil engineering between the Airport South Station and the Airport North Station is completed about 69%.

Airport North Station main structure has been completed and transferred to electro -mechanical installation. Airport North Station plans to open next year at the same time with the Baiyun International Airport T2 terminal.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou North Railway Station connecting Baiyun International Airport with APM line *

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2017-09-13/doc-ifykuftz6612608.shtml


----------



## CNGL

I start the tour of newly opened lines, many of them opened today, it sounds like a prank (and more so since it's pranks day in Spain, our version of April Fools) but it's a tradition in China.

So, Guangzhou has opened three new lines and an extension, as well as two infill stations.:
Line 4 South, Jinyun to Nansha Keyungang, adding 6 stations and 13.6 km for a total length of 60 km, making it the second longest line. In addition Qingsheng station, located between Huangge Qichecheng and Dongchong, has been put into operation 11 years after the first train passed through the area, so now 23 stations are in operation. Only Guanqiao, between Shiqi and Xinzao, is missing (11 years and counting).
Line 9, Gaozeng to Fei'eling, 19.2 km, 10 stations (Qingtang unopened for now). I remember it was planned to open in 2012, 5 years ago! In addition, Gaozeng station on line 3, between Renhe and Jichang Nan (Airport South), is now in operation, so now line 3 has 29 stations. Its length hasn't changed, though.
1st phase of line 13, Yuzhu to Xinsha, 25.6 km, 11 stations. Confined to the Eastern suburbs for now, ultimately this line will cross the city to Chaoyang.
Knowledge City Line (a.k.a. Line 14 branch), Xinhe to Zhenglong, 10 stations, 20 km. Isolated for now from the rest of the metro (and by far!), it's also a branch without a mainline.

With the new additions, Guangzhou is now back ahead of the nearby "town" (Shenzhen), and it's now the 4th or 5th (depending on how one counts the Guangzhou-Foshan line, I count it as Foshan so 5th) longest metro in the world behind Beijing, Shanghai, London and (if the Guangfo line is counted as Foshan all the way) New York City, at 364.5 km (again, Guangfo line not included, if included then the length is 390 km).


----------



## lawdefender

As for the Guangfo line, 17.4 km of tracks and 10 stations are located in Guangzhou. Therefore, the correct length of Guangzhou Metro system by 2017-12-28 is 375.2 km.

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

By the end of 2018, the line 14 phase 1, the line 21 and the Guangfo Line (from Yan Gang to Lijiao) expected to open.


----------



## lawdefender

CNGL said:


> I start the tour of newly opened lines, many of them opened today, it sounds like a prank (and more so since it's pranks day in Spain, our version of April Fools) but it's a tradition in China.
> 
> So, Guangzhou has opened three new lines and an extension, as well as two infill stations.:
> Line 4 South, Jinyun to Nansha Keyungang, adding 6 stations and 13.6 km for a total length of 60 km, making it the second longest line. In addition Qingsheng station, located between Huangge Qichecheng and Dongchong, has been put into operation 11 years after the first train passed through the area, so now 23 stations are in operation. Only Guanqiao, between Shiqi and Xinzao, is missing (11 years and counting).
> Line 9, Gaozeng to Fei'eling, 19.2 km, 10 stations (Qingtang unopened for now). I remember it was planned to open in 2012, 5 years ago! In addition, Gaozeng station on line 3, between Renhe and Jichang Nan (Airport South), is now in operation, so now line 3 has 29 stations. Its length hasn't changed, though.
> 1st phase of line 13, Yuzhu to Xinsha, 25.6 km, 11 stations. Confined to the Eastern suburbs for now, ultimately this line will cross the city to Chaoyang.
> Knowledge City Line (a.k.a. Line 14 branch), Xinhe to Zhenglong, 10 stations, 20 km. Isolated for now from the rest of the metro (and by far!), it's also a branch without a mainline.
> 
> With the new additions, Guangzhou is now back ahead of the nearby "town" (Shenzhen), and it's now the 4th or 5th (depending on how one counts the Guangzhou-Foshan line, I count it as Foshan so 5th) longest metro in the world behind Beijing, Shanghai, London and (if the Guangfo line is counted as Foshan all the way) New York City, at 364.5 km (again, Guangfo line not included, if included then the length is 390 km).


The Guangzhou–Foshan Section of Pearl River Delta Region Intercity Rapid Transit (Chinese: 珠江三角洲地区城际快速轨道交通广州至佛山段) is an intercity metro line that connects Guangzhou and Foshan. It is commonly known as Guangfo Metro and Guangfo Line of Guangzhou Metro. The section within Foshan also doubles as Line 1 of FMetro (Foshan Metro). The line is operated by Guangdong Guangfo Inter-City Co., Ltd., a subsidiary co-owned by Guangzhou Metro (51%) and Foshan Metro (49%).[48][49] Its first section, from Xilang to Kuiqi Lu in Foshan, started operation on 3 November 2010 with 21 km of tracks and 14 stations.[15][45] Eleven of the stations are located in Foshan, while the other three are in Guangzhou.[45] Relocation disputes at Lijiao were not resolved until October 2013 and have delayed completion of the extension from Xilang to Lijiao till December 2015.[50] When the line is completed, it will have 32.2 km of tracks and 21 stations, of which* 17.4 km of tracks and 10 stations will be located in Guangzhou*.[49] The line will interchange with Line 1 at Xilang, Line 2 at Nanzhou, Line 3 at Lijiao, and Line 8 at Shayuan. It will run four-car trains.[49] All its stations are underground.[51]


----------



## CNGL

^^ What are you trying to say me that I don't know already? Anyway, I don't leave out the 7 km of Shanghai's line 11 between Anting and Huaqiao from the (soon to be) 654 km total simply because they lie outside Shanghai. I have to assign the Guangzhou-Foshan line to either Guangzhou or Foshan, and since it's also known as Foshan line 1 I count all of it as Foshan.


----------



## saiho

Who cares what the name is.hno: Most publications include it with Guangzhou's length and it is, for all intents and purposes, a part of the greater metro network. Someone is clearly over-complicating things for no apparent reason other than pure pedantic semantics.


----------



## Zaz965

in my opinion foshan deserves more subway lines :yes::yes:


----------



## xavier114fch

Zaz965 said:


> in my opinion foshan deserves more subway lines :yes::yes:



Foshan has a massive 14-line plan towards the horizon of 2050.
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-498013-1-1.html


----------



## saiho

Zaz965 said:


> in my opinion foshan deserves more subway lines :yes::yes:


Well Foshan has FM Line 2, FM Line 3 and Nanhai New Transit under construction (Note I removed the Guangzhou Line 7 Western Extension into Shunde because it says Guangzhou #semantics). In addition FM Line 11 is on the verge of starting construction. It will be a southwestern radial line to Ronggui and beyond that terminates at one of the stations of GZ Line 11 (loop line) like Guangzhou Lines 14 and 21.


----------



## lawdefender

It is learned that on December 28, the total passenger flow of four new lines of the GZ metro stood at 155,600 passengers while that of the subway network reached 8,130,000, up 3.5% over the same period of the previous working day. Passenger traffic on the first day was steady.

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201712/t20171229_55562.html


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro Line 14 Phase 1, Line 21 will be opened by the end of 2018*

http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201712/26/139995_52011342.htm

Line 14 Phase 1(Jiahewanggang ~ Jiekou): * total length of 54.1km*, of which the underground line is 15.6km long and the ground line is 38.5km long. There are 13 stations, including 6 underground stations, 7 elevated stations.

Line 21 : The *total length is about 61.5 km,* of which the underground line is about 40.1 km long, the tunnel is 6.8 km long and the ground is 14.7 km long. Set a total of 21 stations, of which 17 underground stations, elevated four, a total of seven interchange stations.


*By the end of 2018, Guangzhou Metro system length will reach 500 km.*


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

* Umbrellas sharing system station: *


----------



## lawdefender

*All the stations of Guangzhou Metro new opened 4 metro lines are installed with nursery rooms, providing passengers in need more privacy and comfort space and necessary maternal and child supplies.*


----------



## lawdefender

Passengers scan code by smart phones to purchase metro tickets


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro system 4 new lines setting a new high standard of facilities in the world:*

1. Central Air conditioned system installed in all underground stations and all metro trains
2. Platform screen doors system installed in all stations
3. Public toilets and nursery rooms installed inside all stations
4. Self help service center, automatic ticket machines, electronic and smartphones payment systems installed in all stations
5. LCD display panels showing train, metro information and TV news installed in all stations
6. Escalators and lifts installed in all stations
7. Free WiFi full coverage in all Metro stations and all trains
8. Electric display panels installed in all the trains showing stops and trains information.


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201801/t20180102_55573.html

*December 31 2017, Guangzhou Metro daily passenger ridership reached 10 millions at the first time !* 

Which means that the attractiveness of Guangzhou city is enhanced. This is a powerful manifestation of Guangzhou's vitality, potential and cohesion as an important national center in Guangzhou. It is also a major achievement of Guangzhou's emphasis on people's livelihood and investment in people's livelihood infrastructure. In recent years, the Guangzhou municipal government has stepped up its investment in public transport construction and endeavored to let citizens travel for their first choice of public transport, especially for larger and greener rail transport.

*It is estimated that by 2019, the total mileage of the Guangzhou metro will exceed 500 km, covering 11 districts of the city.
*

*It is estimated that by 2023, Guangzhou metro will form a network with a total length of about 800 km*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

lawdefender said:


> Line 21 : The *total length is about 61.5 km,* of which the underground line is about 40.1 km long, the tunnel is 6.8 km long and


What is meant by the difference between underground line and the tunnel?


----------



## saiho

I think he means mountain base tunneling for tunnel.


----------



## :jax:

Is the line 5 extension to Huangpu Ferry terminal, and the corresponding Dongguan line 1 still on, or is that being scaled back? 

That's the one that in principle would allow someone so inclined to take metro Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen (and further to Hong Kong, if you ignore the customs walk between Shenzhen and Hong Kong).


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro line 14 Knowledge City Extension is the world's first metro line with 5G technology to achieve real-time monitoring of the entire car in 30 channels of high-definition video without dead angels. real-time cabin video information sending direct to Metro control center and public security room.*

http://tech.sina.com.cn/roll/2018-01-02/doc-ifyqcsft9193921.shtml


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

_Night City Dream_ said:


> What is meant by the difference between underground line and the tunnel?




Line 21 of the Guangzhou Metro (Chinese: 广州地铁21号线; pinyin: Guǎngzhōu Dìtiě Èrshíyīhàoxiàn) is a rapid transit rail line under construction in Guangzhou. Line 21 is an express suburban metro line along with Line 14. Both lines are envisioned to connect and promote development in the northeast regions of Guangzhou. Line 21's unique role means that it has many design features that make it different from other Guangzhou metro lines. For example, several stations will have passing loops to allow for express and local stopping patterns. The trains in Line 21 will reach a maximum service speed of 120 km/h. These considerations will allow for passengers to travel from outer Guangzhou to the city center in one hour.[1] It is planned to run from Yuancun in Tianhe to Zengcheng Square in Zengcheng.[2] The Line is about 61.5 km long. The line will have 40.1 km of underground sections, 6.8 km of mountain base tunneling and 14.7 km on viaducts. The line will have a total of 20 stations, of which 17 will be underground and 3 will be elevated. Line 21 is currently under construction and is expected to be operational by the end of 2018.[3]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_21_(Guangzhou_Metro)


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou makes public buses electrified by the end of 2018*


https://3g.163.com/sports/article/D5H8758905278VAD.html
Between 2017 and 2018, a total of 4,960 bus charging posts will be constructed, of which 1217 will be strived to complete the construction of charging posts in 2017 and 3,743 charging posts will be completed in 2018. Since 2017, 100% of the new and updated buses will promote the use of pure electric vehicles and strive to make public buses electrified by the end of 2018. In addition, some proposals have been put forward in the aspects of vehicle procurement, charging pile construction, financial subsidies and vehicle technical support Related measures.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Nansha Port station 南沙客运港


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 4 & 13 stations photos:


http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3098108&extra=page=1&page=4


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## Woonsocket54

*Gaozeng Station - Line 3/Line 9 transfer (opened 2017.12.28)*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gaozeng_Station_Exterior_view_2018_01.jpg









https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/高增站#/media/File:Gaozeng_Station_Concourse_2018_01.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gaozeng_Station_Platform_2_2018_01.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gaozeng_Station_Platform_3_2018_01.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gaozeng_Station_Platform_4_2018_01.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gaozeng_Station_Toilet_2018_01.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...r_platform_2018_01_Part_1.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...r_platform_2018_01_Part_2.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_A,_Gaozeng_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B,_Gaozeng_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_C,_Gaozeng_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg?uselang=zh-hans









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_D,_Gaozeng_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg?uselang=zh-hans


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro new lines will opened in 2018:
*
Line 14, Line 21 and Line 3 North Extension (Airport South - Airport North) and the remaining sections of Guangfo Line (Yan Gang - Lijiao): * total 122.4 km.*

http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201801/17/139995_52043514.htm


----------



## lawdefender

GZ Metro one day tickets( RMB20) and three-day ticket ( RMB50) . All subway stations are available for purchase.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro said that the network delivered 2.8 billion passengers safely in 2017*

with a daily average of 7.67 million passenger trips and a daily maximum of 10.026 million passenger trips. 

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201801/t20180118_55713.html


----------



## lawdefender

Year of the Dog coming, Guangzhou Metro dog Lunar New Year commemorative tickets are released on February 6.

A limited edition of 2500 sets, each containing a unique code of collection certificate, priced at 100 yuan / set.


----------



## lawdefender

Tianhe Park Station 

will be the transfer station of Guangzhou Metro Line 11, Line 13 and Line 21. It is located at the bottom of Tianhe Park on the northeast side of Tianfu intersection of Huangpu Road, Tianhe District. It is expected to be opened in 2018.

The station total construction area is 78,558 square meters, it will be the largest subway station of Guangzhou Metro so far。


----------



## JaJaWa

Collapse of major road kills 10 in Guangdong Province

Water leak at metro construction site in Foshan causes extensive damage

At least 10 people are dead after the collapse of a major road in the southeastern city of Foshan on Wednesday night, Chinese media reported.
The accident was caused by a water leak at a metro construction site, according to municipal transport authorities. It devastated a 30-meter stretch of an eight-lane avenue, leaving a gaping, 2,000-square-foot pit 20 feet deep.
Aerial images from the scene captured the extent of the damage.


Nine workers evacuated by rescue crews and transported to the hospital are now in stable condition, Xinhua reported. One person remains missing, as search and rescue efforts continue.

https://medium.com/shanghaiist/collapse-of-major-road-kills-10-in-guangdong-province-ecdc5c33af3f


----------



## lawdefender

JaJaWa said:


> Collapse of major road kills 10 in Guangdong Province
> 
> Water leak at metro construction site in Foshan causes extensive damage
> 
> At least 10 people are dead after the collapse of a major road in the southeastern city of Foshan on Wednesday night, Chinese media reported.
> The accident was caused by a water leak at a metro construction site, according to municipal transport authorities. It devastated a 30-meter stretch of an eight-lane avenue, leaving a gaping, 2,000-square-foot pit 20 feet deep.
> Aerial images from the scene captured the extent of the damage.
> 
> 
> Nine workers evacuated by rescue crews and transported to the hospital are now in stable condition, Xinhua reported. One person remains missing, as search and rescue efforts continue.
> 
> https://medium.com/shanghaiist/collapse-of-major-road-kills-10-in-guangdong-province-ecdc5c33af3f


Please send this news to Foshan Metro thread.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Line 5 










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...in_113114_arriving_Tanwei_Station_2018_01.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou bus to achieve 100% electrified by 2020*

http://gz.southcn.com/content/2017-07/25/content_174922803.htm

Guangzhou is also increasing the promotion of new energy buses. As of the end of April this year, the author learned from the Guangzhou Committee of the Exchange that as of the end of April this year, 7777 buses of energy-saving and new energy sources (including pure electric vehicles, plug-in hybrid vehicles, non-plug hybrid vehicles and LNG buses) Accounting for 54.06% of the total number of public buses in the city.

Guangzhou In order to speed up the upgrading of pure electric buses, the Municipal Development and Reform Commission pointed out that Guangzhou will promote 100% of new and updated buses starting from 2017 on the "New Energy Vehicle Development Work Plan for Guangzhou (2017-2020)" Use of pure electric vehicles, the full realization of the bus electrification by the end of 2020.

438 Guangzhou Zhenbao pure electric buses operating Huangpu


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Automobile BYD delivered a number of pure electric buses and electric double-decker buses, providing a solid high-quality service guarantee for the holding of the "Fortune" Global Forum in 2017 in Guangzhou
http://www.sohu.com/a/209598228_558602


Guangzhou Automobile BYD pure electric double-decker bus


----------



## lawdefender

GMC BYD gained 2.1 billion yuan of electric buses order

ordered by:
Guangzhou No.1 Bus Co., Ltd., Guangzhou No. 2 Bus Company, Guangzhou No. 3 Bus Company, Guangzhou Tram Company, Guangzhou Jockey Club Bus Co., Ltd.

http://k.sina.com.cn/article_5383014125_140da46ed001001m3h.html


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou baiyun Airport north metro station opened on 2018-04-26


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou baiyun Airport North Metro Station Opened Today


----------



## CNGL

As I've explained before this is effectively a one-station extension. I've noticed they have clarified for which terminal is each station: Jichang Nan (1-hao Hangzhanlou) is for the older Terminal 1 and Jichang Bei (2-hao Hangzhanlou) for the newly-opened Terminal 2.


----------



## saiho

Line 14 train. The ones used on the Knowledge City Branch right now are actually Line 21 Trains.

Render of Line 14 Train

 

Actual train under testing

 



Source


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## saiho

Line 14 as it passes under the Guangzhou Loop/Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen railway line of the Pearl River Delta Rapid Railway Network.

By xiexiaoyuan of Ditiezu


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## saiho

More Line 14

posted by xiexiaoyuan of ditiezu


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

Each Guangzhou Metro station is equipped with a suggestion box, if you have any comments, suggestions, etc., you can write down.


----------



## lawdefender

Tongdingwei Station of the North Extension Section of the Line 8 successfully completed the capping. At this point, over half of the northern extension of the Line 8 has been capped, and a total of 55% of civil engineering projects have been completed across the line.

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201805/t20180516_56968.html


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou plans to use more than 10,000 pure electric buses in 2018*

https://www.d1ev.com/news/shichang/68412

This year, Guangzhou will use 100% purely electric buses for new or upgraded buses, and strive to achieve the city’s promotion of the use of more than 10,000 pure electric buses by the end of the year. In addition, Guangzhou will also promote the use of public transport cards for public transport and subway applications. The public provides a universal and convenient one-card service.


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

Tianhe Park Station is a three-lane transfer station on the Line 13, Line 11 and Line 21 , located on the northeast side of the intersection of Huangpu Avenue and Tianfu Road. Tianhe Park Station has a total construction area of 78,600 square meters。 It is currently the largest metro station under construction in Asia.


----------



## lawdefender

On May 13th, Guangzhou Metro Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd. announced that from now on until May 30th, 2018, the institute will openly collect the design proposal of the security inspection room outside the Guangzhou Metro Station from the hospital and designated institutions. This also means that, in addition to the original approach to security monitoring at the station, Guangzhou Metro will promote more security models to better manage passenger flow.

http://www.sohu.com/a/231665304_672902


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Pure Electric Buses


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Province Mechanical and Electrical Equipment Tendering Center Co., Ltd. (hereinafter referred to as “Tendering Agency”) is subject to Guangzhou First Bus Co., Ltd., Guangzhou Second Bus Co., Guangzhou Third Bus Co., Guangzhou City Tram Co., Ltd., and Guangzhou Jockey Club Bus. The entrustment of the limited company (hereinafter referred to as the “Tenderee”) was to *conduct an open tender for the 3138 pure electric bus tendering project* (bidding number: 0692-186BZHA40031) in 2018, and invited qualified domestic bidders to submit sealed bids.

http://www.yiqibus.com/information_info.asp?id=2554&Categoryid=58


----------



## lawdefender

Line 4

南沙客运港站


----------



## lawdefender

Line 2，6
海珠广场站


----------



## lawdefender

Line 6

北京路站


----------



## lawdefender

Line 3，7

汉溪长隆站


----------



## lawdefender

Line 2，7

广州南站


----------



## lawdefender

Line 6，8

文化公园站


----------



## lawdefender

*Line 11 started construction

*
Line 11 is located in a circular distribution with a total length of 44.2 kilometers. There are a total of 32 stations. The ring passes through five districts of downtown, including yuexiu, Liwan, Tianhe, Baiyun and Haizhu. After completion, it can transfer to 14 metro lines. It will bring more convenience to Guangzhou citizens.


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou Metro released the latest news. The Qingtang station has basically completed its construction tasks and is officially handed over to the operating department. This also means that the Qingtang Station, which was added to the development needs of the related industries in the core area of Huadu Airport, will formally enter pre-operational preparations through the joint efforts of Huadu District and the participants of the subway construction and will open at the end of June. .
http://gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201805/t20180530_57197.html


----------



## lawdefender

saiho said:


> Or the Africans entering Xiaobei station.
> 
> But like I said before this whole security check business is a total waste of resources. Lawdefender said that the Guangzhou Metro security is divided into 3 grades, with Grade 3 operating airport style with full body metal detectors and baggage X-rays only at times of high risk. When I was in Guangzhou last month all stations were operating in Grade 3 security everyday. Was there a terrorist threat everyday? Certainly felt like they believe everyday is high risk.


The Guangzhou Metro will implement a comprehensive security check, which will *cost nearly RMB2.67 billion yuan*. It is planned to purchase 855 security inspection equipment and employ 12,000 security inspectors.
http://news.ifeng.com/a/20170810/51603425_0.shtml



The time table of the Chinese metro systems installed with the inspection equipment as follows:

by the way, Guangzhou metro system is the last one to do so.


http://www.ngocn.net/news/2017-10-10-ca5cc142d887627d.html


----------



## lawdefender

*The International TOD/Traffic Center (ITC)
*

http://www.todcn.com/AboutStd.html
Located on the east side of Guangzhou's eastern hub. With a total construction area of 360,000 m2, 7 major rails cross it, making it the nation's first high-speed rail, subway, and urban rail interchanges. building.

Transport hub for :
Three major high-speed railway: Guangzhou-shenzhen, Guangzhou-shantou, Beijing-guangzhou
Intercity commuter Railway: Guangzhou-dongguan- Shenzhen Inter-city railway and the Pazhou line.
Double Metro line: (Guangzhou Metro Lines 13 and 16)

Total construction area: 360,000 m2 
TOD hub complex: Designed with twin towers, 260-meter, 46-story West Tower, 200-meter, 36-story East Tower, 4-storey basement, and 8-story podium.


Shopping mall: high-end retail, fashion shopping, entertainment, dining and other diversified industries, 110,000 m2.

SOHO loft apartments: 72,000 m2


A grade office

Marriott Hotel



























latest project photo:


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404247960677407897

The application of the domestic MTC-I type CBTC signal system with completely independent intellectual property rights in the engineering application of the Guangzhou Metro Line 7 was formally approved by experts organized by the Technical Committee of the China Urban Rail Transit Association. The Guangzhou Metro Line 7 has been in operation since the end of 2016 and has been in safe operation for more than 500 days. The signal system has a low failure rate and the operational reliability ranks first in the Guangzhou Metro Line Network. Previously, the system was awarded the highest international safety level certification, and after the identification, the technology has reached the international advanced level.

As the first domestic rail transport train control system with complete independent intellectual property rights developed in China, the R&D and application of China-made MTC-I CBTC signal system breaks through the core technical barriers at home and fills the gap in domestic technology.


----------



## CNGL

It seems they have added a few lines to the long term plans: Line 24 running from Guangzhou railway station to Huadu district, line 25 running along the north bank of the Pearl river, line 27 which is renumbered from existing line 14 branch and extended southeast, and a line 28 which is an East-West express line (but oddly there's no mention of a line 26). However I haven't seen a map with those lines yet, so I'm not sure about them.


----------



## lawdefender

Which subway station in China is the busiest ? Guangzhou Tiyu West station ranked first!

https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20180530B18KSK00?refer=spider
E-railway traffic information 2018-05-30
The "2017 Urban Rail Transit Industry Statistics Report" released in April this year shows that last year, the passenger flow intensity of the Guangzhou subway reached 19,700 passengers per kilometer, which is the highest in the country.

Among the numerous subway stations in Guangzhou, the number of Sports West Road stations is the most crowded. On December 31, 2017, Tiyu West’s traffic reached an astonishing 844,000 passengers.


----------



## lawdefender

On June 15th, the day before the holiday of the “Dragon Boat Festival”, affected by short-distance travel and rush peaks, the passenger flow of the Guangzhou Metro Line reached 9.39 million passengers, an increase of 10.04% over the same period of the previous year, of which one, two, three, and five Lines are over a million.

http://gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201806/t20180619_57479.html


----------



## lawdefender

World Cup in GZ Metro station


----------



## saiho

Line 14 Taiping Station

Posted by hihilinxuan


----------



## kunming tiger

proposed line openings and extensions for 2018？


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## Zaz965

^^
I like a lot that structure :cheers:


----------



## lawdefender

The first full electric double-decker bus tour route was opened in Guangzhou, and *20 pure electric double-decker buses were formally put into operation in Huangpu District and Guangzhou Development Zone.*

This sightseeing line is 18 kilometers in total. There are 29 bus stops in both directions. The start and end points of the route are "Daguanlu North Terminal" and "Luogang Xiangxue Terminal". During this journey, you can walk through Guangzhou Science City and integrate bus routes and sightseeing functions. Compared with ordinary buses, the purely electric double-decker buses that have been put into operation have features such as "zero pollution", low noise, easy maintenance, and high energy utilization. They have also adopted a number of user-friendly and practical designs and have USB in their cars. The charging interface also includes a handicapped access area and barrier-free rides.
http://www.mjclw.cn/vw/0lESW-if0Xm100BihXmBh.html


----------



## lawdefender

Free WiFi in all Guangzhou Metro Stations and trains


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## Woonsocket54

lawdefender said:


> The Guangzhou Metro released the latest news. The Qingtang station has basically completed its construction tasks and is officially handed over to the operating department. This also means that the Qingtang Station, which was added to the development needs of the related industries in the core area of Huadu Airport, will formally enter pre-operational preparations through the joint efforts of Huadu District and the participants of the subway construction and will open at the end of June. .
> http://gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201805/t20180530_57197.html


This station has opened, as evidenced by the commentary-free photo in the post immediately above.


----------



## lawdefender

Qingtang Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 9 will be opened on June 30th.
http://gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201806/t20180629_57678.html


----------



## lawdefender

http://gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201806/t20180601_57238.html
Source: Guangzhou Metro Release Time: 2018-06-01

A few days ago, with the completion of the last rail joint of the No. 14 line from Zhongluotan to Lijiatang, the long track of the first stage of the No. 14 line was fully penetrated. This has created favorable conditions for the subsequent professional construction of power supply, communication, signal, electromechanical installation, etc., laying a solid foundation for the segmental commissioning of subway vehicles and the completion of the trial operation of the whole line on schedule.

The first section of the No. 14 line is 32Km long and the total length of the track is about 66Km. There are 7 elevated stations. In order to meet the construction needs, Guangzhou Metro has set up 5 scattered bases in the elevated section to carry out the track construction. During the track construction planning and implementation process, according to the site conditions, timely optimize and adjust the construction plan, strengthen the process connection, and take a number of measures to ensure The track is organized and efficiently promoted. The first is to strengthen resource allocation and construction peak period. In the elevated section, a total of 15 track laying surfaces, 4 ballast working surfaces, and 9 rail cars are arranged. The second is to scientifically and rationally formulate the work plan. The station roadway adopts the pre-laying method to complete the advancement when the track is reached, and reduces the waiting time and connection time of the track-laying station. The third is to continuously strengthen the promotion and application of new technologies and new technologies. The project applies BIM technology, combined with construction plans, construction simulation and on-site video monitoring, effectively improving production efficiency, improving project quality, shortening construction period and reducing engineering costs.


----------



## lawdefender

[Monthly progress update: Line 11] As of the end of June, among the 32 stations of the line, the member village and Tianhe Park Station were constructed by Line 21, and the 17th part began civil construction, and the rest were pre-prepared; 32 intervals In the middle, the village to the Tianhe Park section was constructed by the No. 21 line and the two lines were connected. Three started the civil construction and the rest were prepared. A total of one shield machine was being drilled.

Monthly progress update: Line 21] As of the end of June, the civil engineering of the line has been completed 86%, the Xiangling parking lot has completed the transfer of “three rights”, and the water west parking lot has been basically completed. Of the 21 stations on the whole line, 17 have been capped, and the rest have been constructed for civil works; of the 20 sections, 18 are connected by double lines, and the rest are for civil construction.


[Monthly progress update: North Extension of Line 8] As of the end of June, the civil works of the line and the Baiyun Lake section were 58% and 82% respectively. Among the 15 stations in the whole line, 8 stations including Chenjiatun, Tongdewei, Shangbu, Pingsha, Xiaoping, Tinggang, Shijing and Baiyun Lake have been capped, and the rest are for civil construction; among the 15 sections, 2 double lines Throughout, 8 civil constructions are carried out, and the rest are prepared before construction.

http://s.weibo.com/weibo/#直击羊角新线#


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou Transport Commission issued the 2018 Transportation Development Plan. In 2018, Guangzhou will continue to improve the three-dimensional urban public transportation system, and help the citizens to gradually improve their service quality.


*According to the development plan, in this year, Guangzhou will strive to complete the opening:Line 21, line 14 phase 1, and the Guangfo line (Yangang to Liyu) . The total Metro system length will be close to 500 kilometers.
*
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2018-05-14/doc-ihapkuvk2002379.shtml


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Map 2018 (Metro system length =391.7 km)











Guangzhou Metro Map 2019-01-01 (Metro system length > 500 km)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Map 2024 (Metro system length > 800 km)


----------



## saiho

Third rail being installed at Xinghe Station on Line 14.

Posted by xiexiaoyuan


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Ridership in July of 2018

unit:10,000

Ridership reach 9.317 million on 9/7/2018


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

The “High Efficiency Refrigeration System for Rail Transit Underground Station” jointly developed by Guangzhou Metro Group Co., Ltd., Nanjing Tianjia Environmental Technology Co., Ltd. and Nanjing Fuga Automation Technology Co., Ltd. was identified as the first in China, and the comprehensive performance of the refrigeration room exceeded 6.0. International advanced level.

It is reported that the average annual energy efficiency ratio of air-conditioned refrigerators in subway stations in China is about 3 to 4, and there is still a lot of room for improvement and energy saving. The “Efficient Refrigeration System for Traffic Underground Stations” jointly created by Guangzhou Metro and Tianjia will optimize the energy-saving of the central refrigeration room of the newly opened subway line, effectively improve the efficiency of the central air-conditioning system, save energy consumption of rail transit, and reduce operations. The cost has a significant contribution.
http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201807/t20180717_57946.html


----------



## saiho

Line 14

Posted by 張雲剛


----------



## Zaz965

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_Modular_Metro


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro will plan to double the network mileage to 800 kilometers in 2023*, and promote the construction of “Smart Metro” to provide citizens with safer, more convenient, smarter and more friendly services.

https://www.weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404267597905421028


----------



## lawdefender

http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201808/01/139995_52255278.htm

In the first half of 2018, the average daily passenger of public transportation in the city was 14.047 million. 

there are 14 metro lines with a running mileage of 399.4 kilometers and 456 vehicles, with an average daily passenger volume of 7.914 million passengers; 

1,219 regular bus lines, 14,750 operating vehicles, and an average daily passenger volume of 6.691 million passengers; 

48 ships are operated, and the average daily passenger traffic is 42,000 passengers.

Before the end of 2018, metro lines (sections), including the 14th line, the 21st line, and the Guangfo line, Yanang to Liyu, will be completed, with a total of 122.4 kilometers. The total mileage of the Guangzhou Metro will be more than 500 km.


----------



## saiho

Line 21 Zhonggang Station

Posted by 银翼2018


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou metro trains having a cleaning shower


----------



## saiho

Line 14 started dynamic testing

Posted by hihilinxuan


----------



## Ghostpoet

saiho said:


> Line 14 started dynamic testing
> Posted by hihilinxuan



On which section are trials?


Ghostpoet


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

This morning, the Guangzhou Metro released a tender for the planning competition for the Xilang rail transit hub。

The bidding announcement shows that the project is focusing on solving the problems of internal and external transportation interchange, upgrading the transportation capacity of Line 1 and improving public service facilities, and making Xilang Station an international transportation hub with international influence. . At the same time, the traffic planning and urban design of the Xilang depot and surrounding areas will be carried out to support the high standard and high level construction of the Xilang station and the Xilang depot, to improve regional traffic, enhance the function of the Xilang station hub, and enhance the urban landscape. The goal of intensive land resources.

https://m.mp.oeeee.com/a/BAAFRD00002018082398217.html


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Ridership

23/8-29/8/2018， Unit：10000


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.sohu.com/a/245096053_479484

Construction of 4 (section) subway projects such as Guangfo Metro (Yangang-Liteng Section), Line 3 North Extension Line (Airport South-Airport North Section), Line 14 phase 1 and Line 21, ensuring the opening of total of 85km , Total mileage will reach 475km.

● Guangfo Metro (Yangang-Leiyu Section, 5.4km, 3 stations) will be opened for trial operation at the end of the year.

● Line 3 North Extension Line (Airport South - Airport North Section, 1.1km, 1 station), and trial operation was started in April with T2 Terminal.

● Phase 1 of Line 14 (Jiahe Wanggang-Street Section, 54.4km, 13 stations) will be opened for trial operation at the end of the year.

● Line 21 ensures the trial operation of the Zhenlong-Zengcheng Square section (23.8km, 8 stations) at the end of the year


----------



## lawdefender

LINE 21, from yuancun to zhenlong section (37.7km, 13 stations) will be opened in 2019. This section is supposed to open at the end of 2018 but it is delayed.


----------



## lawdefender

CoMET released data in 2017. Among the 34 large-scale subways in the world, Guangzhou Metro's major operational indicators continue to lead the industry. 
http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2018/07-04/8556006.shtml


the utilization rate of transportation capacity ranks No.1

the average casualty rate in 10 years is the lowest and the lowest incidence of station crimes in three consecutive years, 

operational service reliability ranks No.2

punctuality rate ranks No.3


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

On December 20 last year, the Guangzhou Metro mMuseum officially opened its doors to welcome guests. After one year of operation, it has been loved by the general public. In just one year, it has become one of the most popular science and technology venues for Guangzhou citizens. The number of visitors was 500,000, and the average daily passenger flow reached 1,000. The museum public number attracted more than 200,000 fans, covering more than 2 million readers. Since its opening, it has received more than 1,000 events.


----------



## lawdefender

From the Yangang to Liyu section of the Guangfo line, as of the end of October, the entire section has begun to test, and the station equipment installation and renovation work will be carried out at the Lishui and Nanzhou stations.


----------



## lawdefender

http://news.ycwb.com/2018-11/15/content_30132742.htm

At the end of this year, Guangzhou Metro will open the first phase of Line 14 (Jiekou to Jiahe Wanggang), Line 21 “Zhenlongxi-Zengcheng Square”, and the first phase of Guangfo Line “Yangang-Lei”. A few days ago, the Guangzhou Municipal Development and Reform Commission approved three new subway fares, of which the first one of the 14th line was up to 10 yuan.

The specifics are: Phase I of Line 14, newly opened 13 stations, the maximum distance between stations is 53 kilometers, corresponding to the highest one-way fare of 10 yuan; Line 21 (Zhenlongxi to Zengcheng Square), 9 newly opened stations, The maximum distance between stations is 25 kilometers, corresponding to the highest one-way fare of 7 yuan; the first phase of Guangfo line (Yangang-Lei), 4 newly opened stations, the maximum distance between stations is 5 kilometers, corresponding to the highest one-way fare of 3 yuan .


----------



## lawdefender

visiting the Huacheng Square on The APM line for the GZ International light Festival


----------



## lawdefender

http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201811/19/139995_52366033.htm

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201811/t20181119_60550.html

*Today, 6 new subway lines in Guangzhou started construction, with a total length of 110 kilometers. The total investment exceeds 100 billion yuan。*

At this stage, Guangzhou has entered the highest peak of subway construction, with as many as 15 lines and 421.2 kilometers under construction. By 2023, the total mileage of Guangzhou Metro will be more than 800 kilometers.


1.Line 3 East Extension: The line ends at the end of the turn-off line from Panyu Square Station. It passes through the Asian Games Avenue to Haishu Station and has a total length of 9.55 kilometers. There are 4 stations in the whole line, and the new Guangzhou New City parking lot will be built. The line uses a 6-segment B-type car with a maximum speed of 120 km/h.


2.The east extension of Line 5: The line starts from the existing No. 5 line Wenchong Station, and finally has a total length of 9.8 kilometers. It is laid underground, with 6 stations and a new double-station parking lot. The line uses a 6-segment L-type car with a maximum speed of 90 kilometers per hour.

3.Phase II of line 7: Starting at the South Station of the University Town, the Water Northwest Station is finally completed. The line is 21.9 kilometers long and is laid underground. There are 11 stations in the whole line, and the new parking lot is built. The line uses a 6-segment B-type car with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h.

4.Line 10: It consists of the existing section of the No. 3 line and the newly built section. The existing section is the Tianhe Passenger Station-Shipai Bridge of Line 3, with a length of 6.05 kilometers and 5 stations; the new section starts from the existing No. 3 line stone. At the bridge station, it was finally at Xilang Station. The line was about 19.15 kilometers long and was laid underground. A total of 14 stations will be set up in the new section to build a new section of Guangzhou Steel New City. The line uses a 6-segment B-type car with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h.

5.Line 12: Starting from the Fengfenggang Station in Baiyun District, the terminal is set at the South Station of the University City. The total length of the line is 37.6 kilometers. All of them are laid underground. There are 25 stations, and one section is set up on the whole line. And the University City South Parking Lot. The line uses a 6-segment type A car with a maximum speed of 80 kilometers per hour.

6.Line 14 Phase 2: The line starts from Jiahe Wanggang Station of the first phase of the project, and finally the Guangzhou Railway Station. The line is 11.9 kilometers long and is laid underground. There are 8 stations in total. The line uses a 6-segment B-type car with a maximum speed of 120 km/h.


----------



## Zaz965

lawdefender said:


> By 2023, the total mileage of Guangzhou Metro will be more than 800 kilometers.


----------



## CNGL

I see they have renamed several stations along the lines expected to open by the end of this year, namely:
Along line 14:
Dongping => Baiyun Dongping
Shihu => Xialiang
Jiangpu => Conghua Keyun Zhan

In addition, OpenStreetMap shows several other renamings, but these stations are still listed under their original names in the Baidupedia:
Mali (Lijiatang, not the African country )
Chicao (Dengcun)
Dongfeng (Jiekou)

Along line 21:
Shijie Daguan => Daguan Nanlu
Zhihuicheng => Tianhe Zhihuicheng
Kexue Guangchang => Kexuecheng
Zhenlong Nan => Zhenlong Xi (obvious change as it is West, not South, of Zhenlong)
Zhongxin Dong =>Kengbei
Zhucun => Fenggang
Zhucun Dong => "plain" Zhucun (as the previous "plain" Zhucun has been renamed)
Xianling => Shantian

No renamings along the Yangang-Lijiao section of Foshan line 1 (and anyway only one station could be renamed, as the other two are interchanges with existing lines).


----------



## Zaz965

they are already announcing six lines under construction in guangzhou








https://viatrolebus.com.br/2018/11/...cia-construcao-de-seis-novas-linhas-de-metro/


----------



## saiho

Nanshilu Station on Line 11 with a nail house getting demolished.

Posted by gotteo


----------



## saiho

Map ready for openings in December.

Posted by 的二分明


----------



## lawdefender

Comparing the above new Guangzhou Metro Map 2019-01-01

here is the current Guangzhou Metro Map 2018


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## saiho

Line 14 Posted by 13609016184


----------



## lawdefender

2108-2023 Foshan, Guangzhou, Dongguan, Shenzhen and Hong Kong Metro lines connection map


http://www.hzanjuke.com/m/view.php?aid=1324
http://img-02.proxy.5ce.com/?url=ht...0180827/d96be3efccdc40289c5ac425aa203df9.jpeg













The top part metro network : Foshan and Guangzhou

The middle part metro network : Dongguan and Shenzhen

The bottom part metro network :Hong Kong

By 2023, the whole metro network length of the five cities will be more than 2000 km.


----------



## lawdefender

[Monthly progress update: Phase I of Line 14]: As of the end of November, the line will be integrated and untested, and the remaining Jiahe tie line will be constructed. The entire line is scheduled to open for trial operation by the end of 2018.


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro joins hands with New World China to build a new benchmark for South China cities

Source: Guangzhou Metro Release Time: 2018-12-07
http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201812/t20181207_60966.html


On December 7, Guangzhou Metro Group Co., Ltd. and New World China held a cooperation agreement for the Hanxi Changlong Comprehensive Development Project.

The Hanxi Comprehensive Development Project is located at the intersection of Metro Line 3 and Line 7 and the Fowan Intercity Rail. It can easily connect Zhujiang New Town CBD, Guangzhou South Station and Baiyun International Airport. It is the traffic, logistics, people flow and information flow of the South China Plate. An important exchange hub. The project is expected to have a total investment of more than 10 billion yuan and will be developed into a city-style commercial and residential complex integrating business, office and residence. The project brings together the subway subway construction, operation and management experience of Guangzhou Metro for many years, as well as the strong advantages and rich resources of New World China in diversified industries and integrated commercial operations, creating a benchmark for intelligent commercial and residential complexes in the South China Plate。


----------



## micro

lawdefender said:


> 2108-2023 Foshan, Guangzhou, Dongguan, Shenzhen and Hong Kong Metro lines connection map
> 
> http://www.hzanjuke.com/m/view.php?aid=1324


Really great map of this cluster of metro cities!

Didn't we have a thread here about metro clusters or adjacent metro networks? I can't find it anymore. :? :dunno:


----------



## lawdefender

Evolution of Guangzhou Metro


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

Train operation data collection


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Nursery Room was once again evaluated as a demonstration site for the Nursery Room in Guangzhou.

Up to now, 88 Nursery Rooms have been built in Guangzhou Metro system.

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201901/t20190128_61708.html


----------



## lawdefender

Line 21， Zhenlongxi Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 21, Zhenlong Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 21 , Shantian Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Dongfeng Station


----------



## lawdefender

line 14, Conghua Coach Terminal Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Xinhe Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Mali Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Zhuliao Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Taihe Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Xialiang Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 2, 3 & 14, Jiahewanggang Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14, Tangcun Station


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro safely transports 3.025 billion passengers in 2018 , with an average 8.29 million passengers daily, covering up 50% of the city's public transport.*

http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201901/21/139995_52461383.htm


----------



## lawdefender

All gates of Guangzhou Metro have fully supported the QR code scanning.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou APM Line , Canton Tower Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 1 , the first Metro Line in Gaungzhou

runs from Xilang to Guangzhou East Railway Station (18.5 km). Apart from Kengkou and Xilang, all stations in Line 1 are underground. The first section, from Xilang to Huangsha, opened on 28 June 1997, making Guangzhou the fourth city in mainland China to have a metro system. The full line started operation two years later on 28 June 1999. Line 1 is coloured yellow.

Guangzhou Metro Line 1 photo in 1997 










Tiyu Xilu Station Platform 1 (2019)










Yangji Station


----------



## AuggieEast

*Isn't this kind of creepy?*



lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou Metro will use Facial Recognition Payment Gate
> 
> The reporter found at the gate of the Guangzhou Tower Station that there were screens installed on two gates. The screen showed “Please place the QR code in the scanning area” and “Please scan the face”. By inquiring to the on-site staff, the two screens were "the facia recognition payment gate." The devices are still in test , not ready for use yet.
> 
> http://news.ycwb.com/2019-08/14/content_30317092.htm


I'm surprised that this isn't more controversial. Are people OK with the government tracking their every move with this technology? Seems like there likely will be even less freedom in the future for Chinese people than today.


----------



## Antje

I think it's likely to be for registered users of the ticketing system that they use, but it is a bit unnecessary and badly-timed for a country with a terrible human rights record.


----------



## Woonsocket54

If I recall correctly, this technology was successfully implemented on a test basis on the Urumqi metro and is now being rolled out throughout the republic. It is very important to protect the metros against terrorism; that is why every Chinese subway station has metal detectors.


----------



## DaeguDuke

AuggieEast said:


> I'm surprised that this isn't more controversial. Are people OK with the government tracking their every move with this technology?



Plenty of transit systems around the world track people using their debit/credit cards, presumably those governments could use that data, I’m not so sure this is a large step from that? It also isn’t that different from the existing facial tracking systems in China at concerts, sports events.


----------



## Shenkey

Woonsocket54 said:


> If I recall correctly, this technology was successfully implemented on a test basis on the Urumqi metro and is now being rolled out throughout the republic. It is very important to protect the metros against terrorism; that is why every Chinese subway station has metal detectors.


Terrorism is not a normal state of society.


----------



## Atmosphere

Getting a bit offtopic but yeah, imagine facial recognition being used almost everywhere. To buy groceries, to get into the subway or bus, perhaps even to get into certain areas. But the Chinese seem to have a different opinion about it. I just hope it never happens where I live.


----------



## lawdefender

Trial run of the entire Line 21 of the Guangzhou Metro 

Under the current normal operation from Longxi to Zengcheng Square, the Guangzhou Metro slightly adjusted the schedule of the train. During the trial operation, each regular running train will be put into the passenger service in Zengcheng Square to the Longxi section. In this section, the express train will be parked without opening the door or carrying passengers. At the same time, from Jinkeng to Yuancun, the train is not carried passengers according to the operation, only stop to test the switch door and the platform door.

http://news.ycwb.com/2019-08/24/content_30322881.htm


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## saiho

by 广州地铁


----------



## lawdefender

The New Guangzhou Metro System Map 2020 (This map will be used officially before the end of 2019)

Guangzhou Metro said that the replacement of the network map has been put on the agenda. At present, the metro map of 257 stations and more than 400 trains are being replaced in batches. Considering the wide range of replacement of the network diagram and the large amount of replacement, the Guangzhou Metro will start the replacement work early and prepare for the opening of the new line.

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201908/t20190826_64504.html

new map:
http://imgbdb3.bendibao.com/gzbdb/20198/27/20190827182422_16635.jpg


----------



## zg5

^^The map is not visible.


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Transport Hub Project (TOD)


In the future, the Nansha Hub will have a number of rail transits, such as the Metro Line 18 with a speed of 160 kilometers per hour, the Zhinan Express Line with a speed of more than 250 kilometers, the metro line 15, the NS1 line, the Nansha Port Railway, and the Shenshen-Jiangxi Railway, Shenzhen-Maoming railway, Zhaoqing-Shunde South Intercity rail, etc.

Architect: AECOM and China Railway Fourth Survey and Design Institute















































The development of composite functions such as office buildings, hotels, commercial buildings and residential buildings has also been integrated into the hub station, including the shopping corridor running through the north and south, the east and west light corridors composed of commercial and office buildings, and the Sky Plaza, which is mainly composed of entertainment services. All can be connected through a three-dimensional walking system.





























After arriving at Nansha Station, the first thing that caught the eye of the passengers was the spacious and bright wide hall. The Beiguang Hall's open space is the core space for transfer, including the comprehensive transfer of three subway lines, the rapid drop-off of ground transportation, and the comprehensive functions of ticket purchase and meeting, while the Nanguang Hall emphasizes the surrounding area. The pedestrian integration of urban development, as well as the service VIP pit stop.



In order to create a warm and comfortable experience in the living room of the first meeting of the Nansha Hub, the design plan breaks through the 8 m height restriction of the waiting line in the traditional waiting line, and will reach the mezzanine and ground floor to be draped and form a continuous north-south long hall. The spacious and bright light corridor, the sun shines through the platform to the north and south long halls, reducing the sense of depression in the underground space.

Traveling through the central and southern security checkpoints of the North and South Guangshang, the various design of the passenger compartment in the waiting room, including the clear and easy to understand logo, the humanized passenger channel, and the convenient transfer mezzanine, make travel very convenient. .



The Sky Plaza floating above the hub station not only has a pleasing ambience and a vibrant sky garden, but also integrates the various commercial functions of the city, allowing the transportation hub to integrate with the surrounding work and living environment. Passengers travelling between the two places can quickly integrate into the urban rhythm of the Guangzhou Sub Centre.


----------



## Onaj s onu glavu

lawdefender said:


> The New Guangzhou Metro System Map 2020 (This map will be used officially before the end of 2019)
> 
> Guangzhou Metro said that the replacement of the network map has been put on the agenda. At present, the metro map of 257 stations and more than 400 trains are being replaced in batches. Considering the wide range of replacement of the network diagram and the large amount of replacement, the Guangzhou Metro will start the replacement work early and prepare for the opening of the new line.
> 
> http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201908/t20190826_64504.html
> 
> new map:
> http://imgbdb3.bendibao.com/gzbdb/20198/27/20190827182422_16635.jpg


When will the Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen metro lines all connect at Weiyuan Island?


----------



## lawdefender

Foshan-Guangzhou-Dongguan inter-city railway 

Guangzhou South Station - Wanghong Station,Dongguan : 36.68 km, train speed:200km/h


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Transport hub location


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro line 18 is the first entire underground metro line at the speed of 160 km/h 
*


Line 18 had to cross the Pearl River in an S-shaped tunnel between Pazhou West station and Xiancun station .


Line 18 connecting Wanqingsha and Guangzhou East Station, is currently the fastest metro line in China.

Up to now, the civil engineering of Line 18 is completed 33%. 

http://news.ycwb.com/2019-09/06/content_30332928.htm


----------



## lawdefender

Onaj s onu glavu said:


> When will the Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen metro lines all connect at Weiyuan Island?



http://www.gd.gov.cn/gdywdt/dsdt/content/post_2528902.html

*Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen intercity railway will be opened on 2019-09-30
*
Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen intercity railway, also known as Guangzhou–Shenzhen intercity railway, is a commuter railway in the Pearl River Delta of Guangdong, China. The construction route traces roughly along the east bank of the Pearl River,connecting Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport. It will feature a length of about 87 km,operating at a top speed of 140 kilometers per hour using CRH6S EMU trains.

Dongguan West Station to Guangzhou Xintang Station: 10 minutes 

Dongguan West Station to Shenzhen Airport: 30 minutes


The intercity railway can be connected to the metro systems of Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Dongguan.


Shenzhen Airport, Humen high-speed railway station, can also be connected to the Guangzhou Baiyun Airport in the future plan.


----------



## lawdefender

*Xintang-Guangzhou Baiyun Airport-Guangzhou North Station City Railway新白广城际铁路*

http://www.crec4.com/content-1104-28937-1.html

The intercity railway is about 77.573 km long, with a design speed of 160 km/h, starting at Xintang Station, and passing Baiyun Airport to Guangzhou North Station. Total 13 stations

Construction stage: Start laying the tracks

Expected to open: 2020


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro Launched the First Smart Metro Station in the World*

http://news.ycwb.com/2019-09/09/content_30335418.htm
https://www.sohu.com/a/340002934_258093?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.3.1568117936450NqzKvbK

On September 9th, 2019, the Smart Metro Demonstration Station was officially launched at Guangzhou Tower Station (Guangzhou Metro Line 3, APM Line) and Tianhe Smart City Station on Line 21. At these two stations, passengers can use the facial recognition Gate. And the leading Metro Smart Operating System, Sui Teng OS1.0, was also released.

Passengers only need to register their personal information in the Guangzhou Metro Car Code Program or Guangzhou Metro APP, and link the payment method to realize passing through the facial recognition Gate in the Station. 

The subway staff said that the face recognition time in the future will be controlled within 300 milliseconds, effectively reducing passengers' time to enter and improving the passenger experience.

The face recognition gate is the first security-checking and ticket-checking integrated machine used in the metro system. In the peak hours, passengers can be effectively reduced in queue time for security check and payment check.

Also, the voice controlled ticket machines and voice controlled information searching machines are installed in these two stations. Furthermore, intelligent customer service, intelligent lighting, intelligent side door, platform door foreign object detection are provided in the stations. 

The Guangzhou Metro Car Code Program and Guangzhou Metro APP will integrate six professional functions of face recognition, ticketing, security, customer service, indoor positioning and Internet of Things to provide more intelligent and convenient travel services for passengers.

The two smart metro stations have also provided AI function in operation management and passenger flow guidance. They have realized 5G+ ultra-high definition video, 5G+ smart side door, 5G+ smart security and other applications, a full range of 5G solutions. The other new technologies also used in the stations such as the mobile station management, the intelligent video surveillance, and the intelligent escalator operation and maintenance systems.


The Guangzhou Metro previously released the "Smart Metro Functional Level" system. The system is divided into four levels, from level 1 to 4 the highest level, selecting six aspects of passenger service, driving organization, dispatching command, station management, operation and maintenance, security and emergency response. Divided into 22 categories and a total of 80 items. The Smart Metro Demonstration Station has achieved 24 functions in the direction of “panoramic security, flexible and efficient operation management” and “all-time convenient and accurate passenger service”. Among them, 17 have reached the level 2 and 7 have reached the level 3. 

By 2030, the Guangzhou Metro's entire network will gradually be upgraded to the highest level of intelligence : "intelligent sense and intelligent linkage."

All the intelligent devices are supplied by PCITECH 

PCITECH is a professional provider of artificial intelligence technology and products in China, providing face recognition, video structured analysis, knowledge graph and intelligent big data technology and services to the world.
https://www.pcitech.com/en/index.php

The face recognition gate




























The voice controlled ticket machine



















The platform door intelligent information screen

To display Waiting time, passenger flow density, passengers can choose the right car to wait










Intelligent consulting robot










Intelligent Security Checking Device 

Intelligent security can detect non-metallic substances on the basis of daily carrying of metal objects such as mobile phones, watches, keys, belt buckles, etc. carried by passengers, and display the shape and location of the items in real time on the screen above the security inspection equipment. Automatic warning of suspected dangerous goods to further improve the accuracy of the investigation of risk factors.




















Smart side door

The new upgraded smart side door, based on face recognition and finger vein recognition technology, provides convenient access and exit functions for special passengers and authorized employees of the station, and enhances the free channel self-service experience. At the same time, set the help button and voice intercom device, and contact the station staff.

Special passengers can use the face recognition or finger vein recognition self-service through the smart side door after the smart terminal in the station or the "Guangzhou Metro" APP or the Guangzhou Metro applet is registered.

Free private channel registration in the station










Intelligent Passenger Service Center


----------



## saiho

Line 14 and 21 trains by 独战卐孤军


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro is planned to build the security inspection room outside 130 stations 


https://www.gz.gov.cn/gzgov/zxfwu/201911/d61ccaaa1f78465aa6279d72405d34bb.shtml

Guangzhou will invest 269 million yuan to build a security inspection room outside the station of 130 subway entrances and exits. The construction period of the project is two years. Among them, 52 security inspection rooms cover 29 stations from Line 2 to Line 8. On the 8th, the Guangzhou Metro opened a tender for the planning and measurement of the project.

130 security check rooms are expected to be completed within two years

According to the approval of the Municipal Development and Reform Commission on the feasibility study report on the construction of the security inspection room outside the subway station, the project has built a total of 130 security inspection rooms outside the station, with a total construction area of 18,847 square meters, which is divided into four parts. In the first part, six ports of five stations were selected for the pre-station security inspection pilot project with a construction area of 1055 square meters.

The second part will open the operation line before 2016, and build the remaining 46 assembly-type security inspection rooms with a construction area of 6,788 square meters.

The third part opened the operation line from 2017 to 2018, and built 49 assembly-type security inspection rooms with a building area of 6,734 square meters.

The fourth part will open operation lines from 2019 to 2020, and build 29 integrated security inspection rooms with a construction area of 4,270 square meters. The lines involved include the north extension of the 8th line and the west extension of the 7th line.

Landscape Design of the Security Inspection Room outside Guangzhou Metro Station


----------



## hkskyline

*3 remain missing in S. China ground collapse accident *
_Excerpt_

GUANGZHOU, Dec. 1 (Xinhua) -- Three people who have been trapped in a sudden ground collapse accident in south China city of Guangzhou remain missing as of Sunday evening, according to local authorities.

The cave-in happened at 9:28 a.m. at a construction site of the Metro Line 11 in the city, sinking a cleaning vehicle and an electric scooter.

Rescue efforts were hampered by multiple collapses occurring at the scene which widened the range of surface subsidence, said the Guangzhou Metro company at a press conference held by the information office of the municipal government.

Construction workers in the subway tunnel have been evacuated. Partial backfilling and side slope reinforcement are being conducted to avoid further sinking, with surrounding water and gas pipelines being shut down and nearby roads and buildings closely monitored.

More : http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-12/01/c_138597898.htm


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu launched the trial operation service of RoboTaxi and became the first autonomous driving taxi team in the first-tier cities in China

https://www.sohu.com/a/357152706_120053273?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.8.1575354980238MpCdb6B


Wenyuan Yuexing RoboTaxi will launch dozens of L4 level self-driving taxis in the first phase. The service area covers 144.65 square kilometers of urban open roads in the core of Huangpu District and Guangzhou Development Zone, and will provide daily autonomous driving for residents in the area. service.

The vehicle is equipped with the self-driving visualization product WeRide Viz, which conveys RoboTaxi and surrounding road condition information to passengers in real-time with high-performance rendering at 60 frames per second in a simple and smooth visual language, and builds automatic through a comprehensive interactive function. Bridge between driving vehicle and passengers.

Passengers who experienced the scene took RoboTaxi to different destinations, including Xiangxue International Apartment, Science City Exhibition Hall, Luogang Wanda Plaza, etc. Currently, WeRide Go is available for download on iOS and Android platforms.


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.sohu.com/a/357131724_123753
http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201911/29/139995_52945562.htm

Guangzhou Metro Group Corporation announced that the "Next Generation Metro Train" developed by the company has completed nearly two months of line tests

The train was developed by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Locomotive & Rolling Stock Co., Ltd. in cooperation with Guangzhou Metro and other units. After 4 years of development, the first line test was completed on Guangzhou Metro Line 8.

The "Next Generation Metro Train" is a 6-section marshalling A-type vehicle that uses new technologies and materials including: carbon fiber car body, silicon carbide inverter, permanent magnet traction motor, full active suspension and new sound insulation and noise reduction. It reduced vehicle weight by 13%, comprehensive energy saving by 15%, and noise reduction in the passenger compartment by more than 5 dB. At the same time, the train can reach a maximum speed of 140 kilometers per hour, which is faster than traditional A-type vehicles, and has full automatic driving ability during the entire operation.


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
That's really cool looking train.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Tianhe Park Station is currently the largest Metro bstation under construction in Asia, with Huangpu Avenue in the south and Tianhe Park in the north. It has an excellent geographical location. The total construction area of the station is 78,600 square meters.

Tianhe Park Station will be the transfer station for Metro Line 21, Line 13 Phase 2, and Line 11. The Capacity can be reached to 180,000 passengers per hour during peak.

http://kb.southcn.com/content/2019-10/31/content_189378414.htm
http://www.sohu.com/a/218530122_163043


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Sightseeing Route 2 won the title of “National High-Quality New Energy Bus Line” for 2018-2019

http://www.gzjt.gov.cn/gzjt/tpxw/201909/65f2fa67532341e69d0e01a89a28fc00.shtml


2018, Guangzhou Bus Group Tram Co., Ltd. opened sightseeing route 2 with a total line length of 12.8 kilometers, 18 bus stops, and 16 pure electric double-decker buses.

pure electric double-decker buses


----------



## lawdefender

World's First Commercially Operated Drone Flight Sightseeing Route

At the opening ceremony, several unmanned autonomous pilot 216AAV, the world's first commercial operation drone flight sightseeing line at Tiande Plaza, attracted much attention. It is understood that 216AAV is the world's first purely electric unmanned drone to be developed after 5 years of research and development. The apron is located in the southwest square of Tiande Plaza, and the “Guangzhou 001” Tiande Plaza sightseeing line is established. The citizens can try to take the “Guangzhou 001” un manned flight to a unique Pearl River night tour.

Drone sightseeing tour routes

Take Tiande Square as the starting and ending point:

Tiande Square → Liede Bridge → Guangzhou Tower → Guangzhou Bridge → Central Axis (Haixinsha) → Tiande Square.

http://www.sohu.com/a/357873420_120045188


----------



## lawdefender

https://www.sohu.com/a/316089612_526280

Ankai pure electric 5G double-decker bus helps the world's first 5G bus line to open
2019-05-23 17:51

On the morning of May 17, 2019, the world's first regular public bus 5G operation line was officially opened and the unveiling of the Huangpu Smart Bus Industrial Park was held in the parking lot of Daguan Road, Zhenbao Bus Company, Huangpu District, Guangzhou. Ten Ankai pure electric 5G double-decker buses arrayed vigorously to help Huangpu District and Guangzhou Development Zone build the first demonstration area of 5G in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro announced at 9 o'clock this morning (2019-12-19) that on the basis of passing the pre-operational safety assessment, with the approval of the municipal government, the section from the village of Yuancun to Zhenlong on the line 21 will start to open on 2019-12-20.

*After the opening of Line 21, Guangzhou Metro's operating mileage exceeded 500 kilometers and reached 513 kilometers.*

http://www.sohu.com/a/361394220_161795










Line 21 has a total length of 61.5 kilometers. It runs through Tianhe District, Huangpu District, and Zengcheng District from west to east, starting from Yuancun Station in Tianhe District to the west and ending at Zengcheng Square Station. There are 21 stations in total.

Among them, the section from Zengcheng Square to Zhenlong West is 26.2 kilometers long and has 9 stations, which have been opened at the end of 2018;

Yuancun to Zhenlongxi has a total length of 35.3 kilometers and has 12 stations. At present, it has passed the pre-operation safety assessment and will be opened tomorrow (20-12-2019).




























The new toilets of Line 21 actively use new technologies of deodorization and sewage disposal, intelligent technology and new environmental protection materials to create high-quality public toilets in Guangzhou, the most beautiful public toilets, setting the high industry standard, and providing passengers with more convenient and warmer services.





































Nursery Room


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Railway officially opened for operation

http://www.sohu.com/a/360481525_124706

(December 15) At 7:00 am, the first intercity train from Guangzhou to Shenzhen will depart from Xintang South, and the first train from Guangzhou East will be at 7:16.

Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Railway

Basic information: The main line has a total length of 73.996 kilometers and a design speed of 140 kilometers per hour. Station setting: 15 stations across the line, covering

Guangzhou Section: Xintang South Station (interchangeable to Guangzhou Metro Line 13/16 and connecting to the new Baiguang Airport under construction at the same time, with direct access to Baiyun Airport in the future), a total of 1 station.

Dongguan Section: Zhongtang Station, Wangniudun Station, Dongguan West Station, Hongmei Station, Dongguan Port Station, Houjie Station, Humen North Station (can transfer to Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong High Speed Rail, Dongguan Metro Lines), Humen East Station, Chang'an There are 10 stations at West Station and Chang'an Station.

Shenzhen Section: Shajing West Station, Fuhai West Station, Shenzhen Airport North Station, Shenzhen Airport Station (can be transferred to Shenzhen Metro Line 11), a total of 4 stations.

Frequency:

In the initial stage of operation, the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Intercity Railway operated a maximum of 37 EMU trains per day.

1. 33 trains from Guangzhou East Station to Shenzhen Airport Station per day.

2. 4 trains from Xintang South Station to Shenzhen Airport Station per day. 

CRH6A EMU





































Xintang South Station


----------



## CNGL

I was about to say Line 21 is being extended from Zhenglong Xi to Yuancun tomorrow December 20, but I got beaten by someone else. Line 21 will be truncated to Tianhe Gongyuan in the future, when the line 11 loop opens and takes over the Tianhe Gongyuan-Yuancun section. No news about the loooooong delayed section of line 8 from Fenghuang Xincun to Wenhua Gongyuan, it was said it would open this year but maybe not.

Even though it is off topic (as it is a regular railway, not metro), I know the so-called "Guangzhou-Shenzhen ICR" as Suidong-Shenzhen ICR, as its official name in Chinese is 穗深城际铁路, not 广深城际铁路. At least it has finally opened, it had been under construction since 2008!


----------



## lawdefender

^^



穗, is the Chinese short name of Guangzhou
莞, is the Chinese short name of Dongguan
深, is the Chinese short name of Shenzhen

The official Chinese name of this railway : 穗莞深城际铁路

The official English name of this railway :Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen intercity railway 

Do you understand now?

*Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity railway will implement public transport type operation, only sell tickets without seat number.*


----------



## Myouzke

Suishen IR operates as C-train (city train) so it is not really a regular railway line.


----------



## lawdefender

Line 21, Tianhe Smart City Station


----------



## lawdefender

Line 21, Shuixi Station


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

http://www.inpai.com.cn/news/redian/2019/1220/redian121937398.html

New technology highlights of Metro Line 21

Access to intelligent lighting control system

Thousands of lights are often installed in a subway station. If traditional lighting is used, relying on the station staff to manually switch on and off the lights every day, it will not only waste manpower, but also be inconvenient to operate.

At the entrance and exit of the subway, an illuminance sensor is installed, which can automatically control the entrance and exit area on the central control software, and intelligently control the lamps and lanterns according to the preset brightness and outdoor light intensity.

In addition, it can also create a variety of intelligent subway scenarios.

The scene is changed according to the crowd density of the subway, and the comfortable brightness is adjusted on time and on demand to achieve the effects of adjusting the atmosphere, reducing manual operations, saving energy and reducing consumption, and realizing intelligent travel scenes for the citizens.

Because it is a KNX / EIB distributed bus system, each area and each loop is independent of each other in control. It can be centralized monitoring, zone independent control, or single loop switch control.

During the daily operation of the subway, if any sensor or driver is damaged, or the original and software in the system are repaired, changed or upgraded, the remaining components can still operate normally.


----------



## lawdefender

2. Smart metro demonstration station-Tianhe Smart City Station

Tianhe Smart City Station is one of the two smart metro demonstration stations in Guangzhou.

Currently, voice tickets can be purchased at the Tianhe Smart City subway station. Passengers only need to tell the ticket machine to the destination station and the number of tickets to enter the ticket payment page.

The station is equipped with an intelligent consultation terminal, and passengers can voice inquiries about the ride-related issues. In addition, the platform information screen can also display information such as train waiting, inbound, and passenger flow density, allowing passengers to always know the travel situation.


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/xwzx/gsxw/201912/t20191220_65917.html

*Guangzhou Metro's operating mileage exceeded 500 kilometers, reaching 513 kilometers, and the number of operating stations increased to 269*


*The Guangzhou Metro is currently under construction with 12 metro lines, 310 kilometers. It is estimated that by 2023, the mileage of the metro network will exceed 800 kilometers.
*

New upgrades of various service initiatives

On the basis of the conventional operating mode, Line 21 operates the express train mode. The one-way travel time of the express train is about 53 minutes, which is 14 minutes less than that of the conventional operating mode train. One more choice for travel, fast and convenient.

New pedestrian steps are added to make transfers faster and more convenient. Among the new line stations, the Guangzhou Metro has selected Huangcun Station, which has ample space and a long passage, to add a new step ladder. This is also the first time that a step ladder has been installed on the Guangzhou Metro Line Network to continuously upgrade service facilities and allow passengers to change. Faster and more convenient.

Optimize driving arrangements to further increase capacity. The operating department analyzes the passenger flow characteristics of the new line through big data, further optimizes traffic arrangements, and adjusts train traffic. From December 2nd, there will be 4 two-way short-distance trains from “Qiaokou to Sanxi” on the morning peak of Line 5; the short-distance train of “Jiahewanggang to Jiangtai Road” will be operated on the morning peak on December 20 on the working day.

There are mother and infant rooms in the station, which will make your parents and children travel warmer. All stations on the new line are equipped with maternity and baby rooms, providing passengers with more privacy and comfort and necessary maternity and baby supplies.

Creating an exemplary "smart" toilet

It is worth mentioning that, in addition to setting up regular toilets at the New Line station, the Guangzhou Metro has also set up a model public toilet at Tianhe Park Station. Both platforms at Tianhe Park Station are equipped with toilets. This is the first station on the subway line network with two public toilets, making passengers more “convenient”. Each public toilet includes a men's toilet area, a women's toilet area, a third toilet room, and a mother and baby room. The ratio of male and female toilet seats has reached 1: 2.9. 

Demonstration public toilets are fully enabled with an intelligent management system, which enables online statistics of human flow, toilet occupancy, and monitoring of indoor temperature and humidity values, allowing stations to conduct sophisticated management from multiple dimensions. In addition, a smart magic mirror is installed in the washbasin mirror, which transmits safety information guidelines and surrounding features to passengers in real time.


----------



## CNGL

lawdefender said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 穗, is the Chinese short name of Guangzhou
> 莞, is the Chinese short name of Dongguan
> 深, is the Chinese short name of Shenzhen
> 
> The official Chinese name of this railway : 穗莞深城际铁路
> 
> The official English name of this railway :Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen intercity railway
> 
> Do you understand now?
> 
> *Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity railway will implement public transport type operation, only sell tickets without seat number.*


The only shorthand form for Guangzhou I knew was just the first character, 广, so I thought 穗 must have come from elsewhere. I found Suidong subdistrict, but that is West of Xintang. But now I have clear it was to avoid the challenge of saying "Guangguan". However, since they have knocked Dongguan off the railway's official name I don't see why it still has to be "Suishen", it could be changed to "Guangshen" unless they wanted to distinguish it from the older Kowloon-Canton railway. But then again, there are two "Jinghu" (Beijing-Shanghai) railways, for example.

And I won't bring up again wether to include the Guangzhou-Foshan line, a.k.a. Foshan line 1, in the Guangzhou metro length, as it could be worse than the question of wether Taiwan is China or not.


----------



## lawdefender

^^ Somehow you still bring up the issue of Guangfo Line, Guangzhou Metro is the only authority to define and calculate the length of Guangzhou Metro system regardless what the other people think. 

Right now, Guangzhou Metro officially announced the length of Guangzhou Metro System reaching 513km. 




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.fjshuchi.com/news/j8jhhmjjblmm88b.html

In commemoration of the Guangzhou Metro's operating mileage exceeding 500 kilometers, on the day of opening, the Guangzhou Metro simultaneously issued a series of new metro commemorative tickets and commemorative pure silver coins.

The commemorative package contains 2 commemorative ticket cards, one is a commemorative day ticket for the Guangzhou Metro operating mileage exceeding 500 kilometers, and one is a 50th anniversary commemorative day ticket for the operation of the China Metro.


----------



## lawdefender

On December 20, the first day of the full operation of Guangzhou Metro Line 21, the data from Guangzhou Metro showed that the passenger traffic of the entire network on December 20 was 10.443 million passengers, compared with December 13 (on (Friday) rose 3.8%. 

Among them, the number of passengers on Line 21 reached 234,900, an increase of nearly 194,300 compared to December 13th.

http://kb.southcn.com/content/2019-12/21/content_189873870.htm


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Line 21 of the Guangzhou Metro (Chinese: 广州地铁21号线; pinyin: Guǎngzhōu Dìtiě Èrshíyīhàoxiàn) is a rapid transit rail line in Guangzhou.

Line 21 is an express suburban metro line along with Line 14. Both lines are envisioned to connect and promote development in the northeast regions of Guangzhou. Line 21's unique role means that it has many design features that make it different from other Guangzhou metro lines. For example, several stations will have passing loops to allow for express and local stopping patterns. The trains in Line 21 will reach a maximum service speed of 120 km/h (75 mph). These considerations will allow for passengers to travel from outer Guangzhou to the city center in one hour. It runs from Yuancun in Tianhe to Zengcheng Square in Zengcheng.The line is about 61.5 km (38.2 mi) long. The line will have 40.1 km (24.9 mi) of underground sections, 6.8 km (4.2 mi) of mountain base tunneling and 14.7 km (9.1 mi) on viaducts.[4] The line will have a total of 20 stations, of which 17 will be underground and 3 will be elevated.

Eastern section of Line 21 opened on December 28, 2018.[5] Western section opened on December 20, 2019.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_21_(Guangzhou_Metro)


----------



## lawdefender

Shenzhoulu Station, Line 21


----------



## lawdefender

Changping Station, L21


----------



## lawdefender

Zhenlongxi Station, L21


----------



## lawdefender

China's first 3 star green building certified metro station on Guangzhou Metro Line 21

http://www.stdaily.com/index/kejixinwen/2019-12/17/content_844115.shtml

Jinkeng Station of Line 21 was awarded the “Three-star Green Building Design Mark Certificate” by the Guangdong Provincial Department of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, reaching the highest level in China's green building assessment standards, becoming the first domestic urban rail transit to receive this. Certificate of Station.


Jinkeng Station is located in Huangpu District, Guangzhou. It is an overground station with a total land area of 15,680 square meters, a green area of 5,793.134 square meters, and a green ratio of 36.95%. The station uses a comprehensive rainwater utilization system, sponge ecological facilities, energy-saving design, solar photovoltaic power generation, high-efficiency refrigeration and air conditioning, high-efficiency energy-saving equipment, water-saving irrigation, carbon dioxide concentration and indoor pollutant monitoring systems, water-saving appliances, and recyclable materials And BIM applications have greatly enhanced the green efficiency of the station and the passenger experience.

The station uses a glass curtain wall design, and the visible light reflectance of the curtain wall is controlled within 0.2, which does not cause light pollution to surrounding buildings. At the same time, landscape lighting should pay attention to controlling the interference light that affects pedestrians and motor vehicles, and control the impact of lighting on the survival and growth of animals and plants. There is no direct light entering the air at the station. The landscape lighting adopts intelligent lighting controllers to achieve timing control in different periods, and can be manually controlled through conversion.

During construction, the station will use high-strength steel bars (rebars of three or more). And use recyclable materials, including steel, aluminum alloy profiles, glass, building materials, etc. The weight of recyclable materials is 3,861 tons, and the used weight accounts for 10.39% of the total weight of the building materials used.

It is understood that, as a "3 star green building" station, Jinkeng station will greatly improve the operation and maintenance efficiency in the later stage. According to preliminary estimates, it can save about 3.5 million yuan in operating costs each year.


----------



## Woonsocket54

*stations of newly opened Line 21 extension*

*Yuancun station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yuancun_Station_Exit_A_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yuancun_Station_Exit_D_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_F,_Yuancun_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_E,_Yuancun_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yuancun_Station_B2_Concourse_for_Line_21_2019_12_Part_2.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yuancun_Station_Platform_4_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yuancun_Station_Platform_3_2019_12.jpg

*Tianhe Park station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...Tianhe_Park_Station_Platform_1_Projection.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B,_Tianhe_Park_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_E1,_Tianhe_Park_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_F,_Tianhe_Park_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tianhe_Park_Station_Platform_1_2019_12_Part_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tianhe_Park_Station_Platform_1_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tianhe_Park_Station_Platform_2.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tianhe_Park_Station_Platform_3_2019_12.jpg

*Tangdong station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tangdong_Station_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tangdong_Station_Platform_1_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tangdong_Station_Platform_2_2019_12.jpg

*Huangcun station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_A,_Huangcun_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_H,_Huangcun_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GZMTR_Huangcun_Station_Concourse_Line_21_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GZMTR_Huangcun_Station_Platform_4_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GZMTR_Huangcun_Station_Platform_5_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GZMTR_Huangcun_Station_Transfer_Pass_2019_12.jpg

*Daguannanlu station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Daguannanlu_Station_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Daguannanlu_Station_Platform_1_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Daguannanlu_Station_Platform_2_2019_12.jpg

*Tianhe Smart City station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B,_Tianhe_Smart_City_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_C,_Tianhe_Smart_City_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Tianhe_Smart_City_Station_Platform_1_LED.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Tianhe_Smart_City_Station_Platform_1.jpg

*Shenzhoulu station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_A,_Shenzhoulu_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B,_Shenzhoulu_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shenzhoulu_Station_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shenzhoulu_Station_Platform_1_2019_12.jpg

*Science City station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Science_City_Station_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Science_City_Station_Platform_1_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Science_City_Station_Platform_2_2019_12.jpg

*Suyuan station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Suyuan_Station_Exit_D.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suyuan_Station_Concourse_Line_21_for_Elevalor_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suyuan_Station_Concourse_South_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suyuan_Station_Platform_4_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suyuan_Station_Transfer_Pass_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suyuan_Station_Transfer_Pass_Entrance_for_Line_6_2019_12.jpg

*Shuixi station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Shuixi_Station_Exit_B.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Shuixi_Station_01.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Shuixi_Station_Platform_2.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shuixi_Station_Platform_1.jpg

*Changping station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Changping_Station_Exit_B1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_D,_Changping_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_C2,_Changping_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_C1,_Changping_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B2,_Changping_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Changping_Station_West_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Changping_Station_2_floors_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Changping_Station_4_floors_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Changping_Station_East_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Changping_Station_Platform_2_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_Metro_Changping_Station_Platform_1.jpg

*Jinkeng station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jinkeng_Station_Concourse_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jinkeng_Station_Platform_3_2019_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jinkeng_Station_Platform_2_2019_12.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

The section of Fenghuang Xincun to Cultural Park of Metro Line 8 is expected to open on 2019-12-28

length: 1.78 km, one new metro station-Tongfuxi Station

The total construction area of Tongfuxi Station is 27248.2 square meters, which is a three-level underground island station. This station is the first station after the opening of the northern extension of Guangzhou Metro Line 8 (Fenghuang Xincun to Cultural Park), and it is the extension of Metro Line 8. Interchange station with Metro Line 19 under construction.

After opening, Metro Line 8 connects to Line 6.

The toilet at the Tongfuxi Station and the Nursery room are smart toilets. The entrance of the toilet is equipped with an LED display to show the current flow of people using the toilet. And a family toilet is added in the station. Most importantly, in order to meet the actual needs of passengers, the ratio of male and female toilets has also been increased to 1: 2.



https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/RUpUFmC6nuB6v1PsLihaWA


----------



## CNGL

CNGL said:


> No news about the loooooong delayed section of line 8 from Fenghuang Xincun to Wenhua Gongyuan, it was said it would open this year but maybe not.


Again, I got beaten to post this is indeed opening this year, on December 28. This comes with a crazy 9 year delay, it was originally planned to open with the lines 2 and 8 realignment project back in 2010.


----------



## lawdefender

The Section of Fenghuang Xincun to Cultural Park of Line 8 will be officially opened Tomorrow

2019-12-27 13:17 source: guangzhou metro

Guangzhou Metro Group released important information. Based on the preliminary pre-operational safety assessment, with the approval of the municipal government, the section from Fenghuangxincun to Cultural Park of Line 8 will start operation on December 28.

The section from Fenghuang Xincun to Cultural Park is 1.8 kilometers long. After opening, Line 8 will increase to 17.6 kilometers.

*The total operating mileage of Guangzhou Metro will reach 514.8 kilometers and the metro stations will increase to 271.*

http://news.dayoo.com/gzrbrmt/201912/27/158562_52998890.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Newly opened Line 8 extension (Fenghuang Xincun-Cultural Park)*

*Tongfuxi* station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_A,_Tongfuxi_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B,_Tongfuxi_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_C,_Tongfuxi_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_D,_Tongfuxi_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Concourse_East_2019-12-28.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...course_Pass_for_Paid_Area(North)_20191228.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Concourse_Pass_for_Unpaid_Area_20191228.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Concourse_West_2019-12-28.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Platform_1_20191228_Part_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Platform_1_20191228_Part_2.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Platform_1_20191228_Part_3.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Platform_2_20191228_Part_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Platform_2_20191228_Part_2.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tongfuxi_Station_Platofrm_Pass_20191228.jpg

*Cultural Park* station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._Park_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro_(20191228).jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_B,_Cultural_Park_Station,_Guangzhou_Metro.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cultural_Park_Station_Concourse_North_20191228.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cultural_Park_Station_Platform_3_20191228.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cultural_Park_Station_Platform_4_20191228.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

On December 31, 2019, the total passenger ridership of the Guangzhou metro was 11.569 million, a record high for passenger traffic. 

Among them, the passenger ridership of Line 3, Line 4, Line 5, Line 6, Line 8, Line 21, and Guangzhou-Foshan Line all hit record highs for single lines.

https://k.sina.com.cn/article_5787187353_158f1789902000w3jg.html


----------



## lawdefender

On December 30, the Guangzhou Metro builders completed the welding of the last rail joint in the right line tunnel between Tongdewei and Lizhangtan, announcing that the rail tracks of the northern extension of Metro Line 8 (Cultural Park to Jiaoxin) was successfully completed. It has laid the foundation for the commissioning of Line 8 North extension in 2020. 

Up to now, 90% of the civil works in the northern extension of Line 8 have been completed, and the Baiyun Lake vehicle depot has been completed. Of the 13 stations, 12 main structures have been capped, of which 11 have been handed over for mechanical and electrical engineering construction, and the remaining one (Rainbow Bridge Station) is undergoing main construction. The 13 sections and access lines have all been connected, and system construction such as power supply is underway.



http://news.ycwb.com/2019-12/31/content_30466335.htm


----------



## lawdefender

2020 Guangzhou Metro Map (The total operating mileage : 514.8 km )


----------



## lawdefender

2023/24 Guangzhou Metro Map (The total operating mileage : more than 800 km )


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Ridership Statics 2019


2019-01-01-2019-12-31: 365 days

Average: 9.0579 million

*Total passenger ridership of 2019 : 3.306137 billion
*
Passengers 9 million or more : 227 days

The lowest passenger ridership: 3.24 million (2019-02-04 )

The highest passenger ridership: 11.5694 million (2019-12-31)

Average passenger ridership from Monday to Friday: 9.2111 million

Saturday and Sunday average passenger ridership: 8.6735 million

http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-654305-1-1.html


----------



## lawdefender

Strategic Plan for Guangzhou's Transportation Development in 2035

*Guangzhou will plan 14 high-speed rail stations:*

Downtown Guangzhou: Guangzhou Station + Guangzhou East Station

East: Huangpu Station, Xintang Station, Zengcheng Station

Southbound: Nansha Station, Qingsheng Station

Westbound: Guangzhou South Railway Station, Foshan West Railway Station

Northbound: Baiyun Station (Tangxi Station), Guangzhou North Station, Airport Station

To the northeast: Conghua Station, Knowledge City Station

The city center is directly connected to the Nansha Sub-center and the outer city center within 30 minutes, and Guangzhou and the Bay Area cities are directly connected by 60 minutes. In the future, Guangzhou will be upgraded from a bus city to a rail city. Construct a three-level urban rail network of "high-speed subway-fast subway-normal speed subway", strengthen the connection between the city groups and alleviate the pressure on the current rail network.

The "Guangzhou Transportation Development Strategic Plan" puts forward two core indicators of "3060" and "6080". 

The city center refers to the first line of Huangpu Avenue and Dongfeng Road. The 30-minute reach to the outer urban center is mainly supported by the rail network and road network.

30-minute time-space target line: Mainly achieved by 4 high-speed subway lines, using Line 18 to Huadu, Line 22 to Airport Economic Zone, Line 28 to Zengcheng, Line 18/22 to Panyu and Nansha, 37 Line to Knowledge City and Conghua.

60-minute time and space goals: Line 18 / Guangqing Intercity to Qingyuan, Nanguang High Speed Rail to Zhaoqing, Line 18 / Guangzhou-Zhuhai-Macao High Speed Rail to Zhongshan Zhuhai Macau, Guangzhou-Zhuhai Intercity to Jiangmen, Guangzhou-Shenzhen Port High-speed rail to Shenzhen and Hong Kong, Guangzhou-Shanxi high-speed rail to Huizhou. Among them, it takes 30 minutes to reach Dongguan and Foshan by using Line 28.


the city's "6080" passenger transportation target: public transportation accounts for 60% of motorized travel, and rail transportation accounts for 80% of public transportation.


http://www.gz.gov.cn/ysgz/xwdt/ysdt/content/post_5586879.html


----------



## CNGL

No Guangzhou West? It seems something is missing without that.


----------



## lawdefender

CNGL said:


> No Guangzhou West? It seems something is missing without that.


Foshan West Station will perform as west bound station for Guangzhou as there is no need to build another station for wasting money and Foshan West Station will be connected with Foshan and Guangzhou Metro system.


----------



## lawdefender

All stations on the northern extension of Line 8 are capped

https://www.sohu.com/a/367689618_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.9.1579416971273n4BrOVW

As of now, 90% of the civil works in the northern extension of Line 8 have been completed. The main structure of the 13-seater vehicle has been capped (12 have been handed over to the electromechanical industry), and the 13 sections and the access lines have been connected by long rails for system engineering such as power supply. The Baiyun Lake vehicle depot has been completed, and the main substation has officially transmitted power.


----------



## lawdefender

https://www.sohu.com/a/367247609_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.127.1579416971273n4BrOVW


Guangzhou Metro Group Co., Ltd. has conducted an open tender for the Xilang Comprehensive Transportation Hub and its surrounding comprehensive development plan and design.

Xilang Station is located on the south side of the warehouse of Xilang Depot. It is now a ground station for Line 1 and Guangfo Line. In the future, Line 10 and Line 22 will be connected, and it will become a fourth-line rail transit interchange hub. In order to improve the transfer flow line, reduce the transfer distance, and improve the comfort of transfer, and better seamlessly connect with the surrounding rail (tram), buses, P + R parking, non-motor vehicles and other multi-modal transportation systems, Benchmarking the characteristics of an international-level comprehensive transportation hub, it is planned to build Xiqiao Station into an all-weather, barrier-free, integrated vehicle and transportation hub.

The planning scope includes Xilang Station, Xilang Depot, and Xilang Bus Station, The land area is 42.8 hectares. It mainly involves plots AF022121, AF022140 and AF022124.


----------



## lawdefender

On January 20, Guangzhou Bus Group Conghua Bus will invest 15 new pure electric buses into some existing bus lines, and add a "member" from Line 16.
Starting point: Conghua Bus Station-Xihe Town Terminal

The length of the line is 18 kilometers, the fare is 2 yuan, the operating time is 7: 00-18: 00, and the bus runs every 25 minutes.

https://www.sohu.com/a/368073081_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.14.1579524577211SsRSaDg


----------



## Transhumanista

lawdefender said:


> 2023/24 Guangzhou Metro Map (The total operating mileage : more than 800 km )


Thanks for the subway plan. I have been thinking about what could be done to help line 3, because it is pretty stacked. Commuting during rush hours is not easy, my photo taken on Friday evening(late December 2019). 

https://i.imgur.com/llHP66g.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

12 key metro stations in Guangzhou taking body temperature today
2020-01-22 10:00

The operation started on January 22, and the Guangzhou Metro first launched 12 key stations in the network to implement rapid temperature detection. Specific stations are: Airport South, Airport North, Guangzhou Railway Station, Guangzhou North Station, Guangzhou South Station, Guangzhou East Station, Nansha Passenger Port, Hangkou, Tongkou, Conghua Passenger Station, Tianhe Passenger Station, Nanzhou Station.


https://www.sohu.com/a/368365375_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.10.1579677327918hrmUQFD


----------



## lawdefender

The Chinese New Year is approaching. In order to welcome the Year of the Rat in 2020, Guangzhou Bus Group Second Automobile Co., Ltd. has “dressed up” two pure electric buses of “Xiguan Window” and replaced them with “Friendly in the carriage, the Year of the Rat”. "Luck" zodiac theme appearance, greeting the passengers. These two zodiac buses were put on line 193 and 527.

https://www.sohu.com/a/368403863_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.7.1579677327918hrmUQFD


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro: "Three Steps" to restore capacity, daily operations will resume on February 24

https://www.sohu.com/a/372116983_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.48.1581419778150dTGnVUt

From January 22 (the passenger enters the station to measure the body temperature) to February 9, according to the city's guidelines, the general public has reduced their outings, and the subway passenger flow has dropped significantly. In these 19 days, the subway line network has an average daily passenger flow of 1.34 million passengers. Since February, the average daily passenger flow has been only 800,000.


Yesterday (February 10) the passenger flow was 1.267 million. According to the forecast of passenger flow, from February 10 to 24, the daily passenger flow of Guangzhou Metro will gradually rise. In order to do a good job in epidemic prevention and to meet the needs of large passenger flow after the festival, Guangzhou Metro Group has established a "1 + 5 + N" linkage mechanism, that is, the Metro Group epidemic prevention and control headquarters, 5 working groups and full coverage China ’s first-line prevention and control network has adopted a series of measures from two aspects: strengthening epidemic prevention and control and optimizing capacity deployment.


----------



## Swede

Transhumanista said:


> Thanks for the subway plan. I have been thinking about what could be done to help line 3, because it is pretty stacked. Commuting during rush hours is not easy, my photo taken on Friday evening(late December 2019).
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/llHP66g.jpg


That does look very packed, yes. 

As I understand it, the only real solution to such overcrowding is to build another metro line fairly parallel to the overcrowded line. Which might not be popular in areas of a city that don't even have one line yet.


----------



## luacstjh98

Is there any particular reason why lines 4, 5 and 6 use linear motor propulsion?


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou subway: the first three lines under construction officially resumed

Good news from the subway! Recently, subway line 11 from Pazhou to Yuancun shield tunnel, subway line 18 from Shiliugang to Pazhou west shield tunnel, Pazhou west zone to Xuncun shield tunnel, subway line 22 Fanqi middle wind well to The first four construction sites of the Guangzhou Metro, such as the Fanqi No. 2 shield tunnel section, resumed construction and production operations.

http://www.gzonline.net/gznews/20200218/525457.html


----------



## lawdefender

https://www.sohu.com/a/375201312_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.11.1582451072042rMXsVVG


The Guangzhou Metro is continuously adding infrared thermometers. Prior to this, the subway had announced that it had installed 60 units, and currently has nearly 200 units.

The relevant person in charge of the subway said: "Since the fixed thermometer needs to be accepted, it is now on a lot. The number changes every day, but it does not mean that it meets the requirements. At present, even if there is a fixed thermometer, dual-track (fixed + manual) ).


On weekdays last week, the average daily passenger volume of the subway line network was 1.53 million, which is an increase from last week (1.1142 million), but compared with an average daily passenger volume of more than 9 million in 2019.



On February 17, the staff performed environmental sampling on Guangzhou Railway Station, the most densely populated station in Metro Line 2. From the water dispenser outlet of the railway station to the customer seat in the heating observation room, from the toilet faucet to the on-site restaurant ordering touch screen, from the door handle to the escalator handrail, the staff sampled more than 200 key areas, and the results were all negative.

On February 18, the staff went to the Metro Park Qianzhan hub to carry out environmental monitoring and sampling on the subway station cars, people's park, bus station, underground shopping mall, Mayflower Shopping Mall and other places. More than 200 specimens were collected. The results All were negative.


----------



## lawdefender

Jiadu Technology has a number of smart products selected in Guangdong Province's big data, artificial intelligence companies to help the epidemic prevention and resumption of product resource information first batch of lists.

According to Liu Wei, Chairman and CEO of Jiadu Technology, we have successfully developed a series of AI intelligent body temperature face tracking and monitoring equipment and system solutions for large passenger flow epidemic scenarios. Quickly identify the temperature of each person in the crowd, and realize "long-distance non-contact" body temperature monitoring. The system monitors more than 300 people per minute, the temperature measurement distance is within 5-6 meters, and the temperature recognition accuracy reaches ± 0.3 ° C. It has been the first to be used in large enterprises and large communities such as Guangzhou Metro, Changsha Metro, Guangzhou Automobile, Guangzhou Pharmaceutical and other communities.

https://m.mp.oeeee.com/a/BAAFRD000020200223269033.html

https://mp.ofweek.com/ai/a845693027216


----------



## lawdefender

Bus Cloud Brain: Moderate control of bus load rate depends on it

How to keep a distance with others and reduce the risk of cross-infection is the first issue that many citizens consider before traveling. "After all, there is not much space for buses. If there are too many people, is there any potential risk?" Some citizens are worried. In this regard, it is an effective method to ensure that the buses have a suitable load factor. However, unlike long-distance passenger vehicles, buses can be carried on and off, with a large passenger volume and strong fluidity, and there are many stations passing by on the way, making it difficult to monitor in real time. In order to solve this problem, based on the Guangzhou Public Transport Intelligent Cloud Brain Platform (hereinafter referred to as the "Cloud Brain Platform"), Guangzhou Public Transport Group introduced new functions such as automatic early warning of high-density passenger compartments through the analysis and prediction of passenger flow big data. The automation method monitors the full load rate of the carriages to ensure the safety of citizens.


How does "Cloud Brain Platform" monitor the density of buses? According to reports, the "Cloud Brain Platform" builds an AI model by extracting line passenger flow characteristics and historical travel characteristics of boarding passengers, combining with information on passenger congestion at the platform, to achieve accurate prediction and automatic warning of the full load of the carriage, as long as the full load of the carriage exceeds If the alarm value is fixed, the system will immediately issue an "alarm". In addition, not only can the entire line be monitored throughout the entire period, but also the passenger flow situation at specific time periods and shifts. Bus companies can quickly respond to early warnings and adjust capacity in time by adding short-line buses and shuttle buses to control the full load rate.


How to operate the bus frequency is more reasonable, and the "cloud brain platform" high-density passenger automatic warning function provides the basis for the next bus dispatching measures. The reporter learned that during the epidemic, the changes in public passenger flow were very different from the regular passenger flow. According to the relevant person in charge of Guangzhou Public Transport Group, the average daily passenger flow in the central area of the Public Transport Group during the first week of resumption was around 600,000, while the average daily passenger flow in the second week after resumption was 750,000, and the average daily passenger flow on the 20th was around 790,000. In the absence of traces, this requires real-time monitoring through information technology, and enterprises respond quickly.

"Cloud Brain Platform" will also rank each bus line based on the average saturation of the period or the cumulative number of alerts. Through this "ranking", the staff paid attention to the top bus routes, and paid special attention to the frequency of the trains with the full load rate close to the early warning value, in order to take measures in advance to control the full load rate of the cars. According to reports, the "cloud brain platform" high-density passenger automatic warning function has been applied to cover more than 1,000 lines and more than 10,000 buses in the city.

https://www.sohu.com/a/375170577_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.31.1582451072042rMXsVVG













Many companies choose a tailor-made "Resumption of Work and Resale Customized Dedicated Line" to help commute and facilitate employees to work. The company cooperates with the bus group to customize the "Ru Yue" exclusive bus, and employees can swipe their cards at a specific time at a designated station to go directly to their work place.

So far, it has opened the resumed special line for Suzhou Meihua Company, Evergrande Company, Zhaoke Pharmaceutical, Zhujiang Brewery, Conghua Sheet Metal Factory, Yiquan Shanzhuang and other enterprises; since February 10, 85 companies have opened 85 The dedicated line runs 3011 shifts, serving a total of 33787 people, minimizing cross-virus infection.


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou North Railway Station project resuming construction

Guangzhou North Station is located on the Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway of the north-south artery of the China Railway. The planned total station size is 18 platforms and 36 lines of trains , and the planned long-term railway delivery volume can reach 42.88 million passengers. The Beijing-Guangzhou railway, Beijing-Guangzhou-Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway have been opened so far, the Guangzhou-Qingzhou intercity, Guangzhou-Foshan intercity, Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Guangzhou intercity are under construction. , Shaanxi), Guangzhou-Guangzhou high-speed rail (Unicom Guangdong, Fujian, Jiangxi, Zhejiang, Shanghai), and the Gui-Guang-Guangning high-speed rail link (Unicom Guangdong, Guangxi, Guizhou).


The regulatory detailed plan for the Guangzhou North Station area (the hub portal area) was approved at the meeting of the Guangzhou Urban Planning Commission.

The newly added land for the T4 complex (Baiyun International Airport) was clarified, 4 traffic arteries connecting the North Station and the airport were quickly constructed, and underground, ground, and above-ground multi-dimensional three-dimensional stations were built to realize the transfer of various transportation facilities within 8 minutes.

According to the overall plan of the North Station that has been announced and implemented, the advantages of air-rail intermodal transportation will be brought into play, and the science and technology industry and modern service industry will be gathered to enhance the radiation-driven capacity. Modern service industry platform and green ecological station city integrated development zone. The current North Station adopts a core-circle-type land layout pattern. The transportation service area is within 800 meters, the direct pulling area is 800-1500 meters, and the indirect catalytic area is 1500-5000 meters. According to the development rules of the hub area, a comprehensive hub and business office, science and technology R & D, high-end expo, cultural tourism science and technology, waterfront leisure and comprehensive services are formed.

render














































































photos of the project (2020-02)

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3230585&extra=page=1


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu Tram Line 1 has resumed work for a week, and has operating conditions in the first half of the year.

https://www.sohu.com/a/376363233_120053273?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.4.1583066895716bZAUXVy


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Baiyun Station


After five months of competition, the consortium led by the China Railway Siyuan Survey and design Group won the design right for the Guangzhou Baiyun Station.

The consortium innovatively proposed the concept of "retractable stations and breathable squares", which created a fusion and division of the station-city integration model, which better fits the positioning of Baiyun Station's "mainly regular-speed railway long-distance passengers" passenger station positioning. 

It is reported that the size of the station with 11 platforms and 26 train lines, the station construction area is 143,000 square meters, which belongs to the super-large station building. The comprehensive development includes hotel, apartment, office, commercial and other composite functions, with a total area of 479,000 square meters. From the appearance, Guangzhou Baiyun Station looks like a "interlocking" shape. The project layout is based on the square-circle-square relationship. The outer side is the city, the inner side is the station, and there are two breathing squares between the square and the circle. According to the published renderings, Guangzhou Baiyun Station has a strong overall integration, which can effectively divide different functional areas.

*The planned total land area of the project : 2,632,600 square meters
The total construction area : 1,111,200 square meters 
The total investment exceeds RMB 44 billion yuan*

https://www.sohu.com/a/298272015_120027392?spm=smpc.content.share.1.15628896000232rn2g34
http://www.gz.gov.cn/ysgz/jyzc/snzc/content/post_3102300.html

map










render


----------



## lawdefender

Foshan–Dongguan intercity railway resuming construction

https://www.sohu.com/a/377466281_120152148?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.10.15832468528690SjJMbi

Foshan–Dongguan intercity railway, also called the Foguan intercity railway, is an under construction regional railway within Guangdong province, China, between the cities of Foshan, via Guangzhou, to Dongguan. It forms one leg of the Pearl River Delta Metropolitan Region intercity railway network and will provide connections with the Guangzhou–Shenzhen intercity railway, Dongguan–Huizhou intercity railway and local metro systems. It will connect Panyu District, Guangzhou at the major Guangzhou South interchange, tunnelling under the Pearl River through Machong and Hongmei to Wanghong Railway Station providing connections via the Dongguan Rail Transit, the Guangzhou–Shenzhen intercity railway or the Dongguan–Huizhou intercity railway. The length of the railway is 36.681 kilometres. Although this first phase of the project is named Foshan–Dongguan intercity railway, it does not pass through the city of Foshan in any way. The second section of this railway from Guangzhou South to Foshan West Railway Station has been planned, prepared and the line is under construction as the Guangfo intercity railway, the first phase of the Guangzhou–Foshan circular intercity railway. 

It is planned to use domestic CRH6 Intercity EMUs on this railway. Targeting a maximum operational speed of up to 200 km/h. According to the plans, construction was expected to start in 2014, with a construction time of about 5 years. It is expected to open to traffic at some time between 2019 ~ 2025.


----------



## saiho

Line 13 phase II Xiancun Station construction by 炸鸡的咸鱼


----------



## saiho

Line 10 construction by cgr212416


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 18 will be Guangzhou's first all-underground rapid subway with a speed of 160 kilometers per hour. It will connect the four districts of Tianhe, Haizhu, Panyu and Nansha. 

The south extension of metro line 18 will expand to Zhongshan,Zhuhai and the north extension to Qingyuan, three cities near Guangzhou. 

The newly revised Guangzhou City Master Plan has reserved a metro line 18 north extension to Qingyuan City, and will actively strive to include the Guangzhou Metro Line 18 north extension to Qingyuan as a suburban railway into the plan.





__





变市郊铁路？广州地铁18号线有望延伸至清远_城市


省政府在答复中表示，新修编的广州市城市总体规划已预留地铁18号线北延至清远市的通道，将积极争取把广州地铁18号线北延至清远段项目作为市郊铁路纳入规划。 广州地铁18号线将是广州第一条时速160公里的全地下…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Up to now, the civil engineering of Line 22 has been completed by 43%. Of the 8 stations, 2 have their main structures capped, 2 have civil works, and 4 have pre-construction preparations; of the 7 sections, 3 have civil works and 4 have pre-construction preparations. Civil construction works are carried out in the Chentougang parking lot.





__





最新消息，二十二号线最长盾构区间隧道双线贯通_施工


这是全线最长的盾构区间，也是首个实现双线隧道贯通的区间。 由于盾构区间距离长，为提高测量控制精度，确保隧道准确贯通，地铁建设者们根据施工进度进行多次复测，并在盾构掘进中使用陀螺仪定位，感应盾构机位置的变…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

*The world first pure electric buses BTR line installed with 5G technology *

2020-5-13, the  first 5G rapid bus intelligent dispatch pilot line officially opened on the Guangzhou Zhongshan Avenue BRT channel.

The B27 line is a BRT ferry line. The whole line runs in the BRT channel. The total length is 17.4 kilometers (Sports Center Station to Huangpu Passenger Station). Total 22 pure electric buses. The line passes through Zhongshan Avenue and Tianhe Core Business District. Large, with a wide range of services and good test conditions.

The 22 B27 buses used as pilots are all equipped with 5G CPE equipment, passenger flow detection, intelligent scheduling, assisted safe driving equipment, and 176 road high-definition on-board video surveillance equipment. With the support of powerful hardware, the 5G data integration transmission channel was opened for the first time, and vehicle passenger flow, video, scheduling, and security information were transmitted to the background analysis application in real time through the 5G high-speed network, further strengthening front-end data collection and reducing network delays.





































[广东]全国首条！5G快速公交智能调度试点线在广州开跑（图）


[广东]全国首条！5G快速公交智能调度试点线在广州开跑（图）




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## Zaz965

line 6 depot
Line 6 Canton metro Depot . 广州地铁6号线浔峰岗车辆段，摄影：感应板。 by Metro Webzine 地铁族网刊, no Flickr


----------



## lawdefender

Line 14 Chicao Station


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro High -Speed Metro Lines Plan:

All the high-speed metro line at maximum 160 km/h.

1. Line 17 : Foshan(Lunjiao) - Panyu Square - Yuzhu 
(This line connected Foshan and Guangzhou)

2. Line 18 : Zhuhai - Zhongshan - Panyu Square - Pazhou - Guangzhou East Station - Baiyun Airport - Qingyuan
(This line connected 4 cities: Zhuhai, Zhongshan, Guangzhou and Qingyuan)

3. Line 22 : Binghaiwan(Nasha) - Panyu Square - Guangzhou South Station - Fangcun - Baiyun Station - Baiyun Airport

4. line 28 : Foshan New Town - Foshan Station - Fangcun - Pazhou - Yuzhu - Xintang Station - One brach line to Huizhou / One branch line to Dongguan). 
(This line connected 4 cities: Foshan, Guangzhou, Huizhou and Dongguan)

5. Line 37 : Guangzhou East Station - Yuzhu - Knowledge City - Conghua


----------



## kunming tiger

what is the time frame on line 28？


----------



## lawdefender

Line 28 still under planning

According to the plan, the function of Line 28 is to create an east-west city express line, connecting Guangzhou, Foshan, Dongguan, and Huizhou. The main line starts in Foshan City and turns east into Guangzhou. It is reported that the line uses 8-section city trains with a maximum speed of 160 km / h.

The Guangzhou section connects Liwan, Haizhu, Huangpu and Zengcheng in four major districts, covering key development areas such as Baiertan, Pazhou, the second CBD and the eastern development zone along the river.

After passing through Xintang Station, the line extends through Zhongtang and Wanjiang to the urban area of Dongguan. *The total length of the line 28 is about 107.1 kilometers. 

The branch line starts at Xintang Station and extends to Huizhou City District . The total length of the line is about 48 kilometers.*

The main line : blue line (Foshan-Dongguan)
The branch line: dot line (Xingtang - Huizhou)
*







*



最新！广州28号线、狮山空轨…佛山多条新轨道线路走向曝光！-本地新闻-佛山乐居网


----------



## kunming tiger

i expect a similar metro line from shenzhen to intersect with GZ metro line 28 in huizhou city 

will line 28 be similar to line 18 in so far as it will be build and operated by GZ metro but partly funded by the respective cities it passes thru?


----------



## lawdefender

*The first hydrogen fuel cell bus line in Guangzhou: Nangang Toy City - Science City*

According to news from Guangzhou Xiongtao Hydrogen Technology Co., Ltd., on May 28, the first hydrogen fuel cell bus demonstration line in Guangzhou will be officially put into operation in Huangpu District.

The route selects the 388 line of Guangzhou Bus Group Third Bus Co., Ltd. (Nangang International Toys and Gifts City-South Bus Station of Science City) with a mileage of 25 kilometers and an average annual passenger traffic of about 700,000 passengers. It mainly covers the eastern area of the development zone and the Huangpu Administration. Central area, science city and other areas.

It is reported that the first batch of hydrogen energy buses put into operation are Kaiwo brand 10.5-meter hydrogen fuel cell city buses with 90 passengers capacity. The core components such as the engine system are provided by Guangzhou Xiongtao Hydrogen Technology Co., Ltd.

At present, all 15 hydrogen fuel buses have been commissioned, and all have completed 100 kilometers of road tests in good condition.

The fuel cell system power of this batch of hydrogen fuel buses is 48kW, with completely independent intellectual property rights, and the volume specific power density and mass specific power density are leading in China.

The vehicle can be hydrogenated for 10 minutes at a time, and the driving range can reach 400km under working conditions. It has the advantages of high reliability, low hydrogen consumption (hydrogen consumption 5.2kg / 100km), low driving noise, long driving range, and short hydrogenation time. 






黄埔5月28日开通广州首条氢燃料电池公交车：南岗玩具城-科学城_运营


据悉，投入运营的首批氢能源巴士为开沃牌10.5米氢燃料电池城市客车，核载90人，其发动机系统等核心零部件由区内企业广州雄韬氢恒科技有限公司提供。 截至目前，黄埔区新能源产业总体规模已经超过100…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

The last piece of steel box girder of Xintang-Baiyun Airport-Guangzhou north Station intercity railway was successfully hoisted











Xintang-Baiyun Airport-Guangzhou north Station intercity railway

expected to open: 2022

This Intercity Railway is an important part of the Pearl River Delta intercity road network. It is also known as the Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen intercity railway northern extension. It runs from Guangzhou Xintang via Baiyun Airport to Guangzhou North Station, with a total length of 77.7 kilometers. 

There are 13 stations in total including Baiyun Airport T1,T2,T3 station, passing through Guangzhou Huadu District, Baiyun District, Huangpu District and Zengcheng District are the connecting lines of Guangzhou-Qingyuan Intercity railway, Guangzhou-Huizhou Intercity railway and Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity railway.

*After opening to traffic, it takes only 7 minutes from Guangzhou North Station to Baiyun Airport. It takes 20 minutes from Xintang Station to Baiyun Airport and 40 minutes from Baiyun Airport to Shenzhen Airport.








*






__





新进展！新白广城际铁路最后一片钢箱梁吊装成功！_施工


工程部采用一台650吨的吊车进行吊装 对钢箱梁吊装施工方案进行全面细致的评审 新白广城际铁路是珠三角城际路网的重要组成部分，又称穗莞深北延段，从广州新塘经白云机场至广州北站，全长77.7公里，共…




www.sohu.com


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou BRT by resasucch_yellow


----------



## saiho

by 炸鸡的咸鱼
Line 13 Phase 2 Xiancun Station with Line 18 platforms under construction in the background.

 


Huacheng Square North Station

 



Caihongqiao Station interchange between Lines 8, 11 and 13.


----------



## lawdefender

TOD of Zhenlong Depot of Metro Line 21







知识城南真正地铁上盖！镇龙车辆段上盖规划亮相，或将年底面世！_地块


这也是目前广州地铁集团在黄埔区规划的第三个地铁车辆段上盖综合物业。 从交通便利度来看，目前黄埔区三处地铁车辆段上盖物业，属于真正“地铁上盖”的是镇龙车辆段和水西车辆段，上盖体下方分别是镇龙枢纽站、7…




www.sohu.com





The main development body of the metro trains depot is generally operated by a subsidiary of the Guangzhou Metro Group real estate sector, or the Guangzhou Metro Group and other state-owned enterprises jointly share cakes.

The plan shows that the developer of the property is Guangzhou Pinhui Real Estate Development Co., Ltd., the company is a holding subsidiary of Guangzhou Metro Group.

The supporting facilities are also very comprehensive. There are 1 kindergarten with 3 classes, 1 kindergarten with 18 classes, 1 kindergarten with 24 classes, commercial buildings, farmer's meat market, library, and Starry Years senior club .

There are three metro lines at Zhenlong Station, including Line 21 and Line 14 branch line Knowledge City Line (future independent line, line 27), which is now open; one intercity line: The Xintang-baiyun Airport-Guangzhou North Station Intercity is currently under construction and will be opened to traffic by the end of 2021.

render











The main structure of the train deport had been completed, all the buildings in above render will be built on the top of this deport.

photo ( 2020-5-26)


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^
this is a very intelligent solution   

line 7


----------



## lawdefender

The new Huangpu-Dongguan 378 bus line between Guangzhou and Dongguan has been officially opened recently.

There are 24 stops throughout the journey, connecting multiple attractions, and the fare is only 2 yuan.

The total length of the Huangpu Bus Terminal-Dongguan Country Garden Shilijiangwan route is 22 kilometers, of which 11.5 kilometers are in the urban area of Guangzhou and 10.5 kilometers are in the urban area of Dongguan, with 12 pure electric buses (GAC-BYD).













黄埔客运站总站378路新线开通！只需2元，直达东莞多个游玩景点


----------



## saiho

Line 8 North Extension


----------



## lawdefender

*Tianhe Park Station

It is the interchange station of Guangzhou Metro Line 11, Line 13 and Line 21, with a total construction area of 78,600 square meters, known as "the largest metro station in Asia".*


----------



## saiho

Line 8 North Extension by danny004


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro has planned for 21 metro lines + 12 express metro lines + 5 high-speed metro lines (160km/h), with a total mileage of 1808 kilometers (2035)

Guangzhou Metro has 14 metro lines, System length : 514.8 km (2020/6)


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu Tram Line 1 will be opened to traffic in two phases. The first phase of the demonstration section (Beijing Normal University Experimental School Station-Xinfeng Station) is scheduled to open in July 2020; the entire line will be opened to traffic in the first half of next year.


Tram Line 1 has a total length of 37 meters and consists of four trains. The train has a rated capacity of 280 people, a maximum capacity of 360 people, and 50 seats. The body is made of aluminum alloy with a lightweight design, powered by on-board super capacitor energy storage elements, and controlled by an intelligent transportation system.

Compared with the traditional power supply method, the tram adopts hybrid charge and discharge automatic control technology: the use of super capacitors to improve the stability of power supply, to achieve fast charging and quick discharge of the station; the use of lithium titanate batteries to increase the reliability of the extended range and ensure operation Endurance.

After the train enters the station, the charging can be completed within 30 seconds using the time for passengers to get on and off the vehicle; when braking, more than 80% of the braking energy will be recovered to form a super capacitor energy storage to achieve green and efficient recycling.






黄埔有轨1号线首段7月开通，9分钟一趟，票价便宜到爆！_长岭


黄埔观察获悉，有轨1号线示范段初期运营后，高峰期行车间隔可压缩至9分钟，运营最高时速可达70公里每小时，均速约30公里/小时，接近地铁6号线，相当于长岭居多了一条“地铁”。 除了黄埔有轨电车1号线，…




www.sohu.com


----------



## kunming tiger

how large will the guangzhou metro be by the end of 2020?


----------



## lawdefender

*The progress of Guangzhou Metro new lines construction

Release by Guangzhou Metro 

time: 2020-06-05 

12 metro lines, total length of 295.8 km are under construction.*

At present, Guangzhou Metro is advancing the construction of 12 new lines. The overview of each line and the progress of construction are as follows:

1. North Extension of Line 8

The section from Fenghuang Xincun to Cultural Park was opened on December 28, 2019.

Cultural Park-Jiaoxin: The total length of the line is 16.1 kilometres, all of which are underground line. There are 13 stations in total. Among them, Chenjiaci Station transfers to Line 1; Xicun Station transfers to Line 5. Set up one Baiyun Lake depot (the original Chisha depot of Line 8 was adjusted to Line 11). The entire line of vehicles adopts 6-segment A-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h. By the end of May 2020, the civil engineering project had completed 93% of the total. The main structures of 13 stations were all capped and electro-mechanical equipment installation and ancillary structure construction were carried out, Baiyun Lake depot and main substation have reached power connection work stage.

2. West Extension of Line 7

The total length of the line is 13.45 kilometres (including the Shunde section about 11.8 kilometers and the Guangzhou section about 1.65 kilometers). There are 8 stations in total, including Beijiao Xincheng Station and Foshan Line 3, Chencun Station and Guangfo Ring Line, Chencun North Station and Foshan Line 11 and 1 Yifeng Parking Lot. The vehicle adopts 6-segment B-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, civil engineering projects had completed 67% of the total; of the eight stations, five of the main structures have been capped and three are under construction; four of the eight sections are connected and four are under construction.

3. Line 11

The total length of the line is about 44.2 kilometres, all of which are laid underground. A total of 32 stations are installed on the whole line. In addition, a station (city rail Pazhou Station) is built on behalf of it, of which 20 interchange stations and 1 Chisha depot. The vehicle adopts 8 A-type cars and the maximum running speed is 80 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, the civil engineering of the whole line has been completed by 32%; 28 stations are under construction, and the remaining two are under preliminary preparation; 13 sections are under civil construction, and the rest are under preliminary preparation. Civil construction started at the access line of Chisha Depot Chisha Depot is under preparation before construction.

4. Line 18

The total length of the line is 61.3 kilometres, all of which are underground lines, with a total of 9 stations, including 8 interchange stations. One Wanqingsha depot and one Longzhu parking lot will be set up. *The vehicle is designed to operate at a speed of 160 km/h*. As of the end of May 2020, 62% of the civil works on the whole line have been completed; one of the nine stations has been capped, seven stations are undergoing civil works, and one is undergoing preliminary preparations; eight sections are undergoing civil works. Wanqingsha Depot and Longzheng Parking Lot are under construction.

5. Line 22

The total length of the line is 30.8 kilometres, all of which are underground lines, with a total of 8 stations, including 4 interchange stations. There is 1 parking lot in Chentougang. *The vehicle is designed to operate at a speed of 160 km/h*. As of the end of May 2020, the civil engineering of the whole line has been completed by 45%; 2 of the 8 stations have been capped, 3 of them are under construction, and the remaining 3 are under preliminary preparation; among the 7 sections, 3 sections are under construction, and the rest Make preliminary preparations. Chentougang parking lot is under construction.

6. Line 13 Phase II

The total length of the line is 33.5 kilometers, all of which are underground lines. There are 23 stations (all underground stations) in total. *The vehicle adopts 8-segment A-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 100 km/h*. As of the end of May 2020, 12% of the civil engineering works have been completed; 17 stations in civil works, and the remaining 5 have made preliminary preparations; and Huanggang parking lot is undergoing civil works.

7. East Extension of Line 3

The total length of the line is about 9.55 kilometers. There are 4 stations in total, including 1 transfer station and 1 parking lot in Guangzhou Xincheng. *The vehicle adopts 6-segment B-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 120 km/h. *As of the end of May 2020, a total of 7% of the civil engineering works have been completed; 3 of the 4 stations are undergoing civil construction, and the remaining 1 is undergoing preliminary preparation; of the 4 sections, 1 starts civil construction and the remaining 3 are undergoing preliminary preparation . Guangzhou New City parking lot is under preparation before construction.

8. East Extension of Line 5

The total length of the line is 9.8 kilometers, and there are 6 stations (excluding Wenchong Station), including 2 interchange stations and 1 double-post parking lot. The vehicle adopts 6-segment L-shaped vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 90 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, 4% of the civil engineering works had been completed; 2 of the 6 stations were under construction, and the remaining 4 were under preliminary preparation; 3 out of 6 sections were under construction, and the remaining 3 were under preliminary preparation. Civil works are carried out in the Shuanggang parking lot.

9. Line 7 Phase 2

The line has a total length of 21.9 kilometers, all of which are laid underground, with a total of 11 stations, including 8 interchange stations and 1 Shangtang parking lot. The vehicle adopts 6-segment B-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, 11% of the civil engineering works had been completed; 11 stations were all under construction; 4 out of 11 sections were under construction, and the remaining 7 were under preliminary preparation. Jitang parking lot is under preparation before construction.


10. Line 10

The total length of the line is about 19.15 kilometers. A total of 14 stations are set up, all of which are underground stations. Among them, 10 transfer stations are used to dismantle the No. 3 branch line; 1 car depot of Guanggang New City is set up. The vehicle adopts 6-segment B-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, 4% of the 14 civil engineering works had been completed on the whole line; civil engineering was carried out on 4 of the 14 stations, and preparatory work was carried out on the remaining 10; preparatory work was carried out on all 14 sections. Guanggang New City Depot is preparing for construction.


11. Line 12

The total length of the line is 37.6 kilometers, all underground, with a total of 25 stations, 6 of which are constructed by other lines, including 17 transfer stations. There are 1 Chatou depot and 1 parking lot in the south of the university. The vehicle adopts 6-segment A-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 80 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, a total of 5% of the civil engineering works have been completed; 15 of the 19 stations are undergoing civil construction, and the remaining 4 are under preliminary preparation; of the 24 sections, 2 sections are in the middle of the wind shaft for civil construction, Chatou Civil works will be carried out in the depot and the parking lot in the south of University City.

12. Line 14 Phase 2

The total length of the line is 11.9 kilometers, all of which are underground lines, with a total of 8 stations, including 3 transfer stations. This project still uses Dengcun depot and Shihu parking lot for parking and inspection, and there is no new vehicle base.* The vehicle adopts 6-segment B-type vehicles with a maximum operating speed of 120 km/h*. As of the end of May 2020, 6% of the civil works on the whole line have been completed; 4 out of 8 stations are under construction, and the remaining 4 are under preliminary preparation; 1 out of 8 sections are under construction, and the remaining 7 are under preliminary preparation .




http://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/gsgk/jsgk/


----------



## lawdefender

*Line 11- The First Ring Line of Guangzhou Metro

The line forms a 43.2-kilometre (26.8 mi) ring around the edge of the dense central areas of Guangzhou, allowing circumferential and tangential traffic to avoid transferring at the congested city center stations. As such, 19 of the line's 32 stations plan to have transfers with other lines. In addition, the line will act as a distributor for the numerous Pearl River Delta Metropolitan Region intercity railways, and the suburban radial subway lines (Guangzhou Metro Line 14, Line 21, Line 22 and Foshan Metro Line 11) that are expected to terminate at stations on Line 11. *

Expected to open: 2022 

The vehicle adopts 8 A-type cars and the maximum running speed is 80 km/h. As of the end of May 2020, the civil engineering of the whole line has been completed by 32%; 28 stations are under construction, and the remaining two are under preliminary preparation; 13 sections are under civil construction, and the rest are under preliminary preparation. Civil construction started at the access line of Chisha Depot Chisha Depot is under preparation before construction.


----------



## kunming tiger

how many surrounding cities will the Guangzhou Metro connect to in the future?


----------



## maginn

kunming tiger said:


> how many surrounding cities will the Guangzhou Metro connect to in the future?


Foshan, Dongguan, Qingyuan, Zhongshan. Not sure about Huizhou, since that’s pretty far from central Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender

kunming tiger said:


> how many surrounding cities will the Guangzhou Metro connect to in the future?



Check out my reply #1448


----------



## kunming tiger

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou Metro High -Speed Metro Lines Plan:
> 
> All the high-speed metro line at maximum 160 km/h.
> 
> 1. Line 17 : Foshan(Lunjiao) - Panyu Square - Yuzhu
> (This line connected Foshan and Guangzhou)
> 
> 2. Line 18 : Zhuhai - Zhongshan - Panyu Square - Pazhou - Guangzhou East Station - Baiyun Airport - Qingyuan
> (This line connected 4 cities: Zhuhai, Zhongshan, Guangzhou and Qingyuan)
> 
> 3. Line 22 : Binghaiwan(Nasha) - Panyu Square - Guangzhou South Station - Fangcun - Baiyun Station - Baiyun Airport
> 
> 4. line 28 : Foshan New Town - Foshan Station - Fangcun - Pazhou - Yuzhu - Xintang Station - One brach line to Huizhou / One branch line to Dongguan).
> (This line connected 4 cities: Foshan, Guangzhou, Huizhou and Dongguan)
> 
> 5. Line 37 : Guangzhou East Station - Yuzhu - Knowledge City - Conghua


add huizhou to the list.


----------



## kunming tiger

zhaoqing and jiangmen are not mentioned I assume the foshan and zhong shan metros will eventually connect to both of those cities.


----------



## lawdefender

*Happy Birthday to Guangzhou Metro

1992-06-28: Guangzhou Metro founded

1993-12-29: Guangzhou Metro Line 1 construction started

1997-06-28: Guangzhou Metro Line 1 phase 1 opened to public

2020-06-28: Guangzhou Metro system length reaching 514.8 km with 14 lines (ranking 3rd in the world, behind Beijing and Shanghai), 
ridership (2019) reaching 3305.9 millions (ranking 3rd in the world, behind Beijing and Shanghai)









*


----------



## CNGL

Guangzhou metro traces its roots back to the "Project Nine" of 1965. Several attempts of building a metro were made afterwards, but only in 1984 it went ahead. I remember 10 years ago when I joined this forum, Guangzhou metro only had 5 lines and 149 km, with notably line 2 following to course of line 8 to Wanshengwei instead of its current route, and several lines ending short of where they do now (line 2 at Sanyuanli in addition to the the above, line 3 at Guangzhoudong railway station, line 4 at Chebeinan and Jinzhou). Also and due to discrepancies on how to count the Guangzhou-Foshan line (Foshan line 1) I recognize Guangzhou metro at 475 km, that line explaining the 40 km difference.


----------



## lawdefender

CNGL said:


> Guangzhou metro traces its roots back to the "Project Nine" of 1965. Several attempts of building a metro were made afterwards, but only in 1984 it went ahead. I remember 10 years ago when I joined this forum, Guangzhou metro only had 5 lines and 149 km, with notably line 2 following to course of line 8 to Wanshengwei instead of its current route, and several lines ending short of where they do now (line 2 at Sanyuanli in addition to the the above, line 3 at Guangzhoudong railway station, line 4 at Chebeinan and Jinzhou). Also and due to discrepancies on how to count the Guangzhou-Foshan line (Foshan line 1) I recognize Guangzhou metro at 475 km, that line explaining the 40 km difference.


As for the Guangzhou-Foshan line, which is operated by Guangzhou Metro, and officially counted into the Guangzhou Metro System.

In the future, there are more metro lines connecting Guangzhou and nearby cities: Qingyuan, Zhongshan, Zhuhai, Dongguan and Huizhou, these metro lines will all be operated by Guangzhou Metro and will be counted into Guangzhou Metro System officially. 

*So you do not need to attach this issue anymore, just get over it.*


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou BRT by GZ6120SV1


----------



## saiho

The first section of Huangpu Tram Line 1 opened today. Pics by 林宝弘


----------



## CNGL

This is the second tram line to open in Guangzhou, after the Haizhu tram in 2015. For now it connects Xinfeng Lu to the metro network at Changping (line 21), with 7.7 km and 10 stops. It will be extended to Xiangxue by the end of this year, adding another 10 stops. A second line running South from Xiangxue to Nangang is also under construction. If I remember correctly Guangzhou has plans for over 60 tram lines scattered all across the city.


----------



## saiho

AN11G


----------



## saiho

CJ6800G1CHK


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu District Tram Line 5 Phase 1 Project (Metro Town Longxi to Yuyan Road Section) Project starts from Zhenxi West Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 21 in the north and reaches Yuyan Road in Huangpu District in the south. The total length of the line is 14.53 kilometers. The total investment of the project is 2.89 billion yuan. The source of the project funds is the financial funds of Huangpu District. The full investment of financial funds is adopted as the investment method. The construction period is 2020-2023.

Tram line 5 may be implemented in two phases, the first phase is Yuyan Road-Zhenlongxi Metro Station, and it is initially planned to set up 5 stations with a length of about 14.53 kilometers; the second phase is Zhenlongxi Metro Station-Wangcun Metro Station , About 7 kilometers long.

At present, Huangpu District has started construction of tram line 1, 2, 5. The demonstration section of Rail Line 1 (Changping-Xinfeng Road) has been opened, and the whole line will be opened to traffic by the end of 2020; Tram Line 2 (Xiangxue-Nangang) has started construction. 

Overall, it is expected that in the next three years or so, three tram lines and Metro Line 21 will be able to form a "#" shaped closed-loop network.







黄埔有轨5号线进入审批阶段，规划速度连地铁也甘拜下风_镇龙


对此，可以简单估算一下，一期14.53公里预计旅行时间约20分钟，显而易见，这是一个相当美妙的速度了。 有轨5号线站间距长达三四公里，是有轨1号线站间距的5倍左右，在列车出站后的运行过程中，有足够的时间和…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

*The Guangzhou Metro has equipped AED in metro stations for trial and trained certified emergency personnel to use the device.*

The Guangzhou Metro told the media that at present, the Guangzhou Metro is actively preparing for the pilot installation of fully automatic external defibrillators (AED) in metro stations.

In addition, the current metro station ensures that there are no less than 2 persons with "Red Cross Ambulance Card" in each station and shift. Before the doctor arrives, the station staff can take emergency care measures within their power.

Since 2013, the GZ Metro already organizes first-line employees to participate in emergency rescue knowledge and skills training every year, and obtain the "Red Cross Ambulance Card" issued by the Red Cross, valid for three years.

AED is an emergency equipment that can automatically recognize abnormal heart rhythms and give electric shock defibrillation. The success rate of rescuing patients with cardiac arrest is much higher than that of manual cardiopulmonary resuscitation. Its biggest feature is that the user does not need to have a professional background. After a certain period of training, the operator can use the "life-saving artifact".







广州地铁试点设置AED 此前已要求地铁站配备持证急救人员


原标题：广州地铁试点设置AED，此前已要求地铁站配备持证急救人员




m.us.sina.com


----------



## lawdefender

*Before 2025, Guangzhou Metro Group will independently operate about 700 kilometers of intercity railway network in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.*

In order to successfully obtain the intercity railway passenger operational qualification, Guangzhou Metro established the Guangdong Intercity Railway Operation Co., Ltd. to undertake the operation and management of the intercity railway.











打破垄断 首条地方自主城际来了：广州地铁获城际铁路运营资质_手机网易网


轨道世界RailWorld开放｜共享｜价值停靠在广清城际清城站站台上的动车组图/清远发布导读ID：RailWorld打破垄断首条地方自主城际来了：广州地铁获城际铁路运营资质广清城际由广东省独立投资建设，设计时速为200km/h，全长约38km，设置6座车站。



3g.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

The "Rail Transit Integrated Smart Platform-Suiteng OS" (hereinafter referred to as "Suiteng OS") jointly developed by Guangzhou Metro Corporation and Tencent Corporation officially passed the review of scientific and technological valuation. 

Suiteng OS is an operating system that integrates new Internet technologies such as big data and artificial intelligence with rail transit business. It has efficient Internet of Things access, flexible device linkage control, powerful big data computing and processing, and rich industrial components. Microservices and open software integration development capabilities can support panoramic, flexible and efficient operation scheduling of metro lines and stations, and provide passengers with accurate and convenient active services all time.






广州地铁联手腾讯！“行业首创”穗腾OS为智慧轨交助力


近日，由广州地铁公司与腾讯公司联合研发的“轨道交通一体化智慧平台--穗腾OS”正式通过科技成果评审。穗腾OS可支持地铁线网、线路、车站全景式灵活高效的运营调度，为乘客提供全时空精准便捷的主动服务。



m.mp.oeeee.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou-Foshan Metro Line, the first intercity metro line in China, will celebrate its 10th anniversary of opening today.

Statistics show that the Guangzhou-Foshan Metro Line has transported 760 million passengers since its opening. The current average daily passenger ridership is 528,000, and the highest single-day passenger ridership is 670,000.

Guangzhou-Foshan Metro Line was invested by Guangzhou and Foshan， and operated by Guangzhou Metro.

Guangzhou-Foshan Metro Line:
In Guangzhou territory: 17.03 km 
In Foshan territory : 21.47 km










广佛地铁_百度百科


广佛地铁（Guangfo...




baike.baidu.com









广佛地铁十周岁 过半客流是候鸟_广州日报大洋网


国内首条城际快速轨道交通线广佛地铁明日将迎来通车十周年。数据统计显示，广佛地铁自开通以来已运送旅客达7.6亿人次，目前的日均客流为52.8万人次，单日最高客流达67万人次。



news.dayoo.com









广佛地铁迎十周岁生日，每天近40万“候鸟”在这条线上通勤_钟铨


钟铨表示，过去十年，广佛线在地下打造了“一座城”，让两地市民在地下感觉不到两个城市的差别，常来常往，上班在广州，居住在佛山的通勤客流占比非常高，这条线上近6成乘客是“候鸟”。西塱至燕岗站开通后才真正将广州与佛…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu Tram Line 1


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-7


----------



## lawdefender

Changing Station of Metro Line 21

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-7


----------



## saiho

Proposed Line 18 and Line 22 northern extensions by B-306N


----------



## CNGL

Names of the stations, transcripted:
Line 18 North of Guangzhoudong railway station:
Beixi Lu
Dongping railway station
Baiyun Chengshi Zhongxin ("Baiyun City Center")
Konggang Jingji Qu ("Airport Economic Zone")
Fenghuang Nanlu (branch to Guangzhoubei railway station)
Ma'anshan Gongyuan (existing line 9 staton)
Tiangui Lu (extension to Qingyuan beyond this point)

Line 22 North of Bai'etan/Fangcun:
Caihongqiao
Baiyun railway station
Pengbian
Baiyun Chengshi Zhongxin
Konggang Jingji Qu
Renhe (existing line 3 station)
Baiyun Jichang Gaotie Zhan ("Baiyun Airport HSR station")
Jichang T1
Jichang T2


----------



## lawdefender

Metro Stations of Line 8 North Extension ready to open for public






























































__





广州地铁八号线北延段同德即将“解围”，记者今日试乘体验


串联了荔湾和白云的八号线北延段跟现有的八号线车站会有什么不同呢？



news.ycwb.com


----------



## saiho

Metro Stations of Line 8 North Extension ready to open for public 





同德即将“解围”，它有什么亮点呢？


----------



## saiho

Planning for Line 28 an east west rapid railway, basically Guangzhou's RER A connecting Foshan to Guangzhou and Dongguan on the other side. Will use 8 Car type D trains running up to 160km/h every 2.5 minutes in the trunk section. Pic posted by 完美


----------



## CNGL

Finally I get to see a map of line 28, I already knew it was going to be massive. I cannot read the station names and thus I cannot transcript them, unfortunately.


----------



## lawdefender

*The Guangzhou Metro Line 7 adopts the first domestically-made MTC-I CBTC signal system*

This is the first domestic metro signal system with completely independent intellectual property rights. It was jointly developed by the Guangzhou Metro and the China Academy of Railway Sciences. The signal system is the key to the operation of the metro system, like the "brain" that controls the train.

"As the first domestically developed rail transit train control system with a full set of completely independent intellectual property rights, the development and application of the domestic MTC-I CBTC signal system broke through the core technical barriers of foreign countries and filled the domestic technical gaps.

Chinsee core technology of rail transit has made important contributions to the autonomy of core technologies, especially in the current international environment, it is particularly important to master core technologies.” The person in charge of Guangzhou Metro Group said, “Guangzhou Metro will take this opportunity to continue to promote system evolution , to create a market-competitive urban rail signal equipment manufacturing industry chain."

——————————————————

*Metro Trains made in Guangzhou*

Guangzhou CRRC Rail Transit Equipment Co., Ltd., jointly invested by CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., Ltd. and Guangzhou Metro, has an annual assembly capacity of 350 vehicles.

In recent years, it has gradually shown its skills, from a few trains production to independent trial production to mass production. In the end, the important goal of "Made in Guangzhou" for all the trains on Line 7 was realized for the first time, making train production more localized, technically more mature, and service response faster.


As the same type B car, compared with "Big Brother" Line 3, Line 7 trains have adopted weight-reduction measures for the weight of the entire train, such as using lighter materials for cold protection and changing the battery box from a vertical type. For the horizontal type, the overall weight is reduced by nearly 900 kg per train. Moreover, the level of localization of trains is higher. The traction system and braking system are the first 80km/h speed B cars of Guangzhou Metro to use localized equipment in batches, and the 9 key subsystems are produced by domestic suppliers. 

The localization rate of the entire project is over 90%. The metro vehicles and new trams produced by the company occupy an important position in cities such as Guangzhou and Shenzhen. In addition to vehicle manufacturing, it has also undertaken a number of maintenance and overhaul services for Guangzhou Metro, Guangzhou Tram Company, and Shenzhen Metro.

—————————————————-

As of the first half of 2020, the operating mileage of railways in Guangdong Province has reached 4,718 kilometers, of which 2,100 kilometers of railways with speeds of 200 kilometers per hour and above are among the best in the country.

According to the person in charge of Guangdong Pearl River Delta Intercity Rail Transit Co., Ltd., the Greater Bay Area has initially formed a "two vertical and one horizontal" intercity railway network. The intercity lines that have been built or are under construction are from west to east, including Guangzhou-Foshan-ZhaoQing intercity rail, Foshan-Dongguan intercity rail, Guangzhou-Huizhou Intercity Rail, from north to south there are Guangzhou- Qingyuan, Guangzhou-Foshan , Guangzhou-Zhuhai,, Xintang-Baiyun Airport-Guangzhou North Station, , Guangzhou-Shenzhen, and other intercity lines, forming an "A"-shaped intercity transportation network.


According to the plan, the railway network of the Greater Bay Area will fully cover the central cities and node cities of the Greater Bay Area and key metropolitan areas such as Guangzhou and Shenzhen from the near term to 2025; in the long term, the railway network of the Greater Bay Area will cover 100% of the county level and above by 2035. 

In the recent construction arrangements, the plan proposes the construction of 13 intercity railways and 5 hub projects, with a total mileage of about 775 kilometers and a total investment of about 474.1 billion yuan. The Greater Bay Area is expected to form a city with strengthened main axis, regional coverage, and hub connections. International Railway Network. The time and space distances of various places are constantly shortening, and the Greater Bay Area is becoming "smaller".


Guangzhou Metro currently operates a local line network with a total mileage of 515 kilometers. Looking to the future, the Guangzhou Metro is expected to have an operating mileage of 800 kilometers in 2023, and the total long-term planned subway mileage of major cities in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area will reach 4,263 kilometers.






地铁“中国脑” 列车“广州造_广州日报大洋网


出行日趋便利的背后，折射的正是广州轨道交通产业的精心布局和蓬勃发展。据悉，2019年广州市轨道交通产业增加值171.86亿元，增长6.2%，营收近900亿元，预计今年营收将超1000亿元，明年有望达到1200亿元。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou South Station


----------



## lawdefender

The Longzhen Parking Lot of Guangzhou Metro Line 18, which was built by China Railway 11th Bureau, will soon be capped.

The parking lot covers an area of about 210,000 square meters and resembles a giant guitar lying on the banks of the Pearl River. It is mainly responsible for the parking, daily maintenance, train inspection and weekly inspection of subway vehicles.

Metro Line 18 connects the downtown area of Guangzhou and Nansha Free Trade Zone, with a designed maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour.
















__





广州地铁18号线、22号线北延段车站方案披露 分别设7、9站


工期安排于明年9月全线开始分阶段土建施工，于2028年12月底基本建成。



news.ycwb.com


----------



## lawdefender

The north extension section of Line 18 (Guangzhou east to Huadu Tiangui) has a total length of 38.5km and is all underground line . There are 7 stations, including 7 transfer stations, with an average distance of 5.5km between the stations and the Guangzhou-Qingyuan intercity connecting line is about 7.5km long, and there is 1 depot on the whole line (shared with Fangcun to Baiyun Airport intercity). It adopts a D-type train with a maximum design speed of 160km/h.


The north extension section of Line 22 (Fangcun to Baiyun Airport) has a total length of 40.2km and is fully underground. There are 9 stations (including 1 reserved station). The average distance between stations is 4.3km. The whole line has 1 depot (and Guangzhou East to Huadu Tiangui Intercity Sharing), using the city area D car, the maximum design speed is 160km/h.


Blue Line: Line 22
Red Line : Line 18














站点方案首度曝光！18号线北延7站，22号线北延9站_广州日报大洋网


升级为城际之后，18、22号线北延段车站方案首度曝光！18号线北延段（现广州东至花都天贵城际）全长38.5公里，设7座车站，22号线北延段（现芳村至白云机场城际）长约40.2公里，设9座车站。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## DarkShark

Whats the construction timeline for those two expansions?


----------



## CNGL

I see they are planning several additional lines in Huadu and its horrible underground (line 9 got severely delayed due to that). Too bad I cannot zoom in that map and I have to go blind, but I can discern several lines in the 30s and even a line numbered... 41 .

BTW, I actually confused DT3/FB3 (Baiyun Chengshi Zhongxin) with Jiahewanggang, which is to the South-Southeast.


----------



## lawdefender

DarkShark said:


> Whats the construction timeline for those two expansions?


The north extension of Line 18 & 22 will be completed at the end of 2028 according to the plan.









广州地铁18号线北延段和22号线北延段计划2028年底基本建成


广州地铁18号线北延段和22号线北延段计划2028年底基本建成



gd.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

新进展！广州南站至机场仅半小时，广佛东环城际首个隧道贯通_施工


11月15日晚，珠三角城际铁路广佛环线广州南站至白云机场段（简称“广佛东环”）飞来岭隧道顺利贯通，标志着广佛东环建设取得新突破。 金融城站作为广佛东环的一个枢纽站，近日也迎来施工筑底的新进展。枢纽建…




www.sohu.com





First Tunnel of Guangzhou -Foshan Ring Intercity Railway East Section Opened Through


the Feilailing Tunnel










The Guangzhou-Foshan Ring Intercity Railway East Section has a total length of 46.75 kilometers and the design speed of 160 kilometers per hour. There are 8 stations on the entire line. It will only take half an hour from Guangzhou South Railway Station to Baiyun Airport.

There are 8 stations on the whole line, namely Dashi Station, Science Center Station, Pazhou Station, Financial City Station, Wisdom City Station, Longdong Station, Dayuan Station and Taihe Station. Taihe Station is an elevated station and the rest are underground stations.

The Guangzhou-Foshan Ring Intercity Railway will adopt metro system format to operate and the operator is Guangzhou Metro.


Total length of the Ring Railway: 192.97 km

the section from Guangzhou North Station to Baiyun Airport will be opened at the end of 2020.

The Guangzhou-Foshan Ring Intercity Railway Map

major stations on the ring : GZ south staton - Baiyun Airport - GZ north station - Foshan west station - GZ south station


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by NgaiHoLam from ditiezu

2020-11-26

Line 8 

the color of the station name plate is the theme color of the metro station


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by Jason 130 from ditiezu

2020-11-26

Line 8 north extension opening day


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 13号线二期工程 from ditiezu

2020-11-27

Line 8 and stations


----------



## CNGL

I still don't have clear the nature of the Guangzhou-Foshan Ring line. It will be operated by a subsidiary of Guangzhou Metro, but it is also a regular railway (as opposed to a metro line). Regardless of that, I'd like they make it 150 meters longer, so it would exactly match the distance I have to one of my favorite towns xD.


----------



## lawdefender

In 2019, Guangzhou revenue income of land sale reached RMB 186.4 billion.

By 2020-11, Guangzhou revenue income of land sale already reached RMB 205.59 billion.


Most of the income from land sale goes to the city infrastructure development.

*In 2019, total investment of Guangzhou Metro Lines construction reached RMB 77.8 billion(USD 11.78 billion).*


2019 Guangzhou registered population : 15.3059 million
2017 Guangzhou registered population : 14.4984 million
2015 Guangzhou registered population : 13.5011 million
2013 Guangzhou registered population : 12.9268 million
2011 Guangzhou registered population : 12.7514 million
2009 Guangzhou registered population : 11.8697 million

From 2009 to 2019, Guangzhou registered population increased 3.4362 million.

By 2029，Guangzhou registered population expected to increase to 20 million more or less.

However, unregistered population of Guangzhou is very difficult to have the accurate data as they are the visitors for deferent purposes.

*In 2019, Guangzhou is a mega city with a population of more than 22 million actually managed and served. unregistered population of Guangzhou is about 6 to 7 million.


Steady population increase (over 400,000 per year), enough funding to Guangzhou Metro Lines construction from income of land sale, are the main factors to support the expansion of Guangzhou Metro System every year.


According to the metro lines construction progress:

By the end of 2021, Guangzhou Metro System length will be more than 600 km.

By the end of 2023, Guangzhou Metro System length will be more than 800 km.*


----------



## lawdefender

More than 1,000 Pure electric buses will soon be put into operation in Guangzhou

Recently, Guangzhou Public Transport Group will put more than 1,000 pure electric buses into operation, and the transportation company's traffic inspection station will undertake the task of licensing the batch of new vehicles and carry out one-stop licensing service.

Starting from November 16th, special personnel will be assigned to form a project working group to implement specific tasks. Among them, the first group is responsible for on-site vehicle rubbing and photographing work; the second group goes to Hualong and Liwan vehicle administration offices to carry out relevant work full-time; the third group is composed of logistic workers, who take turns to support the online appointment of auxiliary vehicles.

In addition, traffic inspection stations strengthen dynamic communication. Maintain good communication with the group's subordinate units, vehicle management departments and manufacturers, organize them to go to the vehicle management department for licensing procedures according to units and models, and greatly improve work efficiency.

*By the end of 2020, there are more than 10,000 pure electric buses operating in Guangzhou.*




https://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/202011/28/139995_53670966.htm


----------



## lawdefender

__





广州地铁 全程为你--公司新闻






www.gzmtr.com






*Guangzhou-Qingyuan Intercity Railway and Guangzhou East Ring Intercity Railway opened to public today*

Source: Guangzhou Metro
Time: 2020-11-30

The *Guangzhou-Qingyuan Intercity Railway* is 38.2 kilometers long and has 6 stations. Among them, Huadu Station and Letong Station are ground stations, Shiling Station, Yinzhan Station, Longtang Town Station, and Qingcheng Station are elevated stations.
*The maximum speed is 200 km/h.*

The Guangzhou East Ring Intercity is 22.6 kilometers long and has 4 stations. Huadu Station is the ground station, Huacheng Street Station, Huashan Town Station, and Baiyun Airport North Station are underground stations. Huadu Station is an interchange station for the two railways. In addition, you can transfer to Guangzhou North Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 9; Baiyun Airport North Station can transfer to Airport North Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 3. .
*Guangzhou East Ring Intercity maximum speed is 160 km/h.

There are toilets, water dispensers and other facilities on the trains, as well as power connections and WIFI network coverage.


Guangzhou-Qingyuan Intercity Railway and Guangzhou East Ring Intercity Railway are operated by Guangzhou Metro in metro format. *

Every day at 6:15 , there is a direct express train (the intermediate station only stops at Huadu Station)from Qingcheng Station to Baiyun Airport North Station, and the rest of the trains will stop at every station. 
From Qingcheng Station to Huadu Station, travel time of direct express train is about 16 minutes, and the travel time of the trains stopping every station is about 33 minutes; 
Huadu Station to Baiyun Airport North Station, travel time of direct express train is about 14 minutes , and the travel time of the trains stopping at every station is about 21 minutes.



*







*






























Huadu Station










Qingcheng Station


----------



## kunming tiger

i assume that these lines are not classified as urban rail?


----------



## DarkShark

Why are Huadu and Guangzhou North not one single station?


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou - Foshan Rail Transit System Planning Map 2023/24

created by fugchung from ditiezu

including: metro lines, tram lines, intercity railways


----------



## Munwon

*According to the metro lines construction progress:

By end of 2021, Guangzhou Metro System length will be more than 600 km.

By end of 2023, Guangzhou Metro System length will be more than 800 km.* 

Thats insane number. By 2023 GZ will have more metro length than London and NYC combined!


----------



## Transhumanista

lawdefender said:


> In 2019, Guangzhou revenue income of land sale reached RMB 186.4 billion.
> 
> By 2020-11, Guangzhou revenue income of land sale already reached RMB 205.59 billion.
> 
> 
> Most of the income from land sale goes to the city infrastructure development.
> 
> *In 2019, total investment of Guangzhou Metro Lines construction reached RMB 77.8 billion(USD 11.78 billion).*
> 
> 
> 2019 Guangzhou registered population : 15.3059 million
> 2017 Guangzhou registered population : 14.4984 million
> 2015 Guangzhou registered population : 13.5011 million
> 2013 Guangzhou registered population : 12.9268 million
> 2011 Guangzhou registered population : 12.7514 million
> 2009 Guangzhou registered population : 11.8697 million
> 
> From 2009 to 2019, Guangzhou registered population increased 3.4362 million.
> 
> By 2029，Guangzhou registered population expected to increase to 20 million more or less.
> 
> _However, unregistered population of Guangzhou is very difficult to have the accurate data as they are the visitors for deferent purposes._
> 
> *In 2019, Guangzhou is a mega city with a population of more than 22 million actually managed and served. unregistered population of Guangzhou is about 6 to 7 million.
> 
> 
> Steady population increase (over 400,000 per year), enough funding to Guangzhou Metro Lines construction from income of land sale, are the main factors to support the expansion of Guangzhou Metro System every year.
> 
> 
> According to the metro lines construction progress:
> 
> By end of 2021, Guangzhou Metro System length will be more than 600 km.
> 
> By end of 2023, Guangzhou Metro System length will be more than 800 km.*


A similar situation is in Shenzhen.
We'll see what the 2020 census show. 








What is the size of Shenzhen's population?


Beijing has designated Shenzhen a model socialist city with special powers to make reforms, but the exact size of the city, a key to determining progress, appears to be a mystery.




www.scmp.com


----------



## CNGL

One thing that baffles me is that there are now two different railway stations side by side. Huadu and Guangzhoubei (a.k.a. Guangzhou North). I wonder if that is due to different operators (China Railway Guangzhou and Guangdong Intercity Railway), but that shouldn't be an excuse.


----------



## lawdefender

The Intercity Railway Huadu Station and the Guangzhou North Station of the National Railway are indeed at the same location but are different stations.

The East section of Guangzhou North Railway Station (Beijing-Guangzhou ordinary Railway and Beijing-Guangzhou high speed Railway, belong to the National Railway System ) is called Guangzhou North Railway Station.

The West Section of Guangzhou North Railway Station (Guangzhou Intercity Railway) is called Huadu Station.

There is a viaduct in the station connecting with the two sections, but it is currently closed now. So it is currently not possible to get from the East section to the West section.

Riding on Metro Line 9, getting off 9/03 station to Huadu Station (Intercity Railway), getting off 9/04 station to Guangzhou North Station ( Beijing-Guangzhou High Speed Railway/ Ordinary Railway)










At present, Guangzhou North Railway Station and its surrounding areas are still undergoing further development and expansion. More railways will be introduced here in the future. At the same time, a business district will be built around Guangzhou North Railway Station.

According to the planning renderings of Guangzhou North Railway Station business district, we can see the future of Guangzhou The North Station will be built as a unified station building. Whether the intercity railways and national railways can be directly connected in the future and the two are in one name, it needs further observation.



头条文章



Guangzhou North Station future planning render












At the ticket gate of Baiyun Airport North Station, the left side is the Guangzhou Metro gate, and the right side is the National Railway gate.









Guangdong Intercity Red Panel Gate










National Railway's blue panel gate




















Platform of Baiyun Airport North Station









Huadu Station


















Great Bay Area Intercity Railway Map


----------



## Frenchlover

lawdefender said:


> The Intercity Railway Huadu Station and the Guangzhou North Station of the National Railway are indeed at the same location but are different stations.
> 
> The East section of Guangzhou North Railway Station (Beijing-Guangzhou ordinary Railway and Beijing-Guangzhou high speed Railway, belong to the National Railway System ) is called Guangzhou North Railway Station.
> 
> The West Section of Guangzhou North Railway Station (Guangzhou Intercity Railway) is called Huadu Station.
> 
> There is a viaduct in the station connecting with the two sections, but it is currently closed now. So it is currently not possible to get from the East section to the West section.
> 
> At present, Guangzhou North Railway Station and its surrounding areas are still undergoing further development and expansion. More railways will be introduced here in the future. At the same time, a business district will be built around Guangzhou North Railway Station.
> 
> According to the planning renderings of Guangzhou North Railway Station business district, we can see the future of Guangzhou The North Station will be built as a unified station building. Whether the intercity railways and national railways can be directly connected in the future and the two are in one name, it needs further observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 头条文章
> 
> 
> 
> Guangzhou North Station future planning render
> View attachment 799922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the ticket gate of Baiyun Airport North Station, the left side is the Guangzhou Metro gate, and the right side is the National Railway gate.
> View attachment 799926
> 
> 
> Guangdong Intercity Red Panel Gate
> View attachment 799927
> 
> 
> 
> National Railway's blue panel gate
> View attachment 799928
> 
> 
> View attachment 799929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform of Baiyun Airport North Station
> View attachment 799930
> 
> 
> Huadu Station
> View attachment 799931
> 
> 
> View attachment 799933
> 
> 
> Great Bay Area Intercity Railway Map
> View attachment 800005


Anyway, it's very confusing for people who doesn't know the diffrence between "Huadu" and "GZ North station". It's obvious that should be called the same way. In Paris, there is also 2 stations in Montparnasse Station : "Montparnasse", and "Montparnasse Pasteur" which is 400m away above the tracks. They of course maintained the name Montparnasse known by everybody but adding the name of the closest subway station, Pasteur.

@lawdefender. Could you explain the colours on your last map to help comprehension please ?


----------



## saiho

Blue is under construction, red is approved.


----------



## Frenchlover

saiho said:


> Blue is under construction, red is approved.


And the dotted green and grey ?


----------



## micro

And what are those lines? Metro or railway?


----------



## kunming tiger

intercity or MSR


----------



## lawdefender

粤港澳大湾区城际铁路建设规划获批，近期总投资4741亿元_枢纽


近期到2025年，大湾区铁路网络运营及在建里程达到4700公里，全面覆盖大湾区中心城市、节点城市和广州、深圳等重点都市圈；远期到2035年，大湾区铁路网络运营及在建里程达到5700公里，覆盖100%县…




www.sohu.com





*Great Bay Area Intercity Railway Map


cities including : Macau, Zhuhai, Zhongshan, Jiangmen, Foshan, Zhaoqing, Qiangyuan, Guangzhou , Dongguan, Huizhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong*

railway line remarks (at the right corner of the map)

from top to bottom:

1. Intercity railway lines in operation ————operation speed 160 -200 km/h
2. Intercity railway lines U/C (Guangzou-Qingyuan Intercity railway opened on 2020-11-30, Guangzhou east Ring Intercity railway (Huadu-Baiyun Airport) section opened on 2020-11-30)
3. Intercity railway lines in approved plan
4. Intercity railway lines in future plan
5. Ordinary railway lines in operation —————operation speed 60-140 km/h
6. High Speed railway lines in operation————-operation speed 250-350km/h
7. High Speed railway lines under planning and U/C


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Daily Ridership of 2020-11

Data source: Guangzhou Metro

Diagram produced by cgr212416 from ditiezu

Orange line: Daily Ridership (unit: 10,000)


----------



## lawdefender

*The phase 4 planning of Guangzhou Metro (2025-2030)*

All the metro lines U/C will be completed by 2023/24.
————————————-

All the new lines planning subjected to the approval by the National D&R Commission, and will be adjusted from time to time before the formal approval.

L6 North: 2 stations / 3.2km
L10 East: 5 stations / 6.2km
L15-1: 10 stations / 16.4km
L19-1: 22 stations / 34.7km
L 20 South: 8 stations /11.2km
L 20 East: 1 station / 2km
L 23:19 Station / 40.1km
L 25-1: 18 stations / 27.3km
L 26-1: 24 stations / 57.4km

L16-1: 23.9km
L 20-2: 16.9km
L 24-2: 14.4km
L 25-2: 12.3km
L 23-South : 2.5km

*Total length under planning: 268.5 km

Map of new lines under planning(2025-2030)*

produced by dongfeng2010 from ditiezu
*







*


----------



## CNGL

Well, that is just speculation. There's the 3rd phase revision before, which adds line 24 (Jiniantang to Guangzhoubei/Huadu railway stations, 31.6 km and 18 stations) and extensions at both ends of line 8 (Washengwei to Lianhua and Baiyun Hu Jiaoxin to Jiangfu, totalling 27.4 km and 11 stations) to the short-term plans; in addition to line 28 and the northern sections of lines 18 and 22, approved in the separate intercity railway plan, thus casting doubts over their nature.


----------



## micro

lawdefender said:


> *Map of new lines under planning(2025-2030)*
> produced by dongfeng2010 from ditiezu
> *
> View attachment 811357
> *


Is this fantastic map available in higher resolution?


----------



## lawdefender

micro said:


> Is this fantastic map available in higher resolution?


Not available yet.


----------



## lawdefender

*Hualinsi Buddhist Temple 8/13 ------ The only metro station with fully curved platform in GZ Metro*

photo by 飞奔骏马love from ditiezu


----------



## lawdefender

The Foshan-Dongguan Intercity Railway laying tracks cross the line

Expected to open for public: H1 2021

The Foshan-Dongguan Intercity Railway is 36.681 kilometers. The whole line has 7 stations: Guangzhou South Station, Changlong Station, Panyu Avenue Station, Guanqiao Station, Lianhua Station, Machong Station and Dongguan West Station. The operating speed is 200 km/h. *The whole line will be operated by Guangzhou Metro in metro format. *



The starting point of the line is Guangzhou South Railway Station, which can reach Foshan, Zhongshan, Jiangmen, Zhuhai, etc.; the Pazhou branch line under construction is introduced through Lianhua Station to reach Guangzhou city center; eastward can reach Dongguan city center and Huizhou city, and northward can reach Guangzhou east Station, Baiyun Airport and Guangzhou North Station, etc., heading south to Humen, Chang'an, Shenzhen Airport, etc.
















佛莞城际铁路又有进展！番禺大道站全部封顶_车站


在番禺大道站靠近信业悦都汇处，车站右线盾构吊出口及左线盾构吊出口已经用钢筋混凝土封顶，通风口已经完工，施工人员正在清理施工面的杂物、回填地面；在番禺大道站靠龙美村处，车站左线和右线盾构吊装口也已完成…




www.sohu.com





Intercity railways connecting map

Blue line: Guangzhou-Shenzhen ordinary railway (in operation)
Red line (the left section of the map) : Foshan-Dongguan Intercity railway (expected to operation H1 2021)
Blue line ( the right section of the map): Dongguan–Huizhou intercity railway (in operation)
Red line (in the middle of the map) : Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity railway (in operation)


----------



## lawdefender

After the opening of the northern extension of Line 8, the average daily passenger flow of the Guangzhou Metro reached 9 million, reaching 9,052,100 passengers, returning to 96% of the same period last year. 

This past Friday, the total number of passengers on the line and network reached 9.973 million. There is no suspense that the number of passengers in a single day will exceed 10 million. 

At present, the No. 8 line of the north extension section is still in the passenger flow cultivation period. The daily passenger flow has reached a new high of 984,100 passengers, and it will soon become the seventh million-level passenger flow line of the Guangzhou Metro.






八号线北延段开通，广州地铁日均客流重上900万大关_广州日报大洋网


八号线北延段开通后，广州地铁日均客流量重上900万大关，达905.21万人次，恢复至去年同期的96%。刚刚过去的这个星期五，线网总客运量更是高达997.3万人次，本月单日客流再破千万已无悬念。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Last Monday (November 30) Guangzhou-Qingyuan and Guangzhou East Ring Intercity Railway operated by Guangzhou Metro opened. The passenger flow exceeded 10,000 on the first day. The top three stations in passenger traffic were Qingcheng Station and Huadu Station. , Baiyun Airport North Station. In the following days, the passenger flow was roughly between 8,000 and 10,000.

The reporter learned from Guangzhou Metro that on December 5 (Saturday), the passenger flow of Guangzhou-Qingyuan and Guangzhou Donghuan Intercity Railway reached a new high since the opening, with a total passenger flow of 17,000, of which 13,000 were for Guangzhou-Qingyuan and 4, 000 were for Guangzhou East Ring.






八号线北延段开通，广州地铁日均客流重上900万大关_广州日报大洋网


八号线北延段开通后，广州地铁日均客流量重上900万大关，达905.21万人次，恢复至去年同期的96%。刚刚过去的这个星期五，线网总客运量更是高达997.3万人次，本月单日客流再破千万已无悬念。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

According to the latest construction progress of the new line of the Guangzhou Metro, there are currently 3 lines in the track laying stage, namely the west extension of Line 7, Line 18 and Line 22.

As of the end of November, the civil works of the west extension section of Line 7 (Guangzhou South Railway Station to Midea Avenue) had been completed by 81%. The main structures of the eight stations have been fully capped, and the eight sections have been fully connected. On December 5, the west extension section of Line 7 held the first track laying ceremony at the Lintou track laying base in Shunde, Foshan, announcing that the line has officially entered the track laying stage.

The civil engineering of Line 18 (Wanqingsha to Guangzhou East Station) has completed 84% of total. Of the 9 stations, 6 have been capped, 2 are undergoing civil construction, and 1 (Guangzhou East Station) has not started; among 8 sections, One has been completed, six are under civil construction, and one section has not yet started. Some stations have entered the site for station decoration and electrical and mechanical installation. On July 10 this year, the line officially entered the track laying stage. 


Cumulative completion of civil works of Line 22 (Panyu Square to Bai'etan) is 55%. Among the 8 stations, 4 have been capped, 2 are undergoing civil construction, and the remaining 2 have not yet started; out of 7 sections, 2 have been completed Throughout, 2 are under civil construction, and the remaining 3 sections have not yet started. A total of 5 shield machines are under construction. Electrical and mechanical installation of Chentougang parking lot. On September 10 this year, the track began to be laid.






八号线北延段开通，广州地铁日均客流重上900万大关_广州日报大洋网


八号线北延段开通后，广州地铁日均客流量重上900万大关，达905.21万人次，恢复至去年同期的96%。刚刚过去的这个星期五，线网总客运量更是高达997.3万人次，本月单日客流再破千万已无悬念。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Flower vending machines have been introduced in some stations of the Guangzhou Metro

There is a flower vending machine at Chen Clan Academy and Fangcun Subway Station now. This machine is slightly larger than ordinary beverage vending machines. The transparent glass cabinet is divided into 4 layers and 12 cells, and each barrel contains a small Bunches of different kinds of flowers, such as roses, daisies, sunflowers, etc., are priced from 5.98 yuan to 9.98 yuan, and there is a special flower for only 3.98 yuan.

To keep the bouquet fresh, the roots of each flower are inserted in a small water bottle similar to a test tube. Kraft paper bags are also provided at the bottom of the machine screen for customers to pack flowers.

After operating according to the on-screen prompts, it was discovered that the cabinet door would automatically open after scanning the code using WeChat and enabling the automatic deduction function. Consumers can choose freely, even pick up flowers and smell them before deciding whether to buy them. After choosing the flowers, you can directly pay by operating on your mobile phone. The whole process is very convenient.






浪漫！广州地铁新变化，就在荔湾这两个站！_鲜花


目前，在陈家祠和芳村地铁站各有一台鲜花自动售卖机，该机器比普通的饮料自动售卖机稍大，透明的玻璃柜里被分为4层12格，每个桶里都放着一小束不同种类的鲜花，如玫瑰、小雏菊、向日葵等，价格在5.98元—9…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

*Line 18 planning to connected with the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge*


According to the plan, the southern extension of Line 18 will be divided into a main line and a branch line. The main line goes to Zhuhai, and the branch line goes to Zhongshan. Currently, it is studying to connect to the port of the artificial island of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge to connect Guangzhou, Hong Kong and Macao. Guangzhou Metro is conducting an open tender for the preliminary research project of the station complex of the Guangzhou Metropolitan Circle Line (Guangzhou Section) of the Greater Bay Area.

This tender shows that there are two ending points in the southern extension of Line 18: Zhongshan Road and Artificial Island. Zhongshan Road is located in the center of Zhongshan. Another terminal artificial island of the southern extension of Line 18 is the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge Zhuhai Highway Port (hereinafter referred to as the artificial island port). The Zhuhai Municipal Bureau of Natural Resources recently invited public tenders to study planning plans.






从番禺坐地铁直达港珠澳大桥？地铁18号线拟延伸，一线连通穗港澳！_广州


根据广州市政府官网公布的2019年重点工作落实情况，截至去年第四季度，广州已成功争取将南沙至珠海中山城际（原18号线延伸线）项目纳入《粤港澳大湾区（城际）铁路建设规划（上报稿）》。广州地铁正就大湾区…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Stations with connecting passageways to most shopping malls:

1. Tiyu Xilu Station (6 malls): Teem Mall, Guangzhou Department Store Zhongyi, Fashion Tianhe, Tianhe Festival Walk, Tianhe Express, Victory Plaza

2. Gongyuanqian Station (5 malls): CTS Commercial City, Animation Star City, Jaden Metropolis, Mayflower Commercial Plaza, Parkway Plaza

3. Zhujiang New Town station （4 malls): Guangzhou IFC, Huachenghui, G.T. Land Plaza, K11


----------



## lawdefender

Baiyun Apollo will introduce driverless bus and taxi in Guangzhou next year


The cooperation project between Baidu Apollo and Guangzhou Huangpu is expected to be officially delivered in April next year. This means that after the project is completed and delivered, both the driverless bus and driverless taxi businesses will officially land in Guangzhou.







百度无人驾驶公交车首次对外展示 预计明年可以落地广州及重庆


百度无人驾驶公交车首次对外展示 预计明年可以落地广州及重庆



finance.sina.com.cn





This bus is equipped with 4 lidars, 7 camera modules and 6 millimeter wave radars.



















robotaxi from Baiyun Apollo


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu District will build tram lines 3, 5 and 9.

It is understood that Huangpu will implement the "One-Hour Bay, Half-Hour Access" project, promote the construction of Huangpu High-speed Railway Station and Knowledge City High-speed Railway Station, open the world's first unmanned route from Knowledge City to Nansha, and accelerate the passage of Innovation Avenue. The construction of tram lines 3, 5, and 9 will integrate into the Greater Bay Area in one hour and reach the four major areas in half an hour.

On September 26, Huangpu Tram Line 1 was fully completed for a trial run. Tram Line 1 is about 14.4 kilometers long, with 19 stations in the near future, and 1 ground station reserved in the long term. The line starts from Xiangxue and is laid along Kailuo Avenue, Xiangxue Avenue, Shuixi Road, the planned outer ring road, the west side of the Second Zong Road of Beijing Normal University, and Yongshun Avenue, and finally Yonghe Xinfeng. The average distance between stations is about 0.75 kilometers, the maximum distance between stations is about 1.3 kilometers, and the minimum distance between stations is 0.37 kilometers.

Tram Line 2 serves as the north-south backbone of the southern part of Huangpu District. It is the main modern public transportation line that integrates business, residence, commuting and tourism. Up to now, the main part of Xiangxue Avenue has been completed and unveiled.






好消息！黄埔将建有轨电车3、5、9号线_广州日报大洋网


12月9日，中共广州市黄埔区委一届十三次全会暨广州开发区、广州高新区党工委2020年第三次工作会议召开。广州日报记者从会上获悉，黄埔将建有轨电车3、5、9号线。



news.dayoo.com






Tram Line 3:

　　 Line 3 starts at Suilin Wharf Station and ends at Dongjiang Avenue Station.

　　 This line serves the Lingang Economic Zone, Binjiang New City and Huangpu New Port in the West District, and will connect multiple residential communities in series. The main service functions are leisure, entertainment, and sightseeing.











Tram Line 5:

　　 Line 5 starts at Xiangxue Station, ends at Yangfan Road Station, and has branch lines at Yunpu Station.

The line connects with Yunpu Business Center, East District of Guangzhou Economic and Technological Development Zone, Nanshan Park, Guangzhou Development Zone No. 1 Sports Center, Puhui Village Community, and Huangpu Passenger Port. It is a line with business commuting, leisure shopping and life service functions. line.











Tram Line 9:

　　 Line 9 starts at Xinhe Station of Metro Line 14 and ends at Canghai 1st Road Station.

　　 This line connects the Knowledge City area, Zhenlong area and Yonghe area to meet the travel needs of the northern Huangpu area.
















最全！黄埔12条有轨电车出炉！知识城拥双环线！


最全！黄埔12条有轨电车出炉！知识城拥双环线！,




dy.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

100 Guangzhou Metro Stations will install AED

With the strong support of the Municipal Red Cross, Guangzhou Yueer Charity Foundation and other social welfare organizations, Guangzhou Metro Group will start from December 18th to install AED in 100 stations, including transportation hub stations and transfer stations in the subway network, and operate The 9 stations of intercity Railway.

According to the implementation plan, the first batch of AEDs will cover 50 subway stations and 9 stations of Guangqing Intercity and Guangzhou Donghuan Intercity. The deployment will start on December 18 and will be completed before January 31, 2021; the second batch will be completed in the first half of 2021.






广州地铁启动AED试点，100座车站率先安装_广州日报大洋网


广州地铁集团将于12月18日起，在地铁线网交通枢纽站、换乘站等100座车站，及所运营的广清城际、广州东环城际9座车站分两批开展AED（自动体外除颤器）配置试点工作。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 24 plans to start construction next year 

According to the Guangzhou Public Resources Exchange, the construction of Metro Line 24 (Guangzhou North Station ~ Memorial Hall Station) will start in 2021 and is expected to be completed in 2025. 

The length of the line is about 31.6km, and its main function is to let Huadu quickly reach Tangxi Station and enter the city center. Station setting: Guangzhou North Railway Station (transfer to Line 9)—Xiuquan Park—Yayao—Yayuan—Dongjing—Shenshan Dong—Shuili—Jiangfu (transfer to Line 8)—Taoyuan—Junhe—Baiyun Dalang— Xia Mao-Huangshi-Baiyun (Tangxi) Station (transfer to Line 12)-Tangjing-Yuanjing-Ziyuangang (transfer to Line 11)-Memorial Hall (transfer to Line 2 and 13).






广州地铁24号线计划明年动工 ，广州北站直通纪念堂 经过你家了吗？_换乘


【广州地铁24号线计划明年动工 ，广州北站直通纪念堂 经过你家了吗？】据广州市公共资源交易网消息，地铁24号线即8号线北延段拆解线工程（广州北～纪念堂站）将于明年动工，预计2025年完工。线路全长约31.6k…




www.sohu.com


----------



## gao7

*Guangzhou Metro Line 18 under construction







*

















> Zhou Tao (1st R), manager of the rail welding branch of China Railway 11th Bureau Group Third Engineering Co., Ltd., inspects the construction site of the Guangzhou Metro Line 18 in Guangzhou, Dec. 16, 2020. A total of 122.6 kilometers of railway tracks will need to be laid for the Guangzhou Metro Line 18, a subway line which is under construction with a maximum designed speed of 160 kilometers per hour.


Guangzhou Metro Line 18 under construction - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Headquarter - Wansheng Plaza

open for business: 2016

location: Wanshengwei Metro Station

Construction Area: 309216 m2

Developer: Guangzhou Metro Group

Architect: Guangzhou Metro Design and Research Institute

Tower 1 : 199.95 m / 45 fl
Tower 2 : 119.55 m / 28 fl
Tower 3 : 116 m / 27 fl






广州地铁运营指挥中心_获奖项目_广州市工程勘察设计行业协会


广州地铁运营指挥中心项目集地铁运营（含线网控制中心、管理指挥中心、培训会议中心、档案中心、地铁博物馆等生产管理模块）、商业、金融、办公等多种功能为一体，是广州地铁首个以“轨道+物业”模式开发建设、具区域标志性的地铁上盖城市综合体项目。 本项目位于广州市海珠区琶洲地块，四、八号线万胜围地铁站a出口西侧，南临珠江、北接新港东路、东邻新滘东路、西靠琶洲村改造用地。 项目可建设用地44228平方米，分..



www.gzkcsjw.com





located at Metro Line 4 and Line 8 interchange Wanshengwei Station, including three Grade A office buildings, shopping mall, and the Guangzhou Metro Museum.

A top-level commercial complex integrating transportation hub, culture, tourism and sightseeing.


----------



## lawdefender

Panyu Square Station is about to cap

The Panyu Square Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 18 is undergoing roof pouring. It is expected that the station will be fully roofed in January 2021.

Panyu Square Metro Station has a total length of 540 meters, a standard section width of 52.5 meters, and a depth of over 40 meters. It is a five-storey structure. It is an interchange station for Guangzhou Metro Line 3, Line 17, Line 18, and Line 22.

Guangzhou Metro Line 18 connects downtown Guangzhou and Nansha Free Trade Zone, with a designed maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour.






即将封顶！番禺广场站未来将成4线换乘站_地铁


工人在广州地铁18号线番禺广场站站台层准备将已经完成该工段盾构作业的盾构机拆解吊运出去（图源新华网） 工人在广州地铁18号线番禺广场站换乘大厅施工（图源新华网） 地铁18号、22号线部…




www.sohu.com















Panyu Square Area urban plan render


----------



## Puffle717

Does anyone know what the service frequencies for line 14 and 21 are. Are the lines well used, or are the trains mostly empty?


----------



## lawdefender

Metro Line 21

Half a year since the opening of the full line of Line 21, the average daily passenger flow has increased from 34,000 to 181,000, showing a significant increase. Nearly 80% of the passenger flow of the entire line is concentrated in the Yuancun to Shuixi section. The maximum full-load period of this section is on working days. 8:00-8:30, the highest full load rate exceeds 100%. The additional short-term trains this time will ease the passenger flow pressure from Yuancun to Shuixi section.






地铁21号线加开员村-水西短线 - 广州市人民政府门户网站


广州市人民政府门户网站（网址：www.gz.gov.cn）是由广州市政务服务数据管理局主办，利用政府的设备、网络和信息等资源整合建设而成。它以政府部门网站为依托，以需求为导向，以服务为宗旨，遵循‘以人为本’的设计理念，围绕信息公开、在线服务和公众参与三大政府网站功能定位，设置了‘政务公开’、‘政务服务’、‘互动交流’、‘魅力广州’、‘营商环境’五大频道，以丰富的内容、人性化的服务和强大的功能为用户提供服务。



www.gz.gov.cn





Metro Line 14

On December 28, 2019, Line 14 officially reached its "one year old". According to the operational service "transcript" released by the Metro Group, as of now, the entire line of Line 14 has safely transported 63 million passengers, with an average daily passenger flow of approximately 175,600; a total of 130,000 trains were operated throughout the year, and the peak hours With an interval of 8 minutes and 15 seconds, 37.49 million vehicle kilometers were safely operated, and the punctuality rate of driving and the redemption rate of operation chart were 99.96% and 99.99% respectively. After nearly a year of passenger flow cultivation, the passenger flow of Line 14 has steadily increased. The average daily passenger flow in December was close to 196,700, which was an increase of 37% over the first three months of opening.






地铁||广州地铁十四号线满周岁啦！_客流量


十四号线（不含知识城支线）全长54.4公里，共设13座车站（含新和站），是广州地铁首次采用快车运营模式的线路。经过近一年的客流培育，十四号线的客流稳步增长，12月的日均客流接近19.67万人次，比开通的前三个…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

On December 28, Huangpu Tram Line 1 (Metro Xiangxue Station-Xinfeng Road Station) officially opened for operation

The full fare of this line is 2 yuan, and the operating hours are 6:30-22:00. Tram Line 1 officially started construction in June 2018, with an investment of 3.207 billion yuan (including 259 million yuan for demolition and demolition). It was constructed by China Railway 22nd Bureau. It took more than two years to "from scratch to complete" , 14.4 kilometers long, 19 stations.

The tram used in this project is 37 meters long, 2.65 meters wide, and 3.68 meters high. It is a 100% low-floor tram line, which greatly facilitates passengers' getting on and off. The rated capacity of the whole train is not less than 280 people, the maximum capacity is 360 people, and the seats are not less than 50. The maximum speed of the vehicle is 70 kilometers per hour, and the total travel time is expected to be about 45 minutes. In the future, 16 trams are expected to be put into operation.

This line uses the "super capacitor + lithium titanate battery" hybrid energy storage power supply device technology for the first time in the country. The line system super capacitor has a single capacity of 9,500 farads, which is the most mature and reliable super capacitor in China. When the vehicle arrives at the station, the vehicle will automatically complete the charging between passengers getting on and off the vehicle. It takes less than 30 seconds to achieve a dynamic balance of vehicle energy consumption and replenishment and ensure uninterrupted operation throughout the journey. At the same time, the vehicle is equipped with lithium titanate battery to provide compensation and power supply for the vehicle in emergencies and emergencies, which greatly improves the emergency capability of vehicle operation.



黄埔首条有轨电车全线开通运营，全程票价2元


----------



## Zaz965

7:57 shows the future network in Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

Trial ride on the first section of Huangpu Tram Line 2

Huangpu Tram Line 2 is 14.38 kilometers long, from Xiangxue to Nangang, with 19 stations and a total investment of about 2.7 billion yuan. The project officially started construction in April 2020 and was undertaken by China Railway 25th Bureau. It is planned to be completed and opened to traffic in 2022.

The line uses a 4-module grouping of 100% low-floor new modern trams, with 56 passenger compartment seats, a capacity of 280 people, a full load of 360 people, a design maximum speed of 70km/h, and an average travel speed of about 20-30km/h.

The section of Xiangxue Avenue that was the first to be tested this time is 2.2 kilometers long, from Huangpu Library Station to Xiangxue Park Station on Huangpu Tram Line 2. The trial ride experience service period is from December 29, 2020 to January 3, 2021, from 10:00-15:30 daily. The maximum number of people for each time period is 50. The specific time period information can be scanned by scanning the QR code below Online inquiry and advance reservation. After the reservation is successful, you can receive the trial ride experience coupon at the designated boarding point according to the reservation registration information on the day of the event, and take the tram for free.






黄埔有轨2号线首段试乘，可预约搭去赏萝岗香雪_广州日报大洋网


走，坐有轨电车去观赏萝岗香雪！



news.dayoo.com


----------



## CNGL

Normally I collapse tram stops named "Ditie <insert name here> Zhan" to just "<insert name here>", but Huangpu line 1 has introduced an ambiguity, in which "Shuixi" can refer to two different stops, one at the metro station itself ("Ditie Shuixi Zhan" on the tram) and another two stops North.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro daily ridership on 2020-12-31 : 11.399 million

each metro line ridership on 2020-12-31
(10,000)

data: Guangzhou Metro
Diagram : ditiezu


----------



## Frenchlover

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou Metro daily ridership on 2020-12-31 : 11.399 million
> 
> each metro line ridership on 2020-12-31
> (10,000)
> 
> data: Guangzhou Metro
> Diagram : ditiezu
> View attachment 918856


One can notice that even though it's only the second best (11 572 000 passengers as of 12 31 2019), 8 lines broke their record : 4, 7, 8, 9, 14, 21, GF and APM and L8 finally entered the 1 million' club !


----------



## saiho

Guangqing ICR Shiling Station Wakana_Seytiliz


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou's first batch of anti-epidemic atomization and disinfection bus trolleybuses started operation

January 2, the first batch of 41 new trolleybuses equipped with the "Public Epidemic Prevention Atomization Disinfection System" was put into operation and testing. One-key automatic disinfection of the whole car, the diffuse atomized disinfectant covers the whole car in 30 seconds, and it can be easily disinfected in 2 minutes. 

In addition, the new trolleybus is also equipped with parent-child seats, illuminated armrests, one-key "call response" for the disabled, double-sided full-color LCD display and other functions, and uses lithium iron phosphate batteries with a longer range.


















Zhu Huiyu, technical director of Sanerqi Biological Technology Co., Ltd., introduced, “The system realizes the spraying of the whole vehicle through the atomization system and pipes. The antibacterial disinfectant will form a protective layer after contacting the surface of the object in the vehicle, resulting in a continuous antibacterial effect. And during use, it can achieve continuous protection for up to 7 days, and lasting protection of passengers and staff.











Huang Haijing, deputy manager of the first branch of Guangzhou Public Transport Group Tram Co., Ltd., introduced that the smart cash register integrated in the door integrates the traditional Yangchengtong mainframe with coin-operated machines and cash boxes, effectively increasing the passage space of the front door. The hand thermometer when getting in the car can also detect whether a mask is worn. The carriage is equipped with multi-screen display, double-sided full-color LCD display screen realizes various video information broadcasts such as audio-visual entertainment, station arrivals, emergency emergencies, and real-time interaction of visual information.












您访问的页面找不回来了_广州日报大洋网


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro daily ridership in 2020-12

data: Guangzhou Metro
diagram: Ditiezu


Orange line : daily ridership (10,000)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Lines U/C Progress: 2020-12

1. L7 east extension : 83%
2. L11 : 43%
3. L18 : 85%
4. L22 : 56%
5. L13 phase 2 : 21%
6. L3 East extension: 20%
7. L5 East extension: 11%
8. L7 phase 2 : 26%
9. L10 : 12%
10. L12 : 15%
11. L14 phase 2 : 13%




http://gzmtr.com/ygwm/gsgk/jsgk/index.html


----------



## lawdefender

Qifu Station of Line 22


Qifu Station located just outside of the Clifford Estates , which is the largest residential community developed by Clifford Property in China, covering an area of 7,500 acres, more than 30,000 units (houses and apartments) have been sold, residents are more than 200,000.

photo from ditiezu 2021-1-1





















Clifford Estates in Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

The Huangpu tram line 5 project has a total investment of about 3 billion yuan, and the project is scheduled to start at the end of May 2021

The project starts from Zhenlongxi Station of the Metro and ends at Yuyan Road Station. The line length is 14.41km, of which: the ground line is 4.445km, the underground line is 4.415km, and the elevated line is 5.55km. There are 5 stations in the first phase with an average distance of 3.637km, of which the largest distance between stations is 7.489km (Longxi-Yong'an Avenue in Metro Town) and the smallest distance between stations is 0.777km (Yonghe Tunnel South-Yuyan Road). For the first stage, set up the Yonghe Depot in the south of the line and connect to the South Station of Yonghe Tunnel. Set up Yongfeng Parking Lot on Huafeng Road, which is connected to Yong'an Avenue Station. The length of entry and exit section is about 490m, and the length of entry and exit line is about 70m. The first phase of the project includes 2 mountain tunnels, of which one uses an existing road tunnel with a length of about 0.935km, and a newly built single-hole double-line mountain tunnel (Yonglong tunnel section) with a length of about 2.10km. The maximum design speed is 70km/h. Use semi-exclusive right of way mode.









5月开工 | 能上天能入地的高速有轨电车5号线终于来了


总投资约30亿元，计划于2021年5月底开工，2024年5月底开通试运营。列车交路运营时间为早6点至晚22点，全天运营16小时。




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## lawdefender

Map of Huangpu Tram Line 5, 10, 11, 12 planing









4条高铁、4条有轨、5个客运枢纽站 | 广州知识城道路系统规划







mp.weixin.qq.com





map remarks (from top to bottom), at the left corner:

1. national Railway / Inter city Railway 
2. Hugh speed metro lines
3. metro lines
4. tram lines
5. Interchange stations


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou high speed metro line map


High speed metro line operating speed : 160 km/h

created by 欢乐HHLL from ditiezu


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou North Station and Huadu Station will be connected before the Spring Festival 


After the completion of connecting, the underground tunnel and sky corridor between Guangzhou North Station and Huadu Station will be opened before the Spring Festival Transport. 






无缝连接！广州北站与城际花都站将在春运前互联互通_广州日报大洋网


在完成相关技术对接后，春运前将打通广州北站与花都站之间的地下隧道与空中廊道。届时，可实现广州北站与花都站的无缝对接。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Xiancun Station of L18 under construction 

photo by ditiezubmw22 from ditiezu


2021-1-17


----------



## lawdefender

Chisha Metro Depot TOD Urban Plan Approved

The Chisha depot complex is one of the 60 depot complexes approved by the Guangzhou Municipal Government in August 2018.


The detailed control plan for the plot of the Chisha depot complex in Haizhu District has been approved by the municipal government and officially announced and implemented by the Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau. This urban complex that integrates commercial offices, high-quality housing and public service facilities is built on the Chisha Depot of Metro Line 11, and two layers of cover are added to solve slow traffic and build a stepped ecological park.

The complex has a total construction volume of more than 880,000 square meters and a height of 250 meters. Create a model of a future-oriented urban hub complex.

render










location map














赤沙车辆段地块获批，琶洲西区将建250米高综合体_广州日报大洋网


近日，海珠区赤沙车辆段场站综合体地块控制性详细规划通过市政府审批，并由市规划和自然资源局正式公布实施。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

From 2011 to 2020, the Guangzhou Municipal Finance Bureau arranged a total of 161.82 billion yuan for rail transit construction funds, which provided a strong financial guarantee for the development of rail transit in Guangzhou, and helped Guangzhou to further improve the subway project operation network and improve public transport service .

In 2020, the municipal finance invests a total of 14.804 billion yuan to the construction of metro lines.

In 2021, the Guangzhou Municipal Finance Bureau will continue to support the construction of the Guangzhou Metro. It is expected that the first section of Line 18, the first section of Line 22, and the west extension of Line 7 will be completed and opened.






10年1600多亿元！广州财政“大手笔”支持广州地铁建设_广州日报大洋网


2011-2020年市财政共安排轨道交通建设资金共1618.2亿元，为推动广州市轨道交通建设发展提供了有力的资金保障，助力广州市进一步完善地铁项目运营线网，提升公共交通服务功能。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

广州地铁沿线生活的TOD模式究竟是什么？一图带你读懂它


首份《广州地铁TOD综合开发白皮书》发布




mp.weixin.qq.com





Guangzhou Metro TOD Comprehensive Development White Paper


The TOD space model was initially established by the American designer Peter Calthorpe in his book "Future American Metropolis: Ecology·Community·American Dream", and proposed TOD conceptual definition, element analysis, and functional role.

The purpose of adopting TOD mode for comprehensive development is to increase the utilization rate of rail transit projects, investment benefits, save land resources, and promote the organic integration of rail transit and cities through the accumulation of passenger flow and capital circulation. It is to achieve high-quality rail transit development and developing the city. An important means of sustainable development.


Participated in the TOD localization process led by the Guangzhou Metro in the past ten years, has experienced the "single station" TOD1.0 model, the development of the "station and building integration" TOD2.0 model, and the "station and city integration" TOD3.0 model . In the course of evolution, research and exploration, the TOD4.0 model "Integrating Station, City, Production and Humanities" is being carried out.

All the TOD projects based on metro stations in Guangzhou, are developed by Guangzhou Metro Property alone or partnership with the other property companies. This is a sustainable way to make enough financial profit to cover the operating cost of Guangzhou Metro and future expansion.


2021 Guangzhou Metro system length : 531 km
U/C metro lines : 11, with length : 292 km ( expected to open for public by 2023/24)

2030 Guangzhou Metro length: 1025 km / 23 metro lines / 481 metro stations













Guangzhou Metro income revenue from land plots transferred: 87.4 billion

*1992 -- Guangzhou Metro TOD 1.0*

Single Station model: Introducing foreign investor for retailing inside the station area.

Example: Animation Star City

*2010 -- Guangzhou Metro TOD 2.0*

Self-developed city complex based on the metro stations, integrating with public transport, shopping mall, office, residence and hotel

Example: Lisheng Plaza, Wansheng Plaza

*2017 -- Guangzhou Metro TOD 3.0*

Developing property as a resident community with partnerships, based on metro train depot, integrating with public transport, shopping mall, office, residence, social service, and education facilities.

Example: Guanhu Depot TOD, Chentougang TOD, Luogang TOD


*2020 -- Guangzhou Metro TOD 4.0*

Multi-mode development based on City and Humanity, integrating with public transport, city, industries, social life and culture

Example: Baiyun Station Complex


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Commemorative tickets for the 2021 Year of the Ox 

Commemorative tickets for the 2021 Year of the Ox, with an issue price of 100 yuan per set, limited to 2000 sets. Each set of commemorative tickets contains two metro day tickets and a unique collection certificate.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro system length in operation: 531 km (2021)

Guangzhou Metro Lines under construction, length: 293.15 km (expected to open by 2023/24)

Guangzhou Metro Lines in planing and approved by NDRC, length: 263 km 

Guangzhou Metro Lines in planing and waiting for approval by NDRC, length : 59 km

Total length : 1146.15 km


----------



## lawdefender

At the group meeting this morning (January 25), Ding Jianlong, chairman of Guangzhou Metro Group Co., Ltd., revealed that the southern extension of Guangzhou Metro Line 18 is striving to start construction at the end of this year and is expected to open to traffic and connecting to Zhuhai in 2024 or 2025. 　　

Ding Jianlong said that in accordance with the goal set by the Guangzhou Municipal Government, the Guangzhou Metro mileage will exceed 800 kilometers by 2023, and the current Guangzhou Metro mileage is 531 kilometers. As the fastest metro lines in the country, Guangzhou Metro Line 18 and Line 22 are currently under construction, operating speed is 160 kilometers per hour. Guangzhou will open the first section of Metro Line 18 this year. After the full line of Line 18 is opened, it will take 28 minutes from Zhujiang New Town to Nansha Wanqingsha, and about half an hour from the East Station to Nansha.





__





广州地铁18号线南延段争取今年底开工，预计最迟2025年通车珠海


广州地铁18号线南延段争取今年底开工，预计最迟2025年通车珠海,地铁,南延段,广州,珠海,丁建隆,羊城晚报




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 28 will connect Foshan, Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen

On January 24, Ge Changwei, director of the Guangdong Provincial Development and Reform Commission, said in an interview with the media that the Guangzhou Metro Line 28 will be connected at Songshan Lake in Dongguan and the subway in Shenzhen. He pointed out that Guangzhou's Metro Line 28 will connect to Foshan in the west and Dongguan in the east. It will be connected to the Shenzhen Metro at Songshan Lake in Dongguan.


Guangzhou Metro Line 28 is an urban express line with a speed of 160 kilometers per hour. The main passing points of Line 28 include: Dongping New Town, Fangcun, Yuzhu and Xintang, with a planned mileage of 107 kilometers. However, the "Approval" at that time did not show the distribution of Line 28 stations in Dongguan. According to the latest information disclosed by Ge Changwei, Line 28 will set up a station at Songshan Lake in Dongguan. Shenzhen Metro Line 13 will be extended north to Songshan Lake Station. Therefore, Songshan Lake Station may become a connection point for the Guangzhou-Shenzhen metro system.

Shenzhen Metro Line 13 is an important transportation line. The first phase connects the Nanshan Shenzhen Bay Headquarters Base and the Science and Technology Park, and the second phase connects Shenzhen Guangming District and Songshan Lake High-tech Zone.

Line 28 is expected to connect Foshan Dongping CBD, Guangzhou Baietan CBD, Pazhou E-commerce District, the Second Central Business District, Xintang Eastern Business District, Songshan Lake High-tech Zone and Dongguan Wanjiang Business District, and other most dynamic and developing area.






广州地铁28号线将连接佛穗莞深！佛山地铁11号线获批！将经荔湾这里→_松山


1月24日，广东省发展改革委主任葛长伟在接受媒体采访时表示，广州28号线地铁将在东莞松山湖和深圳的地铁接上。他指出，广州的28号线地铁将来往西连到佛山，往东连到东莞，在东莞松山湖，又和深圳的地铁接上了…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965

lawdefender said:


> High speed metro trains for L18/22


please, post more photos of trains for line 18/22


----------



## lawdefender

Produced by zhengxunhong from ditiezu

Including: Metro lines and Intercity Railways in operation, under construction and planing


----------



## metro-world

lawdefender said:


> Produced by zhengxunhong from ditiezu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > better readable quality abailable?
> 
> 
> 
> Including: Metro lines and Intercity Railways in operation, under construction and planing
> 
> View attachment 1029559
Click to expand...


----------



## lawdefender

Not available yet.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro daily ridership of Jan 2021

data: Guangzhou Metro 

Produced by cgr212416 from ditiezu

orange line : daily ridership ( 10,000 )


----------



## lawdefender

* Guangzhou Metro TOD 4.0*

Multi-mode development based on City and Humanity, integrating with public transport, city, industries, social life and culture

*Baiyun Station Complex*

Guangzhou Baiyun Station (Tangxi Station)

The total planned land area of the project is 2,632,600 square meters, *the total construction area is about 1,111,200 square meters, and the total investment exceeds RMB 44 billion yuan.*

In the bidding of Guangzhou Baiyun Station, the consortium led by the Fourth Railway Institute stood out from many well-known design units and obtained the design rights.

The depot will be built in the north depot of the existing Tangxi Station on the Beijing-Guangzhou line. The scale of the intercity railway section is 1 platform and 2 lines; the total scale of the national railway section is 10 platforms and 19 lines , including 7 platforms and 13 lines in the ordinary speed railway, 3 sets of 6 lines in high-speed railways.

According to the design plan, the station has a parking lot on the ground floor, a central elevated waiting room on the second floor, an exit hall and an underground social parking lot on the basement floor, and the Guangzhou Metro project on the second and third floors. Among them, two metro lines are planned to pass through the center of Guangzhou Baiyun Station.

render










*







*


























































*Construction time: 2019-9-1 to 2023-12-30*

photo of the project progress
*







*







白云火车站西侧地块成功出让，由广州地铁开发建设_腾讯新闻


白云火车站西侧地块成功出让，由广州地铁开发建设




new.qq.com









围观！白云(棠溪)火车站设计图首曝光！打造“可伸缩的车站，会呼吸的广场_广州


项目采用“方—圆—方”的图底关系布局，外方为城，内方为站，方与圆之间是两个呼吸广场。！ 白云站是广州“五主三辅”枢纽布局的“五主“之一，是广州的重要客站，将承接办理既有广州站、广州东站的…




www.sohu.com






您访问的页面找不回来了_广州日报大洋网


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou North Railway Station

render










15 platforms / 28 lines












Phase 1 completed and opened to public


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro New Line Construction Progress 

Up to 2021-1-31

1. L18 : 87%
2. L7 East extension: 85%
3. L22 : 57%

Longzhen Depot of L18















地铁新线进度条刷新，十八号线土建工程完成87%_广州日报大洋网


广州地铁今天更新了在建11条新线的工程进度，截至2021年1月底，十八号线土建累计完成87%，位居所有线路之首，8个区间已贯通6个，陇枕停车场近日顺利完成接触网冷滑试验，为下一步全面送电、热滑及联调联试奠定了基础。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

*By the end of 2020, Guangzhou has more than 14,600 electric buses in operation, and build 5,500 charging stations for the buses.*



http://www.gz.gov.cn/zt/zyhbdchtk/xxgk/content/post_7034360.html


----------



## lawdefender

Chisha Depot is under construction











Chisha Depot TOD render


















The project is to create a model of a future-oriented urban hub complex, a full-time urban comprehensive service system and an ecological, humanistic and livable community. Focus on the layout of functional supporting facilities such as business offices, subway offices, high-quality housing, and public facilities to form a smart city complex with multiple business formats. The total construction volume is 888,400 square meters, and the industrial construction volume is 533,500 square meters, accounting for 60% of the total construction volume; the residential construction volume is 315,100 square meters, and the public supporting facilities are 39,800 square meters, which is in line with the first-level urban renewal in Guangzhou The unit industry construction volume is not less than 60% of the requirements to meet the needs of industry-city integration in the area.

The design plan is based on the concept of “building an ecological waterfront community and an innovative cluster complex” to create a world-class complex. In terms of height control, the height of the main building of the project is controlled to be below 125 meters, and the landmark building near the track site is controlled to not exceed 265 meters, which meets the management and control requirements of the Baiyun Mountain Viewing Zhujiang New Town. It will create a cluster of cities in the southern part of Pazhou, enrich the depth of the city skyline, and coordinate with the western part of Pazhou to build the city facing the Huangpuyong banks. The north-south direction of the project has shaped the “ten thousand acres of orchard-Chisha area-Zhujiang New Town” along the South China Express Line, a cascading skyline with undulating peaks and valleys. The east-west direction is integrated into the skyline background of the Pearl River urban landscape belt. The land parcels generally present a spatial pattern of low front and high rear, which rises to the core of the orbital station to form a concentrated focal point.

The distinctive feature of the whole design is the addition of two layers of cover plates for the depot, which are 9 meters and 15 meters respectively. The plan proposes to strengthen the integrated traffic connection between the top and the bottom of the cover to create a convenient and comfortable three-dimensional slow traffic environment open at all times. Through multi-level pedestrian corridors, vertical traffic cores, etc., connect subway stations, Huangpuyong and the open spaces of characteristic cities to achieve convenient and comfortable integrated slow-travel connections that are open 24 hours under the covers. The 15-meter slab floor is mainly on foot, and the convenient slow connection with Huangpuyong, the subway station and the open space of the city is realized through the "cross-shaped" slow-moving main corridor and vertical traffic core. The 9-meter cover is mainly used for parking lots and pedestrians to realize convenient and slow connection with the 15-meter cover and ground floor through the vertical traffic core. On the ground floor, a continuous slow corridor and a convenient vertical traffic core are set up to realize convenient connection with Huangpuyong, subway station, 15-meter cover and 9-meter cover. 


https://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/202011/23/139995_53663027.htm


----------



## lawdefender

On February 9th, Pony.ai's first batch of self-driving cars equipped with its latest generation system officially rolled off the standardized production line. It will start all-weather open road tests for autonomous driving in Guangzhou, Beijing, and Shanghai, and join The company's Robotaxi fleet was put into large-scale operation.

Pony.ai is an autonomous driving start-up company founded by Peng Jun and Lou Tiancheng in the California Bay Area in December 2016 to develop L4/L5 autonomous driving technology. It established R&D centers in Beijing and Guangzhou in 2017, and moved China headquarters to Nansha District, Guangzhou.

On February 26, 2020, Pony.ai announced that it had received US$462 million in Series B financing, of which Toyota Motor’s strategic investment was US$400 million. After financing, the valuation is slightly higher than 3 billion US dollars.









即将道路测试 小马智行全新自动驾驶汽车下线






auto.ifeng.com





Pony.ai's first batch of self-driving cars equipped with its latest generation system based on Lexus SUV EV


----------



## lawdefender

During the Spring Festival, there were more than 4,000 various management and construction personnel still working on the Guangzhou Metro Line 18 and 22. In order to strengthen safety management during the festival, they also used video systems for all operations. 






地铁18/22号线春节不停工，18号线进度条已达87%！_施工


为了建设中国目前速度最快的地铁线路，中铁建华南建设有限公司及所属的土建、机电、轨道、装修等数十个专业的4000多名建设者放弃节日回家休息的机会，始终坚守在工作岗位上，他们用自己辛勤的汗水诠释了劳动的内涵，度过…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

In the next 3 years, 15 projects of intercity railway construction will started in Guangzhou metropolitan area, with a mileage of 707 kilometers and a total investment of 398.3 billion yuan,

Including: Guangzhou-Foshan Intercity Foshan West to Guangzhou North, Guangzhou East to Huadu Tiangui Intercity, Fangcun to Baiyun Airport Intercity, Nansha to Zhuhai (Zhongshan) Intercity, Foshan via Guangzhou to Dongguan Intercity, Zhongnanhu 10 line projects including Intercity, Guangzhou-Foshan River-Pearl City, Zhaoshun South Intercity, Guangqing Intercity Qingyuan to Provincial Vocational Education City Section, Guangqing Intercity Guangzhou to Guangzhou North Section, and 5 hub projects including Guangzhou Station Reconstruction .






广州都市圈城际铁路年内将开工8个项目_广州日报大洋网


覆盖广州、珠海、佛山、东莞、中山、江门、肇庆七城的广州都市圈城际铁路将进入实质性建设阶段。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

*The Guangzhou Design Institute Consortium design option is the winner in the international urban landscape and environmental design competition for the Guangzhou East Railway Station area*










枢纽绿洲 脉动羊城 | 广州市设计院联合体在广州东站地区城市景观及环境设计国际竞赛中一举夺魁


近日，广州市设计院作为牵头方联合株式会社日建设计、广州市交通规划研究院在广州东站地区城市景观及环境设计国际竞赛中一举夺魁。




mp.weixin.qq.com














Guangzhou East Railway Station is an important hub of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, a component of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Science and Technology Innovation Corridor, and the starting point of the northern end of the new central axis of Guangzhou. As an important support for the construction of Guangzhou's "five main and three auxiliary" hub network space, this update and upgrade of the Guangzhou East Railway Station area aims to expand and improve the quality of the track, while practicing the integrated development of TOD station and city; from points to lines, it penetrates into the city In every corner of the city, the central axis is driven by a strong core to resonate at multiple points, and the new image of the urban gateway is reshaped with the "green vein of the city" to create a world-class central axis integrating economy, culture and landscape.































The interior continuation of the urban greenery combines natural light and Lingnan courtyards in the indoor space to create a modern Lingnan garden picture scroll with both inside and outside.

Three-dimensional composite—make full use of the underground space, build a three-dimensional "zero transfer" system, and release the urban landscape space on the ground

Advocating green and low-carbon travel, by extending APM lines and integrating subway transfer halls, building a high-quality green comprehensive transportation system consisting of subway, APM, conventional buses, and a three-dimensional pedestrian network to cope with future high-intensity hub traffic and urban traffic.

By "upward" raising the rail surface elevation and "downward" adding an underground transportation system, a "1+2 three-dimensional circulation system is formed, creating a "fast in and fast out" traffic connection system. A double-layer road system is built to release the ground space on the first floor, Give it back to the city traffic.

With the new integrated super transfer hall as the carrier, it conforms to the organization logic of "top in and bottom out + bottom in and out", and builds fast transfer modes such as "the shortest streamline and zero transfer", and promotes the "transit" between multiple tracks. And integrated management".





























Guangzhou East Railway Station

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi， 2021-1-25


----------



## DarkShark

Whats the timeline for this station project?


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro has achieved AED equipment fully covering all stations of the metro system*

In order to enhance the public emergency response capability of the metro system and ensure the smooth operation of this AED equipment, the "Blue State AED Emergency Operation" was jointly participated by the First Affiliated Hospital of Jinan University, the Second Affiliated Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University, and the Third Affiliated Hospital of Southern Medical University. Volunteers of the project team carried out 60 batches of artificial cardiopulmonary resuscitation for more than 3,000 staffs of metro system and enhanced public welfare training on the skills used by AED, which further improved the first aid level of metro station staffs.
















广州日报


广东新闻,政治政策舆情时政,广州政务健康通,广东广州社保公积金中心,广东社保税务时政一点通,广州资讯快报看热点新闻快讯



www.gzdaily.cn


----------



## lawdefender

*By the end of 2020, approximately 14,000 pure electric buses and approximately 14,400 new-energy cruise taxis are operating in Guangzhou.*


The supporting construction of charging infrastructure and the development of service levels urgently need to be accelerated.

An integrated service provider for charging and swapping construction and operation in the public transportation sector, jointly established by Guangzhou Public Transport Group Co., Ltd. and Guangdong Power Grid Co., Ltd., Guangzhou Power Supply Bureau, is to comprehensively promote the strategic deployment of Guangzhou's public transportation. Jiediantong Company will display the results of a series of initiatives in the field of Guangzhou public transportation, such as charging analysis, planning and layout, platform construction, wheel charging strategy, fine site management, safety system, transportation and maintenance, and charging pile products with technology at the forefront of the industry .

As the operator with the largest charging capacity in Guangzhou, the total power of Jiediantong's platform sites has exceeded 750,000 kilowatts, and the number of platforms on-line sites is nearly 1,000.















广州日报


广东新闻,政治政策舆情时政,广州政务健康通,广东广州社保公积金中心,广东社保税务时政一点通,广州资讯快报看热点新闻快讯



www.gzdaily.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Up to now, 96% of the civil works on the west extension section of Metro Line 7 (Guangzhou South-Midea Avenue) have been completed, and 93% of the mechanical and electrical works have been completed.






土建完成96%！“第二广佛线”再有三站移交运营调试__南方plus_南方+


至此，地铁七号线西延段已有五座车站进入运营调试阶段。




pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Ridership Data

2021-11-11 to 2021-11-17

unit: 10,000


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 22 will be extended to Humen/Dongguan

According to the "Fourteenth Five-Year Plan for Transportation in Guangzhou", the southern extension project of Guangzhou metro Line 22 will be 58.5 kilometers (Panyu Square-Chang'an Pedestrian Street).

The Dongguan Rail Transit Bureau responded to the extension of Guangzhou Line 22 to the Binhaiwan New District of Dongguan. According to the plan, Guangzhou Metro Line 22 leads from Guangzhou Nansha Passenger Transport Port, inter-city with Zhongnanhu, connects to Dongguan Binhaiwan New Area, and then extends eastward through Shenzhen Songgang Station and ends at Guangmingcheng Station. The extension is about 40.8km long. There are a total of 3 stations, of which the Guangzhou section is about 2.8km, the Dongguan section is about 19.3km, and the Shenzhen section is about 18.7km; after the extension, the length of the line is about 148.8km (Baiyun Airport-Guangming City).

Guangzhou Metro Line 22 will connect Nansha Science City, Dongguan Binhaiwan New District and Shenzhen Guangming District Science City.




广州地铁22号线或将延至东莞虎门！_东莞市人民政府门户网站


----------



## lawdefender

Dongguan and Guangzhou will have 3 metro lines connecting

　　 In addition to Guangzhou Metro Line 22 connecting Dongguan, Guangzhou also has two subway lines connecting Dongguan! The other two subway lines are Guangzhou Metro Line 28 and Guangzhou Metro Line 25.

　　 ■Dongguan Metro Line 1 planned to be connected to Guangzhou Metro Line 25

　　 Previous plans revealed that Guangzhou Metro Line 25 will be connected to Dongguan Metro Line 1 in the future. In response, Dongguan Rail Transit Bureau also responded.

According to reports, Dongguan Metro Line 1 leads from Wanghong Station and is laid along Dongguan Shuixiang Avenue. It ends at Guangzhou Huangpu Passenger Transport Port Station and connects with Guangzhou Metro Line 25. The extension section is about 11.5km long and has 4 stations, including the Guangzhou section. It is about 0.5km long and the Dongguan section is about 11km long; after the extension, the length of the line is about 105km.

　　 According to the information held in Guangzhou to promote the construction of important global transportation hubs, Guangzhou Metro Line 25 will connect Guangzhou and Foshan's central urban areas. This means that if Dongguan Rail Line 1 is docked with Guangzhou Line 25 in the future, you can take the subway from Dongguan to Foshan via Guangzhou.

　　 Regarding the construction time, the Municipal Rail Transit Bureau responded that since Guangzhou Line 22 and Line 25 do not have the construction planning support approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, there is currently no clear construction time.


　　■Guangzhou Metro Line 28 is expected to extend to Songshan Lake in Dongguan

The Municipal Rail Transit Bureau responded that according to the "Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Intercity Railway Construction Plan" approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in August 2020, Guangzhou Metro Line 28 (Foshan via Guangzhou to Dongguan Intercity) starts from Foshan and passes through Guangzhou Central District, enter Dongguan after passing Xintang Station, stop at Xinyuan Road, and intercity with Dongguan-Shenzhen. There are 4 stations and 3 transfer stations in Dongguan. The Dongguan section is about 18.5km long and the total length of the line is about 107km.



广州地铁22号线或将延至东莞虎门！_东莞市人民政府门户网站


----------



## kunming tiger

Have these articles been posted on the Dongguan Metro thread? That thread seems to be the most up to date and accurate source of information on the Dongguan Metro on the net.


----------



## lawdefender

The first metro train of the east extension section of Guangzhou Metro Line 3 "arrives" ahead of schedule

The east extension section of Line 3 is a B-type car with a maximum speed of 120 kilometers per hour. Compared with the previous line 3 trains, it has a certain improvement in intelligence, environmental protection, and safety management.

In terms of intelligence and safety management, the vehicles on the east extension section of Line 3 have been optimized and improved based on the previous train design of Line 3, such as the running part monitoring system installed on the body, the network rail detection system, the intelligent door controller, and the structure failure. Intelligent operation and maintenance equipment such as the stability detection system, the structure stability monitoring system, and the battery online monitoring system can realize the real-time monitoring of the train's own status throughout the whole process, realize the real-time collection of system and component status information, and predict the life of its own components. The change from "planned repair" to "status repair".


In terms of environmental protection, vehicles on the east extension section of Line 3 have applied the internationally higher and stricter EN 45545 fire safety standards, and the materials used meet the highest fire protection grade three requirements; lightweight mid-high frequency auxiliary inversion, lightweight Various weight reduction measures such as interior materials have reduced the weight by about 4.8 tons compared with the current Line 3 train; it is equipped with a double-layer roof, active noise reduction seats, air-conditioning pressure wave protection devices, air purification devices, and color temperature adjustment of passenger compartment lights. This technology comprehensively improves the sound insulation and air purification capabilities, providing passengers and drivers with a quiet and comfortable environment for riding and driving; the dynamic map of the door area uses a 48-inch LCD screen, and the top of the passageway uses a 36-inch LCD, making it easier for passengers Get timely train driving information.

It is reported that, in order to ensure the design and manufacturing level of the train, starting from the construction of the model project of the East Extension Section of Line 3, the Guangzhou Metro has put a lot of effort in the production link of the train. In the early stage, Guangzhou Metro set up a production quality improvement team integrating vehicle manufacturer Guangzhou CRRC, subway operating units, and supervision units, and optimized in terms of assembly welding, painting, bonding, interior decoration, electrical wiring, incoming inspection, etc. Quality control measures promote the improvement of the supplier’s quality inspection system to achieve “one process, one standard, one inspection”, and finally form five processes of electrical wiring, interior decoration, painting, bonding, and assembly welding, which comprehensively improve the quality of vehicles , It also provides a model process for the follow-up trains on the east extension section of Line 3 and the trains on the "13th Five-Year Plan" line.

The reporter learned that as of the end of October, 45% of the civil works on the east extension section of Line 3 had been completed; of the 4 stations, 2 had been capped and 2 were undergoing civil construction; all 4 sections were undergoing civil construction. The Guangzhou New Town parking lot is undergoing pre-construction preparations.






首度亮相！广州地铁三号线东延段首列车提前“到货”__南方plus_南方+


广州地铁加快三号线东延段列车的设计和生产进度




pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

On November 25, the Guangzhou Public Resources Exchange also issued a tender notice for the planning and surveying project of the Guangzhou section of the Nansha-Zhuhai (Zhongshan) intercity.

According to the "Fourteenth Five-Year Plan for Transportation in Guangzhou" released in October this year, the Nansha-Zhuhai Zhongshan Intercity (Guangzhou section) will start construction in 2022 and is expected to be completed in 2027. On September 28 this year, the first section of Line 18 (Xiancun-Wanqingsha), known as the "fastest subway in China", was officially opened.

At the same time, construction projects in the Zhongshan section are also gradually advancing. On July 13 this year, China Government Procurement Network issued an announcement on the winning bid for the special planning project for comprehensive land development along the Zhongshan section of the Nansha-Zhuhai (Zhongshan) intercity railway. According to the announcement, Guangdong Urban and Rural Planning and Design Institute Co., Ltd. won the bid for the project with 3.7 million.

The Nansha-Zhuhai (Zhongshan) intercity project has an investment of 48.6 billion yuan and a mileage of 79 kilometers. According to the previous bidding documents, the southern extension of Line 18 is temporarily calculated based on 14 stations. The "General Layout Plan of Guangzhou Railway Hub" published at the end of October last year showed that the southern extension of Line 18 will pass through Shiliuyong, Cuiheng New District, Nanlang, Zhuhai North, Tangjiawan, and Zhuhai Station, and at Zhuhai North Station. Connect with Guangzhou-Zhuhai intercity.

In addition, the extension of Line 18 is also expected to connect to the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge. In November 2020, the Zhuhai Municipal Public Resources Trading Center issued a public bidding announcement for the procurement project of the "Study on the Planning Scheme for Nansha-Zhuhai (Zhongshan) Intercity Connection to Artificial Island" to analyze the necessity of Nansha-Zhuhai (Zhongshan) intercity connection to the artificial island And engineering feasibility. The artificial island mentioned is the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge Zhuhai Highway Port.






18号线南延段正开展前期研究工作！珠海12345热线回应_中山_南沙_广东省


11月26日，“中山发布”官微发布头条消息称，珠海市12345政务服务便民热线回应网民提问时指出：根据广东省铁路建设安排，广州市发展改革委牵头会同中山、珠海市相关部门将南沙至珠海中山城际（18号线南延段）项目…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

The feasibility study report of the Guangfo West section (Foshan West Railway Station to Guangzhou North Railway Station) project has been approved by the Guangdong Provincial Development and Reform Commission, and the "construction starting paper" has been officially obtained.

The line runs from Foshan West Railway Station to Guangzhou North Railway Station, with a total length of 47.01 kilometers and 7 new stations, which will be operated by Guangzhou Metro Group. It is expected that the riding experience will be like taking the subway. According to the Provincial Development and Reform Commission, the construction period of the project is 5 years. By then, the Guangzhou-Foshan Ring Railway will be completely "formed into a ring", and the first line will connect Guangzhou South Railway Station, Baiyun Airport, Guangzhou North Railway Station, Foshan West Railway Station and other transportation hubs.

Guangfo West Ring is located in the northeast of Foshan City and the northwest of Guangzhou City. The line starts from Foshan West Railway Station, passes through Foshan Nanhai District, Guangzhou Huadu District and Baiyun District, and ends at Guangzhou North Railway Station. The length of the newly built line of the project is 47.01 kilometers (30.5 kilometers in Foshan City and 16.51 kilometers in Guangzhou City), including 33.62 kilometers in the elevated section and 9.96 kilometers in the underground section. 7 new stations will be built on the whole line: Shishan Shandong, Dalan, Guanyao South, Hegui, Tanbu, Huadu Port and Shenshan North. The first 4 are in Foshan and the last 3 are in Guangzhou. Among them, Shishandong Station is an underground station, and the rest are elevated stations. One intercity railway vocational training section is set up on the east side of Tanbu Station.

The Guangfo West section project has a total investment of 22.806 billion yuan, which is constructed and operated by Guangzhou Metro Group and will be operated in a public transportation mode. The two intercity railways running through the Guangfo West Ring Road are both operated by the Guangzhou Metro. Among them, the section from Guangzhou North Station (Huadu Station) to Baiyun Airport North Station has been in operation for one year, and the ride experience is almost the same as the subway.


Guangzhou -Foshan Ring Intercity Railway (operation speed: 160-200km/h) , total length:147km, operated by Guangzhou Metro

The major stations: Guangzhou Baiyun Airport T1, T2, T3, Guangzhou South Station, Foshan West Station.


----------



## GojiMet86

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou -Foshan Ring Intercity Railway (operation speed: 160-200km/h) , total length:147km, operated by Guangzhou Metro


I wonder if this will be numbered as a Metro line, or will just be left as a name.


----------



## lawdefender

GojiMet86 said:


> I wonder if this will be numbered as a Metro line, or will just be left as a name.


This Ring Intercity Railway won’t be named as Guangzhou Metro Line, but will be operated as metro line format by Guangzhou Metro.

Guangzhou Metro Area Intercity Railways Map, all the intercity railways are operated by Guangzhou Metro in metro format.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro train maintenance staffs ready to work in the night























Sina Visitor System


----------



## lawdefender

By the end of November of 2021, Guangzhou Metro lines construction progress update:



1. The first section of Line 22 (Panyu Square-Chentougang): Operation and commissioning are underway.

2. The west extension section of Line 7 (Guangzhou South-Meida Avenue): 98% of civil works have been completed, and 95% of mechanical and electrical works have been completed.

3. East Extension Section of Line 3 (Panyu Square-Seafront): 49% of civil works have been completed

4. East Extension of Line 5 (Wenchong-Huangpu Passenger Port): 43% of civil works have been completed

5. Phase 2 of Line 7 (South of University Town-Shuixibei): 58% of civil works have been completed

6. Line 10 (Xilong-Shipaiqiao): 33% of all civil works have been completed

7. Line 12 (Xunfenggang-University Town South): 35% of civil works have been completed

8. The second phase of Line 14 (Jiahewanggang-Guangzhou Railway Station): 26% of civil works have been completed in total

9. Section of Line 18 (Xiancun-Guangzhou East Railway Station): 7% of civil works have been completed

10. Houtong Section of Line 22 (Chen Tougang-Bai E Tan): 14% of civil works have been completed

11. Line 11 (Train Station-Pazhou-Railway Station): 66% of civil works have been completed

12. The second phase of Line 13 (Chaoyang-Yuzhu): 40% of civil works have been completed






22号线首通段进入运营调试，广州11条在建地铁线路进度更新__南方plus_南方+


各线路最新进度>>>




pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

Since December 16, 2021, Guangzhou and Shenzhen have realized the interconnection and interoperability of subway transit codes. Citizens can use one APP to swipe the codes to take the subway in Guangzhou and Shenzhen.

So far, Guangzhou has realized the interconnection of QR codes with the subways of 5 cities in Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin, Chongqing and Shenzhen. In the future, it will continue to promote the interconnection of subway QR codes with other regions, which will bring the citizens to cross-city travel with Convenient ride experience.







广深地铁乘车码实现互联互通，助力大湾区协同发展_广州_深圳_城市


12月16日起，作为粤港澳大湾区双核心城市的广州与深圳实现了地铁乘车码互联互通，市民用一个APP即可在广州、深圳两地跨城刷码乘坐地铁。 至此，广州已实现与北京、上海、天津、重庆及深圳5座城市地铁二维码的互…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965

@lawdefender, are these yellow trains still operating or are they retired?  
















Guangzhou Metro


Guangzhou Metro is a light rail transit system in the city of Guanghzou (formerly known as Canton) in China. It…




www.railway-technology.com


----------



## lawdefender

Zaz965 said:


> @lawdefender, are these yellow trains still operating or are they retired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guangzhou Metro
> 
> 
> Guangzhou Metro is a light rail transit system in the city of Guanghzou (formerly known as Canton) in China. It…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railway-technology.com



This train was used in 1997 and was the first train of the Guangzhou Metro. The train is based on Siemens’ modular subway train and is jointly produced by ADtranz and Siemens. Parts are also divided among different manufacturers: Anda is responsible for the car body, traction inverter, air conditioning, interior and general assembly; Siemens is responsible for steering Racks, drive systems, pantographs, DC/AC inverters, DC/AC converters, broadcasting systems, train diagnostic systems, ATO, ATP and train radio systems.

In June 2016, the Guangzhou Metro began to study the extension of the car body service life of this type of train, and started the renovation of this type of train from 2019 to 2020.

In October 2021, after the refurbishment of 1x29-1x30 is completed, it will be returned to the Xilong depot for debugging [8], which is the first refurbished train of this type of train.

First updated the car: IGBT-VVVF
1x31-32: Originally manufactured by Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric TGN-51

Second update car: IGBT-VVVF
1x21-22:
Jiangsu Jingwei Rail Transit Equipment System
WIND-TCM-1B1200FU02
1x29-30:
Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric System
t Power-TN28 (UR1/JP2)









廣州地鐵一號線列車 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org


----------



## lawdefender

On December 17, the signing ceremony of the cooperation agreement for the development and test project of the 80km/h type A Chinese standard subway train was held in Guangzhou.

According to the agreement, Guangzhou Metro Group, CRRC Changchun and CRRC Zhuzhou will jointly promote the implementation of the 80km/h A-type serialized Chinese standard subway train plan, and the Chinese standard subway train representing the latest independent innovation of China’s subway will enter Guangzhou. The two parties will rely on the Guangzhou Metro Vehicle Project to achieve vehicle standardization, functional configuration, system integration, component modularization, component commonality, and key component autonomy, effectively reducing vehicle spare parts reserve, operation and maintenance costs, and improving vehicle service performance. Safety performance, to create a new generation of Guangzhou metro vehicles that are "safe and reliable, intelligent and advanced, green and energy-saving, convenient and comfortable".

The Chinese standard subway train signed this time adopts GOA4 level (all operation scenes and emergency handling scenes are fully automated, without manual intervention) fully automatic driving 80 kilometers per hour type A car.

Taking Line 12 vehicles as an example, the project mainly researches 12 items including "GOA4 fully automatic driving technology" and "integrated vehicle system integration scheme based on the new A-type vehicle cross-section"; it is planned to solve the problem of "for the first time in cooperation with the owner to build a smart transportation system in Guangzhou". 7 technical problems such as “Voice Platform”, “First Design of Active and Passive Foreign Body Invasion Limit Detection System”; 7 innovations including “New cross-section design to adapt to CRRC’s platform body” were formed; Conduct in-depth research on scenario analysis and design, fire protection design, noise design, independent safety assessment and certification, and improve the platform for unmanned driving projects.









广州地铁与中车长客、株机签约时速80公里A型中国标准地铁列车研制及试验项目_公司_地铁_车长客


按照协议，广州地铁集团与中车长客、中车株机将共同推进80km/h A型系列化中国标准地铁列车方案的落地实施，代表我国地铁最新自主创新成果的中国标准地铁列车将驶入广州。 中车长客、中车株机与广州…




www.sohu.com


----------



## saiho

Xiyuan Station on LIne 8 posted by AlexCHEUNG


----------



## lawdefender

Ding Jianlong, the Director of Guangzhou Metro Group Co., Ltd., said that recently the higher-level authorities have made it clear that Guangzhou Metro will take over the operation of the intercity railways in the Great Bay Area.

Specifically, when we plan Guangzhou urban rail transit, we will definitely integrate closely with the intercity railways in the Greater Bay Area. After passengers from each city of the Bay Area enters Guangzhou through the intercity rail transit, they can be very conveniently connected to the Guangzhou metro system and buses, and truly realize one network, one ticket, and a chain of cities.







广州地铁接管珠三角城际铁路 7号线西延顺德段正紧张调试


广州在制定新一轮地铁规划时，将把广州摆在大湾区区域发展核心引擎的位置来谋划。




news.ycwb.com


----------



## gao7

Walking in Guangzhou metro line 18


----------



## Zaz965

lawdefender said:


> In October 2021, after the refurbishment of 1x29-1x30 is completed, it will be returned to the Xilong depot for debugging [8], which is the first refurbished train of this type of train.
> 
> First updated the car: IGBT-VVVF
> 1x31-32: Originally manufactured by Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric TGN-51
> 
> Second update car: IGBT-VVVF
> 1x21-22:
> Jiangsu Jingwei Rail Transit Equipment System
> WIND-TCM-1B1200FU02
> 1x29-30:
> Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric System
> t Power-TN28 (UR1/JP2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 廣州地鐵一號線列車 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zh.wikipedia.org


@lawdefender, please, bring photos about these refurbished trains


----------



## lawdefender

On the morning of January 24, 2022 , Guangzhou Metro and Guangzhou Symphony Orchestra held the "Classical Renewal, Enjoy the Whole Journey" symphony concert and the launch ceremony of the special symphony train at Panyu Square Station on Line 18.

In the morning, the "Brilliant Metal" brass quintet from the Guangzhou Symphony Orchestra played "Little World" together in the station hall of Panyu Square Station on Line 18.











One of the highlights of this event is the symphony subway train carefully designed by the Guangzhou Symphony Orchestra. this is the first time that Guangzhou Metro has launched the "Symphony Special Train". Citizens can use their mobile phones to scan the QR code of the carriage to read QQ music production. From the guide tour page , you can listen to the live recording of the Canton Symphony concert specially selected by the Guangzhou Symphony Orchestra online.














广州地铁 全程为你--公司新闻


----------



## lawdefender

On February 15, Guangzhou Metro announced the latest progress of the new metro line under construction. As of the end of January 2022, the construction progress of each line is as follows:

1. West Extension of Line 7 (Guangzhou South-Midea Avenue): Operation and commissioning is underway.

2. The first section of Line 22 (Panyu Square-Chentougang): Operation and commissioning is underway.

3. The east extension of Line 3 (Panyu Plaza-Haibang): 55% of the civil works have been completed

4. East Extension of Line 5 (Wenchong-Huangpu Passenger Port): 52% of the civil works have been completed

5. Phase 2 of Line 7 (University Town South-Shui Northwest): 64% of civil works have been completed

6. Line 10 (Xilong-Shipaiqiao): 38% of the civil works have been completed

7. Line 11 (Railway Station-Pazhou-Railway Station): 73% of the civil works have been completed

8. Line 12 (Xunfenggang-University City South): 38% of the civil works have been completed

9. Phase II of Line 13 (Chaoyang-Yuzhu): 44% of the civil works have been completed


10. Phase II of Line 14 (Jiahe Wanggang-Guangzhou Railway Station): 30% of the civil works have been completed






__





广州地铁在建线路进度刷新，两条新线正开展运营调试


2月15日，广州地铁通报了在建轨道交通新线的最新进展。




news.ycwb.com


----------



## Zaz965

@lawdefender, guangzhou subway is having a huge boost


----------



## lawdefender

On the morning of February 21, Nansha District held a press conference on the construction results of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Comprehensive Cooperation Demonstration Zone in Nansha, Guangzhou.

At the meeting, the relevant person in charge of the Nansha District Housing and Urban-rural Development Bureau said that during the "14th Five-Year Plan" period, Nansha will strengthen the rapid and direct connection with the cities on the east bank of the Bay Area, and build the east extension of Metro Line 22 connecting to Shenzhen Guangming City.






“广深地铁”来了！22号线东延，连通南沙与深圳光明城


“广深地铁”来了！22号线东延，连通南沙与深圳光明城



finance.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

On February 25, the reporter learned from Guangzhou Metro Group that the Pearl River Delta Intercity Rail Company will make every effort to ensure the completion of the entire Xinbaiguang Intercity Intercity Line and the opening of the Guangzhou-Foshan South Ring and Foguang-Dongguan Lines this year.


Guangzhou-Foshan South Ring starts from Foshan West Railway Station and ends at Guangzhou South Railway Station. There are Zhangcha Station, Beijiao West Station (formerly Beijiao Station), Shunde North Station (formerly Dongping Xincheng Station), Chencun Station and Panyu Station (formerly Beijiao Station). Guangzhou South Railway Station) has a total of 5 stations, the main line is about 35 kilometers long, and the speed is 200 kilometers per hour.

Foguang Intercity Intercity starts from Guangzhou South Railway Station and ends at Dongguan West Railway Station. The whole line consists of Guangzhou Changlong Station (formerly Changlong Station), Donghuan Station (formerly Panyu Avenue Station), Guanqiao Station and Guangzhou Lianhuashan Station (formerly Lianhuashan Station) The main line is about 36 kilometers long, with a speed of 200 kilometers per hour. After connecting with the Dongguan-Huizgou Intercity, it is named as the "Guangzhou-Huizhou Intercity" line.



https://gd.ifeng.com/c/8DvBDdP6SuD





Intercity railway lines operated by Guangzhou Metro (operation speed:200km/h) in Guangzhou metropolitan area


----------



## lawdefender

Wansheng Plaza

a TOD project developed by Guangzhou Metro Group , located above the Wanshengweo metro station.

Three office towers and one shopping mall , including Guangzhou Metro Headquarter, Guangzhou Metro System Control Center, and Guangzhou Metro Museum.



广州地铁 全程为你--地铁商业经营





































Photo from gaoloumi 2022-2


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro plans to carry out a survey and feasibility study project for the installation of escalators in stations, which will cover most of the lines operated by Guangzhou Metro.

At present, the problem of insufficient configuration of escalators at the entrances and exits of the subway is more prominent in the stations in the central urban area of Guangzhou. Guangzhou Metro has stated that it will promote the installation of electricity at the entrances and exits of existing lines in batches and categories in accordance with the principle of maturity of implementation conditions. 

It is not easy to install elevators in old subway stations. In January 2021, a reporter from the Yangcheng Evening News conducted a city-wide visit to the problem of insufficient elevator configuration at the entrances and exits of the Guangzhou Metro. The relevant construction units revealed that the installation of escalators at the entrances and exits of subway stations in the old city usually faces restrictions on civil construction conditions and pipelines. Due to difficulties such as relocation, narrow construction site, etc., the construction unit can only make full use of the limited space to carry out installation operations on the premise of meeting the minimum fire evacuation width at the entrance and exit. In addition, the difficulty of land acquisition and demolition is also a "stumbling block" that hinders the installation of elevators in old stations.

The latest public bidding documents show that Guangzhou Metro plans to carry out surveys and feasibility studies for the installation of escalators and escalators on existing operating line stations under its jurisdiction, including but not limited to Line 1, Line 2, Line 3, and Line 3. Line North Extension, Line 4, Line 5, Line 6, Line 7, Line 8, Line 9, Line 13, Line 14, Knowledge City Line, Line 21, APM Line, Guangfo Line.







广州地铁拟开展加装电扶梯全面勘察 -广州搜狐焦点


广州地铁拟开展加装电扶梯全面勘察



gz.focus.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu Tram L2 Under construction

photos by 迷迷鼠 from ditiezu 2022-3


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 7 West Extension


Expected to open for public: 2022-3-30


This extension is connecting Guangzhou South Station to Shunde District of Foshan 












Beijiao Park Station


----------



## kunming tiger

There is just a massive urban construction going on in that area around the terminus of the western extension of Line 7


----------



## lawdefender

Photo from GZ metro weibo


----------



## lawdefender

The latest progress of Line 22:

Guangzhou Metro Line 22 is the sister line of Line 18, and the design speed is also 160 kilometers per hour. The first section of the line is 18.2 kilometers long and has four stations from north to south: Chentougang, Guangzhou South Railway Station, Shiguang Road, and Panyu Square. Among them, Guangzhou South Railway Station and Panyu Square Station are interchangeable with existing lines.

The total length of the line is 30.8 kilometers, all of which are underground lines. There are a total of 8 stations, including 4 transfer stations. As of now, the first section (Panyu Square-Chentougang, 18.2 kilometers) is undergoing commissioning , and has completed the safety assessment.


Chentougang-Fangcun, 12.6 kilometers, the cumulative completion of civil works is 16%. All 4 stations are undergoing civil construction; among the 4 sections, 1 is undergoing civil construction, and 3 are undergoing preliminary preparation.





__





22号线首通段“好事近”，两个换乘站先睹为快_广州日报大洋网


记者最新获悉，地铁22号线首通段线路已完成安全评估，通车的日子不远了，市民可以静待官方发布。



news.dayoo.com





Guangzhou South Station of Line 22 is an underground four-story structure. The platform is located on the negative fourth floor, the transfer platform is on the negative third floor, the negative second floor is the station hall, and the negative first floor is the transfer passage. The transfer platform is on the third floor, and the other end is connected to the station hall of Metro Line 2 and Line 7.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Group Announced L22 (Panyu Square to Chentougang) will be opened for operation on March 31, 2022

After completing the initial operation commissioning and safety assessment, with the approval of the municipal government, the first section of Line 22 (Panyu Square to Chentougang) will be opened for operation from the first train on March 31. After the opening,* the total operating mileage of Guangzhou Metro will exceed 600 kilometers, reaching 607.6 kilometers, and the number of stations will increase to 294.*

The total length of Line 22 is 30.8 kilometers, all of which are underground lines. There are 8 stations in total, including 4 transfer stations. It is positioned as the South Railway Station Express Line. As a subway city express line with a speed of 160 kilometers per hour, it will realize the Nansha, Panyu, Liwan and Guangzhou South Railway Station are connected by rapid rail transit, and the comprehensive transportation hub function of Guangzhou South Railway Station is enhanced.

The first section of Line 22 starts from Chentougang in the west and ends at Panyu Square in the east, with a total length of 18.2 kilometers and a total of 4 stations, all of which are underground stations. The line starts from Chentougang and passes through Guangzhou South Railway Station, Shiguang Road Station, and Panyu Square Station. Among them, Guangzhou South Station (transfer to Line 2, Line 7, Foshan Metro Line 2), Panyu Square Station (transfer to Line 3 Line, Line 18) is a transfer station, and passengers can transfer according to the transfer guide. At the beginning of the opening, the maximum speed of the first section of Line 22 is 160 km/h, the one-way time is about 14 minutes, and the driving interval is about 7 minutes and 30 seconds.










开通时间定了！二十二号线首通段3月31日首班车见


开通后，广州地铁运营总里程突破600公里，达到607.6公里，车站将增加至294座。




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 22






新快报带你直击广州地铁22号线开通首日_现场_新快网_新中产的移动资讯友伴


新快报记者现场所见，二十二号线市广路站早高峰时期每个屏蔽门前都有十几个乘客候车，由于站台宽阔，候车环境并不拥挤，所有乘客上车都有座位。




www.xkb.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

L22 / Shiguang Road Station 

photos from weibo


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro System authentic data issued by Guangzhou Metro: 

The total operating length of Guangzhou Metro reaching 607.6 kilometers, and the number of stations : 294.

Date: 2022-3-31


----------



## CNGL

Per my reckoning Guangzhou metro is at 568 km and 269 stations. The Guangzhou-Foshan line is, like always, the difference (I only count it for Foshan).


----------



## lawdefender

CNGL said:


> Per my reckoning Guangzhou metro is at 568 km and 269 stations. The Guangzhou-Foshan line is, like always, the difference (I only count it for Foshan).


That Data of the Guangzhou Metro is always your own counting, not authentic.

If you have problem with the the official data of Guangzhou Metro, you should write a letter to Guangzhou Metro and complain about it, and see whether or not they will change the data according to your counting.

Otherwise, whenever Guangzhou Metro adding new metro lines, you always make noises about their official data. It is very annoying.


----------



## JHPart

Interesting that they build express metro and subway lines. In Europe there are also fast railway services in cities, but we don't call it a subway or metro line. It is mostly a real train line and could be even integrated in the regional railway service.


----------



## lawdefender

JHPart said:


> Interesting that they build express metro and subway lines. In Europe there are also fast railway services in cities, but we don't call it a subway or metro line. It is mostly a real train line and could be even integrated in the regional railway service.


Until 2022-3, the top 4 largest metro systems in the world are in China, Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Chengdu. 8 of the top 10 largest metro systems in the world are in China.

Guangzhou Metro System is in the leading position of global metro system in terms of management, technology used and facilities built.

—————————-

There are 4 layers rail transit systems in Guangzhou divided by operation speed:

1st layer: HSR connecting Guangzhou to near major Chinese cities (250-350 km/h)

HSR Operation speed 350 km/h is the fastest operation speed in the world, and only in mainland China.

HSR in operation:

1. Guangzhou to Wuhan HSR , operation speed: 350 km/h
2. Guangzhou to Shenzhen HSR, operation speed: 350 km/h
3. Guangzhou to Nanning HSR, operation speed: 250 km/h
4. Guangzhou to Guiyang HSR, operation speed: 250 km/h

HSR under construction or planing: (completed before 2030)

5. Guangzhou to Zhanjiang HSR , operation speed: 350 km/h
6. Guangzhou to Heyuan HSR, operation speed: 350 km/h
7. Guangzhou to Macau HSR, operation speed: 350 km/h
8. Guangzhou to Shantou HSR, operation speed: 350 km/h
9. Guangzhou to Yongzhou HSR, operation speed: 350 km/h

——————————

2nd layer : Intercity railways connecting Guangzhou to nearby cities in Great Bay Area, operated by Guangzhou Metro in metro system format (operation speed: 200 km/h)

Intercity Railway in operation:

1. Guangzhou to Qingyuan , operation speed: 200 km/h
2. Guangzhou to Zhuhai, operation speed: 200 km/h
3. Guangzhou to Dongguan - Shenzhen, operation speed: 200 km/h

Intercity Railway under construction:

4. Guangzhou- Foshan Ring intercity Railway , operation speed: 200 km/h

——————————

3rd layer : Guangzhou Metro lines connecting different districts in Guangzhou and nearby cities (operation speed: 80-160 km/h )


By 2022-6, 16 metro lines in operation, total length: 607 km ( ranking 3rd in the world)

15 metro lines under construction and planing

Line 18, 22, operation speed: 160 km/h (The fastest metro line in the world)

Guangzhou Metro System connecting Foshan Metro System with Guangfo metro line and Foshan metro line 2. In the near future, Guangzhou Metro System will connect to Dongguan Metro System and Shenzhen Metro System.


*Guangzhou Metro System Plan （2018-2035）with a total mileage of 2,029 kilometers in three levels ：


5 High-speed metro lines (452 kilometers ), operation speed: 160 km/h

11 Express metro lines (607 kilometers ), operation speed: 100-140 km/h

37 Regular-speed metro lines (970 kilometers), operation speed: 80-100 km/h

Total length : 2,029 kilometers*


————————————

4th layer: Tram lines connecting different locations inside a Urban District of Guangzhou

Tram lines in operation:

1. Haizhu Line 1, operation speed: 40-70 km/h
2. Huangpu Line 1, operation speed: 40 -70 km/h

Tram lines under construction and planing: 48 lines

——————————-

From the above information, it is sure that Guangzhou has the most sophisticated and advanced rail transit systems in the world so far.


----------



## lawdefender

Intercity Railway Construction Planning in Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Great Bay Area

According to the plan, by 2025, the railway network in the Great Bay Area will reach 4,700 kilometers in operation and under construction, covering the major cities, node cities and key metropolitan areas such as Guangzhou and Shenzhen in the Great Bay Area.

By 2035, the railway network in the Great Bay Area will be operational and the mileage under construction has reached 5,700 kilometers, covering 100% of the cities above the county level.

In the near future, the Great Bay Area will plan to build 13 intercity railways and 5 hub projects, with a total mileage of about 775 kilometers, forming an intercity railway network with enhanced main axes, regional coverage and hub connections. Among them, it is planned to start the construction of 6 intercity railway projects including the Shenzhen Airport to Daya Bay, Intercity Shenzhen Airport to Pingshan Section, the Guangqing Intercity North Extension Line, and the Guangzhou East Railway Station Reconstruction Project before 2022. Construction, the total mileage is 337 kilometers; 7 intercity railway projects including Tangxia-Longgang, Changping-Longhua and 2 hub projects including the reconstruction project of Guangzhou Station will be advanced , with a planned construction mileage of 438 kilometers.


Guangdong-Hong Kong- Macau Great Bay Area Intercity Railways Map










Guangdong-Hong Kong- Macau Great Bay Area Satellite photo in the night









Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macau Great Bay Area

The largest metropolitan area in the world

The Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area includes Hong Kong, Macau, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Zhuhai, Foshan, Huizhou, Dongguan, Zhongshan, Jiangmen, Zhaoqing

Population (2020) : 85 million

In 2021, the Greater Bay Area GDP is expected to reach 12.54 trillion yuan (about 1.82 trillion US dollars), with an actual growth of 8.1%.


----------



## lawdefender

Update on the progress of Guangzhou Metro's subway lines under construction:

Date: end of March, 2022

Source : Guangzhou Metro

West Extension of Line 7 (Guangzhou South-Midea Avenue): Operation and commissioning is underway.

The east extension of Line 3 (Panyu Square-Haibang): 57% of the civil works have been completed.

East Extension of Line 5 (Wenchong-Huangpu Passenger Port): 55% of the civil works have been completed.

Phase 2 of Line 7 (University Town South-Shui Northwest): 66% of the civil works have been completed.

Line 10 (Xilong-Shipaiqiao): 38% of the civil works have been completed.


Line 11 (Train Station - Pazhou - Railway Station): 74% of the civil works have been completed.

Line 12 (Xunfenggang-University Town South): 38% of the civil works have been completed.

Line 13 Phase II (Chaoyang-Yuzhu): 46% of the civil works have been completed.

Phase II of Line 14 (Jiahe Wanggang-Guangzhou Railway Station): 31% of the civil works have been completed.

Line 18 (Xiancun-Guangzhou East Station): 7% of the civil works have been completed.

Line 22 (Chentougang-Fangcun): 16% of the civil works have been completed.






广州地铁刷新在建线路进度条，七号线有好消息_广州日报大洋网


近日，在建的地铁七号线二期迎来重大节点，姬堂停车场维修楼主体结构顺利封顶，为下一步建筑装修装饰工程、机电设备安装等创造了有利的条件。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Starting from April 16, Guangzhou Metro Lines 18 and 22 will start using a new operating time table. According to the new version of the train operation time table, Line 18 will add morning and evening rush hours on weekdays, and the travel interval will be greatly reduced to 4 minutes and 22 seconds; Line 22 will optimize the operation procedures, and realize the same platform change from Panyu Square Station to Xiancun Station.





__





广州地铁 全程为你--公司新闻






www.gzmtr.com


----------



## lawdefender

The longest station of Guangzhou Metro Line 12 was successfully capped


With the completion of the pouring of the last piece of roof concrete, it marks that the main structure of Ershadao Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 12 (Xunfenggang-University Town South) has been successfully capped. Ershadao Station, with a total length of 589.6 meters, is also the longest station on the entire line.

Ersha Island Station of Metro Line 12 is located in Guangzhou Development Park on Ersha Island, the center of the Pearl River in Yuexiu District. Due to the special geographical location of the station, the complex surrounding environment, the high safety and environmental protection control standards, and Ersha Island located in the center of the Pearl River, with complex geological conditions and abundant groundwater, the construction of the station faces great challenges.





__





广州地铁 全程为你--公司新闻






www.gzmtr.com


----------



## lawdefender

The seven models of metro trains used by Guangzhou Metro



photo from Guangzhou Metro Weibo


----------



## 499towersofchina

Thank you, lawdefender. When do we get to see the rolling stock for lines 11 and 12 I wonder?
Also, What's the status on the future planned and proposed lines 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28 and 37?


----------



## lawdefender

499towersofchina said:


> Thank you, lawdefender. When do we get to see the rolling stock for lines 11 and 12 I wonder?
> Also, What's the status on the future planned and proposed lines 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28 and 37?


All the proposed metro lines are subject to the approval of the National Development and Reform Committee firstly.

I think the proposed new lines will be confirmed after 2024.


----------



## lawdefender

On April 25, 2022, reporters from Guangzhou Daily were invited to take a test ride to experience the west extension of Shunde section of Guangzhou Metro Line 7.

This is a line built by Guangzhou and Foshan again after the Guangzhou-Foshan Line. Starting from "Midea Avenue Station" in Beijiao, Shunde, it takes more than 20 minutes to reach Guangzhou South Railway Station in 8 stops. The fare is 5 yuan, which further shortens the space-time distance of Guangfo!

The total length of the westward extension of Shunde section of Guangzhou Metro Line 7 is 13.4 kilometers, of which the Shunde section is about 11.8 kilometers long and the Guangzhou section is about 1.6 kilometers long.

There are 8 underground stations in total, namely Midea Avenue, Beijiao Park, Midea, South Chung, Jinlong, Chencun, Chencun North, Dazhou, among which Beijiao Park will transfer with Foshan Line 3 in the future, Chencun will transfer with the Intercity Railway Guangfo Ring Line, and Chencun North will transfer with Foshan Line 11 in the future. take. According to estimates, the west extension from Midea Avenue to Guangzhou South Railway Station will take 22 minutes. The line will be in operation with the existing Guangzhou Metro Line 7 Phase I, and the whole journey will take about 49 minutes.





__





坐地铁嚟顺德！广州地铁七号线西延顺德段细节抢先看_广州日报大洋网


记者了解到，这是继广佛线（佛山地铁1号线）后，广佛再度“牵手”打造的地铁线路。从位于顺德北滘的“美的大道站”出发，全程8站20多分钟即可抵达广州南站，票价为5元，这进一步拉近了广佛的时空距离！



news.dayoo.com









__





全程5元！广州7号线西延顺德段开通在即！-头条-佛山新闻网







www.foshannews.net







Chencun Station






































Beijiao Park Station















































Test ride by media reporters


----------



## lawdefender

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B9%BF%E5%B7%9E%E5%9C%B0%E9%93%81


----------



## lawdefender

From 14:00 on May 1, the west extension of Guangzhou Metro Line 7 officially opened for initial operation.

After the opening of the west extension of Shunde section, the total running time from Midea Avenue Station to Guangzhou South Railway Station is about 22 minutes; from Midea Avenue Station to University Town South Station, the total running time is about 50 minutes. The departure time of the train is from 6:00 a.m. to about 23:00 p.m., and the train interval is about 5 and a half minutes during the peak period during the initial operation. From Midea Avenue to Guangzhou South Railway Station, the whole fare is 5 yuan per person.





__





全程5元，22分钟到南站……广州地铁七号线西延顺德段正式开通！_南方网


又一条广佛地铁来了！5月1日14时起，广州地铁七号线西延顺德段正式开通初期运营。




news.southcn.com





Photos from Guangzhou Metro weibo


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro has a total of 16 lines in operation with a total length of 621.05 kilometers and a total of 259 stations.

Data updated : 2022-5-1



https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/广州地铁


----------



## kunming tiger

rapid expansion


----------



## Zaz965

huge boost


----------



## Jim856796

Here's something crazy: Should the routes of Lines 1 and 13 switch numbers? The areas served by Line 13 are more dense than those served by Line 1, and Line 13 may be the only one to use eight-car trains while most of the other lines have six-car trains.


----------



## lawdefender

On May 5, 2022, Guangzhou Metro successfully brought the Taiyong Plot on the south side of Shiliugang in Haizhu District, the Chisha Depot in Haizhu District, Guanghai Road Plot 1 in Baiyun District (West Plot of Shijing Cement Plant), Baiyun District The comprehensive development plot of Dongping Metro Station consists of 4 plots, with a total land area of 37 hectares and a total construction area of 800,000 square meters.

For the 4 plots, only Guangzhou Metro followed up the auction, and all were sold at the reserve price. These plots will be developed in the TOD complex and the benefits will feed back the construction and operation of GZ Metro . It is estimated that from 2025 to 2030, Guangzhou Metro will build a "subway + intercity" rail transit network of more than 1,500 kilometers.





__





广州地铁底价拿下4个地块 收益反哺轨道交通建设运营_广州日报大洋网


广州推出2022年第一批集中供地。广州地铁成功竞得海珠区石榴岗南侧台涌地块、海珠区赤沙车辆段地块、白云区广海路地块一（石井水泥厂西地块）、白云区东平地铁站综合开发地块共4个地块。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

On May 7, 2022, the Guangdong Provincial Department of Ecology and Environment issued a reply to the environmental impact report on the section from Foshan West Station to Guangzhou North Station of the Pearl River Delta Intercity Rail Transit Guangfo Ring Line, agreeing in principle with the nature and scale of the construction projects listed in the report. , location and proposed environmental protection measures.

According to the license content, the project line from Foshan West Station to Guangzhou North Station of the Pearl River Delta Intercity Rail Transit Guangfo Ring Line starts from Foshan West Station, passes through Nanhai District of Foshan City, Huadu District and Baiyun District of Guangzhou City, and ends at Guangzhou North Station . The total length of the line is 47.008 kilometers (including the new main line 44.606 kilometers, the Foshan Intercity Intercity Implementation Section and the Guangqing Intercity South Extension Implementation Section 2.402 kilometers), with Foshan West Station, Shishan East Station, Dalan Station, Guanyao South Station, Hegui Station, Tanbu Station, Huadugang Station, Shenshan North Station, Guangzhou North Station, a total of 9 stations; Hegui Maintenance Work Area and Tanbu Railway Vocational Training Section; new Shishan Traction Substation, expansion and renovation of existing Jindu (Guangzhou North) Traction Substation.

The main technical standards of the railway are intercity railway, double-track, electric traction, and EMU, and the speed target value is 160-200 km/h.

Looking back on December last year, the Guangdong Provincial Development and Reform Commission approved the feasibility study report of the Pearl River Delta Intercity Rail Transit Guangfo Ring Line from Foshan West Station to Guangzhou North Station (hereinafter referred to as "Guangfo Ring Line West Ring"), with a total investment of 22.806 billion yuan. , the construction period is 5 years.

At the same time, the location of each site has been fully announced.

Guangzhou-Foshan Intercity Loop Railway Map (operation speed: 160-200 km/h, operated by Guangzhou Metro in metro line format)

Green line (in operation): Huadu (Guangzhou North ) - Baiyun Airport North, total length: 22.6 km , operation speed:160km/h.

Blue Line (under construction): Baiyun Airport North- Guangzhou South Station, total length: 46.75 km, operation speed: 160 km/h.

Maroon line(under construction): Guangzhou South Station- Foshan West Station, total length: 35 km, operation speed: 200km/h.

Grey line (under construction): Foshan West Station- Huadu(Guangzhou North), total length: 47 km, operation speed: 160-200km/h.

The total length of Guangzhou-Foshan Loop Intercity Railway: 151.35 km























https://fs.leju.com/news/2022-05-09/16066929340868436741550.shtml


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Daily Ridership (2022/5/4-5/10)

Highest daily ridership 22/5/9 : 7.195 million 

unit: 10,000















__





Sina Visitor System






weibo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Photos from GZ Metro weibo

Guangzhou Metro train reaching into auto washing site


----------



## 499towersofchina

Hey Lawdefender. Can I ask you something about Guangzhou's new Baiyun Station? It looks amazing and is certainly among the very best Chinese High Speed Rail Stations in my opinion.
Do you about the types of trains that will be serving the New Baiyun Station?

I suspect that it will probably become a new station that will partly replace the Guangzhou South High Speed Station for high speed train services using the Wuhan - Guangzhou, Guiyang - Guangzhou and Nanning - Guangzhou High Speed Lines that terminate in Guangzhou. It's far closer and better connected to the city centre, Zhujiang New Town and Pazhou than the South Station.

In this way, Guangzhou South Station would be freed up for more through high speed train services such as services from Beijing, Zhengzhou, Wuhan, Chengdu, Chongqing, Guiyang, Nanning and Kunming that continue towards Shenzhen, Hong Kong and Zhuhai.

I also believe that once the Guangzhou - Shanwei High Speed Line opens in 2023, services to cities east or north east of Guangzhou such as Shantou, Xiamen, Fuzhou, Ganzhou, Nanchang, Hangzhou, Wenzhou and Shanghai will use the currently under construction Guangzhou Xintang station.

Do you have any information regarding my query?


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Baiyun Station is one of the main passenger stations of the "five main and four auxiliary" railway hubs in Guangzhou. It is expected to be completed and put into operation by the end of 2023. By then, Baiyun Station will undertake the regular-speed train lines of Guangzhou Station and Guangzhou East Station.

Guangzhou Baiyun Station and Station Yard Integrated Transportation Hub Integration Project is located in the northwest of Baiyun District, about 5 kilometers away from Guangzhou Railway Station in the south and 2 kilometers away from Baiyun New Town in the east. The total investment of the project exceeds 44 billion yuan. Guangzhou South Station, which has the largest passenger flow in the country, covers an area of 615,000 square meters, while Baiyun Station covers an area of 2.63 million square meters, four times that of Guangzhou South Station. However, if the total area of the station building of the railway station is calculated, the area of the station building of Baiyun Station is only 143,000 square meters, and the total area of the station building of Guangzhou South Station is 485,000 square meters. Therefore, the large scale of Baiyun Station is mainly reflected in the total area of the station building. 

At the beginning of the construction of Baiyun Station, construction space was reserved for as many as 6 subway lines, including the north extension of Guangzhou Metro Line 8 and the under-construction Line 12, Fangcun to Baiyun Airport Intercity, 24 Line 8 and Foshan Metro Line 8, as well as a reserved east-west line. In addition, Baiyun Station will also be equipped with large-scale comprehensive transportation hubs such as a long-distance passenger transportation center, a tourist bus station and an urban bus station.







锚定亚洲最大，白云站为何是个“普速车站”？_广州日报大洋网


近日，在30台液压装置的驱动下，广州白云站总重量约2000吨的站房屋盖钢结构缓缓提升，巨大的火车站站房就这样“拔地而起”，白云站“云山珠水、木棉花开”的外观也露出雏形。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Completed investment of 78 billion yuan in 2021 --Guangzhou Metro releases 2021 annual report

2022-06-24



Recently, Guangzhou Metro Group officially released the 2021 Annual Report and Social Responsibility Report, which is the 22nd annual report and the 8th social responsibility report compiled by Guangzhou Metro. The two reports mainly presented the main measures and achievements of Guangzhou Metro in terms of operation management, subway construction, safe operation, and fulfillment of social responsibilities in the past year.

The report shows that the total assets of Guangzhou Metro is 526.935 billion yuan, and the investment in key projects in Guangzhou is 78 billion yuan in 2021.

2021 the operating income : 13.46 billion yuan

2021 the total profit : 430 million yuan

By the end of May , 2022, the total mileage of the metro system : 621 kilometers

2021 Whole Year Ridership: 2.834 billion passengers

2021 average daily ridership: 7.7645 million passengers,
accounting for 61% of the city's total public transport trips, an increase of 4% over last year.






广州地铁去年运客28.34亿，运营里程排世界前五


广州地铁2021年线网总里程突破600公里，全年共运送乘客28.34亿人次，日均客运量达776.45万人次。运营线路里程排名国内第三、世界前五。




news.ycwb.com


----------



## lawdefender

Starting from June 28, the subway ride codes of Guangzhou and the four cities of Nanjing, Chengdu, Xi'an and Nanning have been interconnected. So far, Guangzhou has realized the interconnection with 10 urban subway ride codes.

After this interconnection, passengers can use the Guangzhou Metro APP to scan the QR code to take the subway in Nanjing, Chengdu, Xi'an and Nanning, or use the Guangzhou Metro APP, the Chengdu Metro APP, the Xi'an Metro APP, and the Nanning Rail Transit APP. It greatly enhances the experience of passengers in cross-city subway travel.

After the system function is launched, passengers only need to upgrade the subway APP in their city to the corresponding version when they swipe their QR code to ride in different places. There is no need to download or replace other APPs, making it more convenient for passengers to travel by subway across cities.

At present, Guangzhou Metro has realized the interconnection and interoperability with subway ride codes of 10 cities in Beijing, Shanghai, Chongqing, Tianjin, Shenzhen, Nanchang, Nanjing, Chengdu, Xi'an and Nanning, and will continue to promote the interconnection and interoperability of QR codes with other regional subways in the future. .







广州地铁“一码通行”十城-中新网


6月28日起，广州与南京、成都、西安、南宁四个城市的地铁乘车码实现了互联互通。目前，广州地铁已实现与北京、上海、重庆、天津、深圳、南昌、南京、成都、西安、南宁10座城市地铁乘车码的互联互通，后续将继续推动与其他区域地铁二维码互联互通。



www.chinanews.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

160 kilometers per hour High-speed metro line 22 starts construction

The design speed of Line 22 is 160 kilometers per hour. It starts from Fangcun Station and ends at Baiyun Airport North Station. The line is about 41 kilometers long. 10 new stations including Rainbow Bridge Station, Guangzhou Railway Station, Baiyun Station, Xia Mao Station, Baiyun City Center Station, Fangshi Station, Renhe Station, Airport East Station, Airport South Station, and Airport North Station.

The project is expected to open for trial operation by the end of 2026, with 6 station complexes set up, with a total land area of 38.23 hectares and an estimated investment of 2.359 billion yuan. After the project is completed, it will be possible to reach Baiyun Airport in 30 minutes from the center of Guangzhou, forming an important north-south traffic corridor in the Guangzhou metropolitan area.






时速160公里！高速地铁22号线夏茅站分会场启动开工_本地_新快网_新中产的移动资讯友伴







www.xkb.com.cn


----------



## Zaz965

@lawdefender, according this source, 78% of line 11 is already concluded  








Guangzhou Metro - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lawdefender

Zaz965 said:


> @lawdefender, according this source, 78% of line 11 is already concluded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guangzhou Metro - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


The phase 1 of L22: 30 .8 km


SegmentCommencementLengthStation(s)Name


Chentougang — Panyu Square31 March 202218.2 km (11.3 mi)4Phase 1


Fangcun — ChentougangTBA (Under construction)12.6 km (7.8 mi)4

North Extension of L22

The North extension of Line 22 will be 41.1 km in length with 10 new stations and be fully underground. The north extension will directly connect Guangzhou Baiyun Airport while passing through Guangzhou Railway Station and Guangzhou Baiyun Railway Station.


South Extension of L22

In 2019, Dongguan municipal government proposed Line 22 to be extended east beyond Panyu Square to Nansha Subdistrict and cross the Shiziyang Channel into Dongguan and beyond to Shajing Town in northern Bao'an District, Shenzhen. In 2020, Guangzhou Metro began soliciting bids to further investigate the extension of Line 22 into Dongguan and Shenzhen. The first section of this extension a 58.5 kilometer segment from Panyu Square to Chang'an, Dongguan were officially included in Guangdong's 14th Five Year Plan in 2021 with provisions for future extension an connection with the Shenzhen Metro. The extension to Shenzhen will connect Qingsheng, Jiaomen, Nansha Passenger Port, cross the Pearl River Estuary and extend to Dongguan and finally connect to Shenzhen Guangmingcheng High-speed Railway Station.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_22_(Guangzhou_Metro)




*When the whole L22 completed in the future, the total length will be more than 130 km, operation speed at 160 km /h, will be connecting with Dongguan Metro System and Shenzhen Metro System.*


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Metro L18, L22 & L28, the most fast metro lines in the world with operation speed at 160 km/h


Blue Line: Line 18, connecting Guangzhou to Zhongshan and Zhuhai (Xiancun to Wanqingsha section in operation)

Brown Line: Line 22, connecting Guangzhou metro System to Dongguan Metro System and Shenzhen Metro System (Chentougang to Panyu Square section in operation)

Yellow Line: Line 28, connecting Foshan, Guangzhou, Dongguan and Huizhou (under planning)*






定了！28号线年内开工，谁是赢家？_项目_凤凰_大道


而待宁埔大道C段开通后，其通达科学城，时间则缩短至约2首歌，与黄埔的边界感将彻底被模糊掉。 毕竟，依傍着沉淀了20多年的凤凰城，其居住氛围、配套的完善程度，都是增城其它项目难以媲美的。 外部有万…




www.sohu.com





*L18,L22 & L28 Planning Map*


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Line 28 is planning to connect the following intercity Railways:

Maroon Line: Guangzhou-Foshan-Jiang-Zhuhai Intercity , The total length is about 158km, starting from Fangcun Station in Guangzhou, passing through four cities including Guangzhou, Foshan, Jiangmen and Zhuhai, covering the main urban area of Guangzhou, Foshan, Heshan, Jiangmen Binjiang New District and Xinhui, passing through the western center of Zhuhai City City (Doumen, Jinwan) to Zhuhai Airport.

Grey Line: Guangzhou-Shenzhen Central Axis Intercity Railway , the south extension of Line 28, connecting Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen







定了！28号线年内开工，谁是赢家？_项目_凤凰_大道


而待宁埔大道C段开通后，其通达科学城，时间则缩短至约2首歌，与黄埔的边界感将彻底被模糊掉。 毕竟，依傍着沉淀了20多年的凤凰城，其居住氛围、配套的完善程度，都是增城其它项目难以媲美的。 外部有万…




www.sohu.com





L28 connecting Intercity Railways Map


----------



## Zaz965

one awesome video about line 22


----------



## Otautahian

It happened last year, and it is happening again now - is ditiezu.com down for anyone else?


----------



## lawdefender

2020-2025 Guangzhou Infrastructure Investment Plan


During the "14th Five-Year Plan" period (2020-2025), the planned investment of major infrastructure projects in Guangzhou is about 950 billion yuan.


Passenger throughput of Baiyun Airport:
2019: 73.39 million
2020: 43.77 million
2025: 100 million
2035: 130 million

Baiyun Airport cargo and mail throughput:
2019: 1.92 million tons
2020: 1.76 million tons
2025: 3.5 million tons
2035: 4.5 million tons


Guangzhou Port Container Throughput (TEUs)：
2019: 23.24 million TEUs
2020: 23.5 million TEUs
2025: 28 million TEUs
2035: 30 million TEUs

The length of Expressway (km) in Guangzhou:
2019: 1056km
2020: 1126km
2025: 1300km
2035: 1500km


Guangzhou metro system length in operation (km):
2019: 523km
2020: 553km
2025: ≥900km
2035: 2000km

The total number of parking spaces in Guangzhou:
2019: 2.772 million
2020: 2.932 million
2025: ≥3.7 million




http://www.cnbayarea.org.cn/attachment/0/6/6552/612930.pdf








广州发布城市基础设施发展“十四五”规划：300项重大项目总投资超2万亿！_广州日报大洋网


广州市发展和改革委员会副主任、新闻发言人陈旭表示《规划》提出了广州市城市基础设施发展“十四五”规划四大方面的发展任务，即建设更强辐射的国际性综合交通枢纽，构建更为可靠的资源保障体系，营造更加优美的城市生态环境，构筑更具韧性的安全防护设施。



news.dayoo.com





In 2025, Guangzhou will achieve the following goals:

1. Full coverage of domestic sewage collection in the whole city
2. Zero landfill of primary domestic waste, safe storage and disposal of hazardous waste, and comprehensive utilization rate of 100%
3. The centralized disposal rate of medical waste reaches 100%
4. The per capita area of park green space is 17.5 square meters
5. About 80,000 5G base stations have been constructed
6. Electricity self-sufficiency rate of more than 50%
7. The per capita emergency shelter area reaches 1.5 square meters,


----------



## lawdefender

Construction progress of new rail transit lines in Guangzhou

Source: Guangzhou Metro 
Release time: 2022-07-11

At the end of June 2022, Guangzhou Metro is promoting the construction of 10 new rail lines (sections). The overview and construction progress of each line are as follows:


1) East Extension of Line 3

The line is 9.55 kilometers long and has 4 stations, including 1 transfer station and 1 Guangzhou Xincheng parking lot. The vehicle adopts a 6-section group B-type car with a maximum running speed of 120 km/h.

As of the end of June, 73% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed

2) East Extension of Line 5

The total length of the line is 9.8 kilometers, with 6 stations (excluding Wenchong Station), including 2 transfer stations and 1 Shuanggang parking lot. The vehicle adopts a 6-section grouped L-shaped car with a maximum running speed of 90 km/h.

As of the end of June, 64% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed

3) Phase 2 of Line 7

The total length of the line is 21.9 kilometers, all of which are laid underground. There are 11 stations in total, including 8 transfer stations and 1 Jitang parking lot. The vehicle adopts a 6-section group B-type car with a maximum running speed of 80 km/h.

As of the end of June, 76% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed


4) Line 10

The total length of the line is 19.15 kilometers, and there are 14 stations, all of which are underground stations, including 10 transfer stations, dismantling the branch line of Line 3, and 1 Guangzhou Iron and Steel New City Depot. The vehicle adopts a 6-section group B-type car with a maximum running speed of 80 km/h.

As of the end of June, 47% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed


5) Line 11

The total length of the line is about 44.2 kilometers, all of which are laid underground. There are 32 stations on the whole line. In addition, one station (urban rail Pazhou Station) will be built on behalf of the company, including 20 transfer stations and 1 Chisha depot. The vehicle is composed of 8-section A-type cars, with a maximum running speed of 80 km/h.

As of the end of June, 81% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed


6) Line 12

The total length of the line is 37.6 kilometers, all underground lines, with a total of 25 stations, including 17 transfer stations. There is one Chatou depot and one parking lot in the south of the university town. The vehicle adopts a 6-section group A type car with a maximum running speed of 80 km/h.

As of the end of June, 45% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed

7) Phase II of Line 13

The total length of the line is 33.5 kilometers, all of which are underground lines. There are a total of 23 stations (all underground stations), 1 of which is constructed by Line 11, including 9 transfer stations. There are 2 parking lots in Huanggang and Yuzhu. The vehicle adopts an 8-section group A type car with a maximum running speed of 100 km/h.

As of the end of June, 51% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed


8) Phase II of Line 14

The total length of the line is 11.9 kilometers, all of which are underground lines, with a total of 8 stations, including 3 transfer stations. This project still uses Dengcun depot and Shihu parking lot for parking and train inspection, and there is no new vehicle base. The vehicle adopts a 6-section group B-type car with a maximum running speed of 120 km/h.

As of the end of June, 35% of the civil works of the whole line have been completed

9) Back-end section of Line 18

The Houtong section (Xiancun-Guangzhou East Station) is 3.0 kilometers in length, all of which are underground lines, with a total of 1 station. The vehicle runs at a design speed of 160 km/h.

As of the end of June, 10% of the civil works of the whole section have been completed


10) The back passage of Line 22

The Houtong section (Chentougang-Fangcun) has a total length of 12.6 kilometers, all of which are underground lines, with a total of 4 stations. The vehicle runs at a design speed of 160 km/h.

As of the end of June, 22% of the civil works of the whole section have been completed



https://www.gzmtr.com/ygwm/gsgk/jsgk/


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro, the Municipal Development and Reform Commission, and the Municipal Bureau of Planning and Investment made a response to the issue of the Guangzhou Metro new lines plan. 

It also revealed that 9 new lines have been included in the new round of metro lines planning, namely:

*Line 26, Line 29, East Extension of Line 10, Line 19, Line 23, Line 27, Line 15, Line 16, Line 37*








官方回复：至少9条线，纳入广州新一轮地铁规划_规资_岑村_线网


结合广州地铁的回复，我们有理由认为，新一轮的轨道交通线网规划成果，包含了26号线和29号线。 不过，需要注意的是，目前的回复只是纳入规划，最终能否进入下一轮的建设、以及相关线路的走向、车站设施方…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965

lawdefender said:


> It also revealed that 9 new lines have been included in the new round of metro lines planning, namely:
> 
> *Line 26, Line 29, East Extension of Line 10, Line 19, Line 23, Line 27, Line 15, Line 16, Line 37*


mother of god. what huge boost


----------



## lawdefender

On August 2, 2022, the "Guangzhou Rail Transit Network Planning (2018-2035)" (hereinafter referred to as the "Planning") began to be publicized. The Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau and Guangzhou Metro Group Co., Ltd. held a briefing meeting to review the "Planning".

This round of "Planning" builds an urban rail transit system for Guangzhou consisting of high-speed subways, express subways and regular-speed subways, with a total scale of 53 lines and 2,029 kilometers.


The "Planning" forms an urban rail transit system consisting of high-speed subways, express subways, and regular-speed subways, with a total scale of 53 lines and 2,029 kilometers. Compared with the previous round of planning, 30 lines and 1,004 kilometers have been added.

High-speed Metro Lines : Line 18 and 22 are extended from north to south, and Line 17, 28, and 37 are newly added, with a total of 5 lines and 452 kilometers.

Express Metro Lines: New Lines 24, 25, 26, 27, and 29, with a total of 11 lines and 607 kilometers.

Ordinary-speed Metro Lines: Encrypt the line network in the central city, create a relatively independent network for the Nansha sub-center, build a rail framework in the peripheral city, and introduce 10 rail lines in Foshan, Dongguan and other surrounding cities, with a total of 37 lines and 970 kilometers.

Guangzhou Rail Transit Network Planning Route List

No/ Route Functional level /Starting point End point / Mileage (km)

1 Line 1 Ordinary Speed Subway Xilong Guangzhou East Railway Station 18.5km
2 Line 2 Ordinary Speed Subway Jiahewanggang Guangzhou South Railway Station 31.8km
3 Line 3 Express Subway Airport Beihaigull Island 73.3km
4 Line 4 Ordinary Speed Subway Huangcun Nansha Passenger Port 59.3km
Line 4 Double Line Rapid Subway Pazhou Jiaomen
5 Line 5 Ordinary Speed Subway Jiaokou Huangpu Passenger Port 41.7km
6 Line 6 Ordinary Speed Subway Xunfenggang Guangzhou Middle School 30.5km
7 Line 7 Express Subway Shuixi Dazhou (Foshan) 41.2km
8 Line 8 Ordinary Speed Subway Jiangfu Seaside 67.5km
9 Line 9 Express Subway Tanbu High Increase 28.4km
10 Line 10 Ordinary Speed Subway Xilong Gaotangshi 34.8km
Branch Line of Line 10 Normal Speed Subway Guangzhou Iron and Steel New Town Foshan 4.0km
11 Line 11 Ordinary Speed Subway Guangzhou Station Guangzhou Station 43.2km
12 Line 12 Ordinary Speed Subway Xunfenggang University Town South 37.6km
Twelve Branch Lines Normal Speed Subway North of University Town Chenbian (Guangzhou Automobile Base) 6.0km
13 Line 13 Express Metro Chaoyang Xinsha 61.5km
14 Line 14 Express Metro Guangzhou Station Dongfeng 66.5km
15 Line 15 Ordinary Speed Subway Jiaomen Jiaomen 38.8km
16 Line 16 Express Metro Xintang Station Licheng North 39.1km
17 Line 17 High-speed subway Luogang (Knowledge City) Zini (Foshan) 53.7km
18 Line 18 High-speed subway Shiliu Chung (Zhongshan) Huacheng Street (Qingyuan) 131.4km
19 Line 19 Ordinary Speed Subway Xisan (Foshan) Huangpu Station 33.5km
20 Line 20 Ordinary Speed Subway Jiangnan Lingnan Square 47.8km
21 Line 21 Express Metro Tianhe Park Guanggong Huali College 70.5km
22 Line 22 High-speed subway Airport North Station Nansha Passenger Port (Dongguan) 101.3km
23 Line 23 Ordinary Speed Subway Chishajiao Xintang Avenue 46.6km
24 Line 24 Express Metro Guangzhou North Railway Station Lijiao 44.3km
25 Line 25 Express Metro Longxi (Foshan) Huangpu Passenger Port 39.3km
26 Line 26 Express subway Taihe Lanhe (Foshan) 59.5km
27 Line 27 Express Subway Xinhe Jiangnan (Dongguan) 49.5km
28 Line 28 High-speed subway Fangcun (Foshan) Xintang Avenue (Dongguan) 50.2km
Branch line Xintang Guanggong Huali College (Huizhou) 30.0km
29 Line 29 Express Metro Huadu Square Huangpu Station 62.3km
30 Line 30 Ordinary Speed Subway Guangzhou Avenue Middle Education Park 22.0km
31 Line 31 Ordinary Speed Subway Dongyong Town Nansha Wetland Park 47.0km
32 Line 32 Ordinary Speed Subway Information Technology Park Lanhe (Foshan) 32.5km
33 Line 33 Ordinary Speed Subway Qingsheng East Tanzhou (Foshan) 19.6km
34 Line 34 Ordinary Speed Subway Helong Technology Valley Golden Circle 27.1km
35 Line 35 Ordinary Speed Subway Dongjing Huadong Bus Terminal 26.0km
36 Line 36 Ordinary Speed Subway Fengcun Yongli Road 22.5km
37 Line 37 High-speed subway Guangzhou East Railway Station Liangkou (Xinfeng) 85.6km
38 Line 38 Ordinary Speed Subway Lianxi Avenue Sixteen Chung 37.8km
39 Line 39 Ordinary Speed Subway Datian Logistics Park Jiahe Wanggang 14.1km
40 Line 40 Ordinary Speed Subway Changping Petrochemical 15.0km
Branch line Ordinary speed subway Yonghe Yongning North 7.0km
41 Line 41 Ordinary Speed Subway Guanxi Airport Economic Zone 20.6km
42 Line 42 Ordinary Speed Subway Aotou Conghua Passenger Station 21.0km
43 Line 43 Ordinary Speed Subway Dongsha Industrial Park GAC Base 30.8km
Foshan and Dongguan introduce 10 lines (sections) to Guangzhou 57.3km


Total Length (cross-city routes are only counted within Guangzhou): 2029 km







广州规划新增30条轨道交通、1004公里线路_广州日报大洋网


本轮《规划》为广州构建了高速地铁、快速地铁、普速地铁组成的城市轨道交通系统，总规模达到53条，2029公里，与上一轮规划对比，新增30条、1004公里线路。



news.dayoo.com






Guangzhou Metro Network Plan (2018-2035)


----------



## Zaz965

@lawdefender, is there a foshan subway map?


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @KillerZavatar, @lawdefender
new railway station being built in guangzhou  
















Chinese Around the World Daily Photos!!!


https://english.news.cn/20220802/774deb1346114041803168faed881709/c.html Aerial photo taken on July 30, 2022 shows the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province. Dananpo Village was once thriving because of coal resources. In recent years, the local...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lawdefender

Construction of the eighth pure electric cruise ship begins


Guangzhou Blue Dolphin Cruise Co., Ltd. recently started construction on the 402-seater Pearl River Cruise pure electric cruise ship at Yinghui Shipyard. This is the 8th pure electric cruise ship of the Pearl River Cruise.


At present, 4 pure electric cruise ships for the Pearl River cruise have been completed and put into operation in Guangzhou, and 2 more are expected to be put into operation before the end of September of 2022. 

The ship built this time is the 8th pure electric Pearl River cruise ship in Guangzhou. The ship is an all-welded steel catamaran, positioned as a high-end tourist ship, with a design of 402 passengers, a total length of 49.9 meters, a total width of 14.5 meters, and a depth of 3.2 m, draft 2.2 m, design speed of 10 knots, pure electric propulsion with lithium battery, and sufficient domestic sewage receiving facilities, which can achieve low noise and zero emission during navigation; the streamlined design of the ship is taken from the agile posture of dolphin swimming With a blue appearance, it highlights the dynamism and vitality, and has a distinct recognition. After the ship is completed, it will operate in the waters of the central urban area.







珠江游第8艘纯电动游船开工建设_广州日报大洋网


据广州市港务局透露，广州蓝海豚游船有限公司402客位珠江游纯电动游船近日在英辉船厂开工，这是珠江游第8艘纯电动游船。



news.dayoo.com





2021-10-24, The "Prince" pure electric power cruise ship started operation in Guangzhou, which is currently the world's largest pure electric power cruise ship with the largest approved passenger capacity, and it is also the largest inland river pure electric power cruise ship in China. It adopts the most advanced equipment and technology in China. The "Prince" cruise ship has 486 passengers seats and can operate for 10 hours after charging for 4 hours. It is estimated that it can save about 180 tons of fuel every year, and can reduce about 530 tons of carbon dioxide emissions, about 30 tons of carbon monoxide, and about 180 tons of nitrogen oxides.


















































































抢先看！国内最大内河纯电动力游船“王子号”到广州了__南方plus_南方+


是国内最大的内河纯电动力游船，采用国内最先进的设备和技术，是地地道道的“国货”。




pc.nfapp.southcn.com









珠江游船--珠江王子号，绿色环保纯电动游船|资源-元素谷(OSOGOO)


设备,物料,演艺,艺人,服务,场地,资源展,艺术装置,游船,包船,珠江日游,珠江夜游,团建,发布会,粤剧,绿色环保,电动船,珠江,珠江游船--珠江王子号，绿色环保纯电动游船




www.osogoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou's first batch of hydrogen energy sanitation vehicles begins operation

On August 8, 2022, 24 hydrogen fuel cell sprinklers drove out of the new hydrogen refueling station of Xinhai Energy, marking the official operation of the first batch of hydrogen energy sanitation vehicles in Guangzhou.

The 18-ton hydrogen energy sanitation vehicle put into use this time is equipped with a 60KW fuel cell engine, which was independently developed by Guangzhou Xiongtao Hydrogen Heng Technology Co., Ltd. The volume power ratio of this engine is 410W/L, and the mass-power ratio is 405W/ kg, the engine system efficiency is greater than 48%; the sanitation vehicle system uses a 40KW graphite stack, which was developed by Shenzhen Xiongtao Hydrogen Technology Co., Ltd. The volume power ratio of the graphite stack is 3.5KW/L, and the designed service life is Over 20,000 hours.

The hydrogen energy sanitation vehicle can be filled with hydrogen in 4-8 minutes and can operate continuously; the fuel cell engine has high specific energy, high power density and long cruising range; high energy conversion efficiency, the highest efficiency can reach 60%; Temperature resistance, can provide timely sanitation work guarantee power in winter. In addition, it has obvious environmental protection advantages. The last thing produced by the combustion of hydrogen energy is water, which can achieve zero pollution.

The battery membrane electrode is the core component of the hydrogen energy vehicle engine. "The battery membrane electrode converts hydrogen into electricity and water, so that the hydrogen energy vehicle can run smoothly." The relevant person in charge of Hongji Chuangneng Technology (Guangzhou) Co., Ltd. told reporters that now Guangzhou has realized the localization of fuel cell membrane electrodes. , Industrialization. "In 2021, Hongji Chuangneng achieved the production and sales of 1 million membrane electrodes, ranking first in the country, accounting for half of the country's production, breaking the foreign monopoly.

The 1,500-ton annual high-purity hydrogen project of Guangzhou Petrochemical has been put into operation this year. It is expected that by 2025, more than 20,000 tons of special-purpose vehicle energy will be supplied to meet the needs of 5,000 hydrogen fuel cell buses.




广州首批氢能环卫车“上岗”


----------

